# Shack Herf II



## Da Klugs

Been thinking about doing it again. Weekend of August 18th.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat...


----------



## joed

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

where is the shack? That's the weekend of my 50th - maybe a road trip is called for. The shack herf is legendary.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

NOOOOOOOOOO! Day before my birthday, myrtle beach trip!

:c :c :c


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

7 days after me birthday!


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I can pretty much bend my schedule anytime in August. I have some maple syrup I'm dying to share.


----------



## itstim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I don't want to miss this this time around! I am setting this time aside for the herf.


----------



## mels95yj

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I may have to venture north for this one.

Mel


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

only if I can bring the bacon!!


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I should be able to make it on saturday...


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Any time, any place, I'm there 100%. Only a little longer than a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Like I'd miss the chance to meet up with you guys again!!!

I'll be setting aside that weekend for trip to Northern Ohio. Plus I love bacon and maple syrup


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Would love to make it this year - kicked myself for missing it last year.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



hollywood said:


> only if I can bring the bacon!!


Cool Dave...I'll bring the Bill!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

OK I'll work on the details this week. Shack lodging may be an issue depending on how many decide to come. We all fit last year. I think Tom slept with my daughters one night though and that just isn't gonna happen again.  I'll look into some of the local hotels pricing to make sure. Lot's of floor space to crash as an alternative.


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I think Tom slept with my daughters one night though and that just isn't gonna happen again.


man the therapy bills alone must cost a fortune


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



PaulMac said:


> man the therapy bills alone must cost a fortune


Whos!? Dave's or his daughters!?!?:r


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Dave said I get to room w/ the daughters this time! Sounds like a great time and this much advance notice might help!


----------



## dahigman

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I should be down for a road trip. It seems like forever since the Louisville Herf...


----------



## RenoB

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Dang, long standing reservation at a Door County state park that weekend. Perhaps... maybe... got room to pitch a tent?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



RenoB said:


> Dang, long standing reservation at a Door County state park that weekend. Perhaps... maybe... got room to pitch a tent?


Lots of prime lakefront campsites in the back yard.


----------



## Danimal

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

hm... sounds tempting. Anyone invited?


----------



## JezterVA

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Hmmm, I have family up that way. Sounds like I'll have to make tentative plans....if you'll have me.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I can probably drive up with Phil this year. Unless you only have one bunk available, then I just might thumb up on my own.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Everyone here is welcome.

Last year we got together basically having never met face to face except Sean and George. Took quite a while (maybe 30 seconds) to get comfortable.

Spent most of our time last year on the pier and beach.










There is a local winery with a great restaurant, outdoor seating and live music that I thought might be a good location for going out one night. Cedar Point (The worlds best amusement park) is right across the bay.

Cornhole will be a must.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Cornhole will be a must.


Check.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Last years Herfers on the end of the pier.










Altbier, Hollywood, Dafu, Bill, Seangar, Icehog, Da Klugs and Donjefe


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Mmmmm...bacon.


----------



## germantown rob

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'd come just for the bacon and maple syrup. I'd love to come and have camping setup and my vehical is set up for sleeping in. Only thing that could change it for me is if I come out of retirement and start working again. Oh who am I fooling, even if I start working again I would still come.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Last years Herfers on the end of the pier.
> 
> Altbier, Hollywood, Dafu, Bill, Seangar, Icehog, Da Klugs and Donjefe


See what you 8 started, Dave. I'm guessing you may need a wide angle lens this year (and not just to get my fat butt in the pic either  ).


----------



## etenpenny

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

this is something that I would love to do, Im going to try my best to make it


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I am going to stake off a camping spot, myself. I will definitely be there Dave, I never really did get over missing the first one. All I need is a tarp, some bungies, this chair, this paddle ball, this lamp......


----------



## opus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

If I wasn't already gonna be in Ohio in June I would make it for sure. Don't know if I can swing an August visit.


----------



## partagaspete

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Hollywood told me about the last one. Damn I wish I could go.

T


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Sounds like everyone had a great time last year....how can I resist such an opportunity. I'm in!


----------



## ky toker

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Lots of prime lakefront campsites in the back yard.


That sounds pretty good. I think I'd like to make a trip. I'll just make sure I don't eat any bacon while there.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> We all fit last year. I think Tom slept with my daughters one night though and that just isn't gonna happen again.


I think your girls may have something to say about that! 

J/K Dave...they are awesome girls, and it was cool that they didn't kill me the way I snore! Can't wait!!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

How in the hell have I missed this thread?! I'm in!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> How in the hell have I missed this thread?! I'm in!


Meet ya on the beach!!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Meet ya on the beach!!


You betcha! Don't forget your IPOD!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> You betcha! Don't forget your IPOD!


Don't worry Bro....Dave can hurt us with his cigars, but he can kill us with his Ipod!! :r


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> How in the hell have I missed this thread?! I'm in!


I was wondering the same thing myself. I was going to PM you, if you hadn't chimed in soon. See ya there, Jeff.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Don't worry Bro....Dave can hurt us with his cigars, but he can kill us with his Ipod!! :r


Meanies. Your in the loft... in the barn.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Meanies. Your in the loft... in the barn.


Still have the sheep?


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Still have the sheep?


*BAHHHHHAAHHH!!*!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Still have the sheep?


That was a sheep?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> That was a sheep?


I think yours was actually Sally Struthers....


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I think yours was actually Sally Struthers....


:sl Sally Struthers would have eaten the sheep, so I know that ain't right!!


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> :sl Sally Struthers would have eaten the sheep, so I know that ain't right!!


AUUUUUGGGHHHHH:dr Sally Struthers stuffed with sheep. I think its a delicacy in the far east.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



drevim said:


> AUUUUUGGGHHHHH:dr Sally Struthers stuffed with sheep. I think its a delicacy in the *far east*.


Ohio? :r


----------



## t'kay

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I wanna go! 'Cept I'm a girl and I think that would get me no bacon in the mornin' it'd be gone by the time I had curled my hair and painted my face. PLus the fact that I'm getting married that weekend. (Yeah so what if that's a lie, I needed a good excuse to not be there)


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> I wanna go! 'Cept I'm a girl and I think that would get me no bacon in the mornin' it'd be gone by the time I had curled my hair and painted my face. PLus the fact that I'm getting married that weekend. (Yeah so what if that's a lie, I needed a good excuse to not be there)


I'm sure Tom will have some extra meat for you...


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> I'm sure Tom will have some extra meat for you...


You like extra thick bacon, right?


----------



## t'kay

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

u

I think I might become vegan now.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> u
> 
> I think I might become vegan now.


Why you gotta play me like dat, Nat?


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Looks like we may now be OUT for that weekend!?! My in-laws; which are our long-term vacation sitters; will be starting back to school that week!! With no sitters; we have no vacation!! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

If you can stand to have a NY'er there, i'd love to meet some of you BOTL's to face.....


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> I wanna go! 'Cept I'm a girl and I think that would get me no bacon in the mornin' it'd be gone by the time I had curled my hair and painted my face. PLus the fact that I'm getting married that weekend. (Yeah so what if that's a lie, I needed a good excuse to not be there)


You'll miss playing stoli induced late-nite games of strip cornhole. :r


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> You'll miss playing stoli induced late-nite games of strip cornhole. :r


Ewwww...I saw the pictures of last years group...there isn't enough Stoli in the world!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Dandee said:


> Ewwww...I saw the pictures of last years group...there isn't enough Stoli in the world!


Easy killer....I think the wives that came were beautiful....and holly and Jeff were kinda cute too.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Easy killer....I think the wives that came were beautiful....and holly and *Jeff* were kinda cute too.


Isn't it a little early in the morning to be Stolified Tom? You must be looking through those rose tinted stoli glasses again. :r


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Easy killer....I think the wives that came were beautiful....and holly and Jeff were kinda cute too.


You guys bring wives? Ya think some of you guys could catch a little tan before the herf.. I had to adjust the brightness on my Computer when looking at that pic..:r


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Rock Star said:


> You guys bring wives? Ya think some of you guys could catch a little tan before the herf.. I had to adjust the brightness on my Computer when looking at that pic..:r


I think we had four wives, two daughters, and a Bill in addition to the menfolk.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> I think we had four wives, two daughters, and a Bill in addition to the menfolk.


Hence the movie "Kill Bill"....such a strong sentiment amongst the Shack Herfers, they had to make Volumes I and II !


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I've only seen this picture....









and don't want to let my mind go there.:hn


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

C'mon...that dude in the "Up in Smoke" shirt is hot!!! :w


----------



## t'kay

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

See I really want to go, but I think I would ruin the event. I would show up and hang out with these dirty old men who flirt and hit on me..then they would realize that I really could be their daughter and all that charm from Devil Child would be turned into fatherly scolding. :hn


----------



## joed

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> See I really want to go, but I think I would ruin the event. I would show up and hang out with these dirty old men who flirt and hit on me..then they would realize that I really could be their daughter and all that charm from Devil Child would be turned into fatherly scolding. :hn


Being young enough to be my daughter has never been a problem - you might get spanked - but never scolded!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> See I really want to go, but I think I would ruin the event. I would show up and hang out with these dirty old men who flirt and hit on me..then they would realize that I really could be their daughter and all that charm from Devil Child would be turned into fatherly scolding. :hn


That's okay Natty...I'm more your age!  :mn :SM


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



t'kay said:


> See I really want to go, but I think I would ruin the event. I would show up and hang out with these dirty old men who flirt and hit on me..then they would realize that I really could be their daughter and all that charm from Devil Child would be turned into fatherly scolding. :hn


You're older than my girlfriend...bring on the scolding!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> You're older than my girlfriend...bring on the scolding!!!


DUH!!!

Here's a formula to find out just how much older you are than Tom's current girlfriend:

*(my current age) - (18) = how much older I am than Tom's gf​*
It's a proven fact folks!


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> C'mon...that dude in the "Up in Smoke" shirt is hot!!! :w


Nice lookin legs...but still a dude. :r


----------



## par

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Dave,

i'm interested but can't confirm until june (my agust schedule firms up in mid-june). Can you find out if there are any local hotels? I may be able to combine a business trip to columbus, Ohio with a decent herf!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Dandee said:


> Nice lookin legs...but still a dude. :r


LMFAO....Too funny!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> LMFAO....Too funny!


So will you be accompanied to this years herf Tom?


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



par said:


> Dave,
> 
> i'm interested but can't confirm until june (my agust schedule firms up in mid-june). Can you find out if there are any local hotels? I may be able to combine a business trip to columbus, Ohio with a decent herf!


Hit me up if you come to Cbus Par.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> So will you be accompanied to this years herf Tom?


Highly unlikely....not even sure who might be the flavor of the month.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Highly unlikely....not even sure who might be the flavor of the month.


Don't over do it the night before! We need Tom at full strength!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Don't over do it the night before! We need Tom at full strength!!


No promises, Jeff....no promises.


----------



## dadof3illinois

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Well, I"m hoping I can make it this year. Kicked my own a$$ for not being able to attend last year.

Dave, I'll ask later about hotels in the area once I find out if the wife will attend with me. If it's mainly guys I doubt she attends. Or, if I can't she might want to......:r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'll get on the hotels tomorrow.


----------



## SmokusMaximus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Dave I'll try to stop by assuming I'm not working those days.

I'd love to see all the gorillas and to give you guys some pointers at smoking a good stogie with no sense of smell.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I'll get on the hotels tomorrow.


This time I mean it.


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Doesn't look like a pile around there .... I'm thinking tenting is the way to go .. might be some bathroom issues if 50 people show up though. You have any problem with us peeing in the water .. er .. I mean swimming?


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



SeanGAR said:


> Doesn't look like a pile around there .... I'm thinking tenting is the way to go ..


Or a hammock. Bill was very comfortable sleeping in Dave's hammock.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Or a hammock. Bill was very comfortable sleeping in Dave's hammock.


I seem to remember Jefe having a couple siestas there too....maybe too many of George's cigars?


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I seem to remember Jefe having a couple siestas there too....maybe too many of George's cigars?


Just one siesta! Those Polish PSD4's are an ass kicker!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Just one siesta! Those Polish PSD4's are an ass kicker!!


Yeah, takes a lot outta you to smoke a whole inch! So, you bringing your hammer to the Shack?


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, takes a lot outta you to smoke a whole inch! So, you bringing your hammer to the Shack?


Never leave home without it!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Never leave home without it!


"The American Express Hammer"....very nice.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, takes a lot outta you to smoke a whole inch! So, you bringing your hammer to the Shack?


I forgot about that you wimps. Real men smoke their friends gifted cigars. u


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I forgot about that you wimps. Real men smoke their friends gifted cigars. u


I don't recall you finishing it either tough guy!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> I don't recall you finishing it either tough guy!


Actually, Dave smoked the whole damn thing, I think just to make a point...either that, or he was being a martyr! 

I was the one who chucked mine along with you to get to a "real" cigar...but I didn't need a friggin' nap!!!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Actually, Dave smoked the whole damn thing, I think just to make a point...either that, or he was being a martyr!
> 
> I was the one who chucked mine along with you to get to a "real" cigar...but *I didn't need a friggin' nap!!! *


No, that was the Louisville herf!!

Must've been the Bill Bolivar that he didn't finish.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> No, that was the Louisville herf!!
> 
> Must've been the Bill Bolivar that he didn't finish.


I distinctly remember his finishing a whole George cigar sitting in the back yard at the Shack....Dave??? Chime in here!!! 

But you are right, I was suffering SEVERE dehyration in Lousiville and needed a lot of sleep!! LOL


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I distinctly remember his finishing a whole George cigar sitting in the back yard at the Shack....Dave??? Chime in here!!!
> 
> But you are right, I was suffering SEVERE dehyration in Lousiville and needed a lot of sleep!! LOL


I believe you Admiral!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

man this sucks!!! After missing the herf last year, we were definately IN this year but I have to work and can't get that weekend off. Vacations are chosen early in the year and done by seniority. August is premium time to get and it's gone already. Take lot's of pictures for us guys.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> man this sucks!!! After missing the herf last year, we were definately IN this year but I have to work and can't get that weekend off. Vacations are chosen early in the year and done by seniority. August is premium time to get and it's gone already. Take lot's of pictures for us guys.


Sorry to hear this, Anita. I know from talking to Frank, you guys were really looking forward to it. I was looking forward to seeing the VA 3 again.


----------



## floydp

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Man ain't this a pisser, two years in a row. On top of Anita working my daughter will be moving to Austin about the same time. You guys suck!!! Bastages the whole lot of yens. Kiss my mother fargin ice, signed by the envious one!!! It ain't fair Mr. Christian!! Fetch me my brown britches cabin boy I feel a constitutional comming amid ships and don't have the energy nor the stamina to make me way to the head. 2 hours of sleep and to dang much coffee make yens think strange things aloud far to frequently!!

Carry on bastages!!


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



floydp said:


> Man ain't this a pisser, two years in a row. On top of Anita working my daughter will be moving to Austin about the same time. You guys suck!!! Bastages the whole lot of yens. Kiss my mother fargin ice, signed by the envious one!!! It ain't fair Mr. Christian!! Fetch me my brown britches cabin boy I feel a constitutional comming amid ships and don't have the energy nor the stamina to make me way to the head. 2 hours of sleep and to dang much coffee make yens think strange things aloud far to frequently!!
> 
> Carry on bastages!!


Uhhh...ok, Frank, hang up the phone (I know you're still talking to Anita), and put your pretty lil head on the pillow. Nappy time for all the little boys...sweet dreams...:r


----------



## floydp

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



drevim said:


> Uhhh...ok, Frank, hang up the phone (I know you're still talking to Anita), and put your pretty lil head on the pillow. Nappy time for all the little boys...sweet dreams...:r


k, I am a bit tired. As soon as I finish my stogie.. And rant and rave on the site mom.. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I distinctly remember his finishing a whole George cigar sitting in the back yard at the Shack....Dave??? Chime in here!!!
> 
> But you are right, I was suffering SEVERE dehyration in Lousiville and needed a lot of sleep!! LOL


Real men finish cigars gifted from BOTL's (especially when they are sitting in front of you when you smoke them).

What a long week. I promise to post some hotel options. I'll stop into some of the locals (most are pretty basic) this weekend. There is room at the inn to pack in though so if your coming batch you probably will have a place to crash. The communial thing worked out pretty well last year.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

That lake looks awful nice to kayak. I am also gonna try to swing the trip. I will definately be doing the tent thing.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Real men finish cigars gifted from BOTL's (especially when they are sitting in front of you when you smoke them).
> 
> What a long week. I promise to post some hotel options. I'll stop into some of the locals (most are pretty basic) this weekend. There is room at the inn to pack in though so if your coming batch you probably will have a place to crash. The communial thing worked out pretty well last year.


I don't know, Dave. Tom, Stoli, and his tongue. I'm scared!!!:r


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Real men finish cigars gifted from BOTL's (especially when they are sitting in front of you when you smoke them).
> 
> What a long week. I promise to post some hotel options. I'll stop into some of the locals (most are pretty basic) this weekend. There is room at the inn to pack in though so if your coming batch you probably will have a place to crash. The communial thing worked out pretty well last year.


I offered to get the hotel info together for Dave (he's a busy man, and I'm not). Hopefully these are viable options. Please chime in here Dave if these are too far from base camp. Trying to use some of the hotel search engines, so they may not be as close as they seem.

Surf Motel And R V Park (24 rooms)
(419) 798-4823
230 EAST MAIN STREET Marblehead, OH 43440

Old Stone House on the Lake
(419) 798-5922 
133 Clemons St Marblehead, OH 43440

Cassels Cottages
(419) 798-4253 
257 E Main St Marblehead, OH 43440

Castaway Harbor
(419) 798-5600 
9438 E Bayshore Rd Marblehead, OH 43440

Taylor's Resort (only 5 rooms)
(419) 798-5101 
10526 E Bayshore Rd Marblehead, OH 43440

South Beach Resort Hotel 
8620 East Bayshore Rd, Marblehead, Ohio 43440

Majestic Motel (9 rooms)
8629 North Shore Blvd, Marblehead, Ohio 43440

There are a number of smaller cabins available, here is where I got most of the above info http://local.yahoo.com/mapview;_ylt...31DwSGAFFDOUpX6rnFGH58N_5e_Tk4lagg5S724xNzx4- . Hopefully we can find a hotel that can accomodate several people, most of the places seem small B&B types.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Nice job Ian!

I don't think Marblehead is too big of an island relatively speaking, so I would venture a guess that all those hotels are within 10 minutes of the Shack.

Do I win, Dave?? :r


----------



## catfishm2

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Anita said I couldn't go either....


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



catfishm2 said:


> Anita said I couldn't go either....


Guess we could have a "Wish we were at the Shack Herf Herf"!!

Dang there needs to be a way to make it up there!?


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



hollywood said:


> Guess we could have a "Wish we were at the Shack Herf Herf"!!
> 
> Dang there needs to be a way to make it up there!?


If you ain't there, you ain't anywhere!! Just tell the wife she has to stay home!!:bx :sl


----------



## catfishm2

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



hollywood said:


> Guess we could have a "Wish we were at the Shack Herf Herf"!!
> 
> Dang there needs to be a way to make it up there!?


You guys do a podcast or something for us "wish we were there" folks...


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> If you ain't there, you ain't anywhere!! Just tell the wife she has to stay home!!:bx :sl


Maybe YOU can tell her!? I asked Dave to do it, but he declined for some reason!?!?


----------



## dahigman

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

MAN, I was looking forward to seeing those from the Louisville herf again! Now no Frank, Anita, Dave, or Mark. It won't be the same without you guys (and gal). I hope that things change, there is still a while till the herf.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



hollywood said:


> Maybe YOU can tell her!? I asked Dave to do it, but he declined for some reason!?!?


Tell her I said if she's too good to come to Louisville, then she can't go to The Shack!!!:r  I'm just kidding, don't you dare tell her that!!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Nice job Ian!
> 
> I don't think Marblehead is too big of an island relatively speaking, so I would venture a guess that all those hotels are within 10 minutes of the Shack.
> 
> Do I win, Dave?? :r


Most of those motels are pretty "rustic". Frontwaters is the nice one near the shack. There is a comfort and a hampton one exit west off rt 2. Port Clinton is the city where the better (not rustic) hotels are.

We need to figure out who is staying at the shack as there is plenty of room for bachelors. Couples is tougher and any that came last year have dibs if they return.

I'm going to try and get a group price out of one of them this weekend when I'm up there.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Here's to hoping I get a spot at the shack reserved! You bastages better not try any funny business when I'm asleep either! :r


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

:z ...............I'm there!!!

Anyone passing thru Cincinnati want to carpool it???
It's about 4 1/2 hrs from here. Long way to drive after a looong weekend!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DAFU said:


> :z ...............I'm there!!!
> 
> Anyone passing thru Cincinnati want to carpool it???
> It's about 4 1/2 hrs from here. Long way to drive after a looong weekend!


Carpool? What about Bill? 

Dave, do returning bachelors get dibs on futons??


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Carpool? What about Bill?
> 
> Dave, do returning bachelors get dibs on futons??


Not sure about futons; but I bet they get dibs on Bacon and Maple Syrup!?!?


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Most of those motels are pretty "rustic". Frontwaters is the nice one near the shack. There is a comfort and a hampton one exit west off rt 2. Port Clinton is the city where the better (not rustic) hotels are.
> 
> We need to figure out who is staying at the shack as there is plenty of room for bachelors. Couples is tougher and any that came last year have dibs if they return.
> 
> I'm going to try and get a group price out of one of them this weekend when I'm up there.


Here are some more mainstream names as far as hotels go, in the Port Clinton area:

Holiday Inn Express (about 9.0 miles from Shack)
(419) 732-7322 
50 Ne Catawba Rd 
Port Clinton, OH 43452

Fairfield Inn Port Clinton (about 8.5 miles from Shack)
(419) 732-2434 
3760 E State Rd 
Port Clinton, OH 43452

Still seems a reasonable distance, soberity assumed, at the end of a long day of herfing.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Maybe I'll do bacon and waffles this year instead of Egg McMuffins.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DAFU said:


> Maybe I'll do bacon and waffles this year instead of Egg McMuffins.


I don't care whatcha make as long as you are there, my friend....If you come solo, I might actually get some bacon though!


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I don't care whatcha make as long as you are there, my friend....If you come solo, I might actually get some bacon though!


I'll bring some extra bacon.....and some Stoli!
Heard of any plans for a Pre-herf Herf???


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DAFU said:


> Heard of any plans for a Pre-herf Herf???


I don't want to extend my welcome or anything, but I plan on heading up Friday, I'm sure we will have some festivities going on. :w


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I just don't want to miss anything..............:r

(I reaalllly need some quality R&R)


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DAFU said:


> I'll bring some extra bacon.....and some Stoli!
> Heard of any plans for a Pre-herf Herf???


It actually starts Friday, so any Pre-herf herf will be Thursday....if anyone has a hotel in the area on Thursday night, I might be game to meet you out.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Is it August yet?!


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Is it August yet?!


Hope not, I still need to find out where everyone is staying and get reservations. Don't want to make the same mistake as in Louisville.

Although it could get here faster, can't wait!!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

http://www.ShackHerf.com


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'm negotiating a group rate here.

www.thelighthouseresort.com

Regular rates are 189.00 a night. Trying to get it below $ 150. Nice place (by our little vacation area standards) and about 3 minutes away from the island.

Clean, has restaurant, microwave and fridge in the rooms.


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> http://www.ShackHerf.com


That is truely disturbing!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Dandee said:


> That is truely disturbing!


You have *no* idea!!:r


----------



## galaga

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Dandee said:


> That is truely disturbing!


That's mild for this group.
It's not as bad as all the picturtes they put up of them playing cornhole.:hn


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I blocked 11 rooms at The Soutbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic. They are going to hold these till this Saturday

Available rooms rate:

80.00 - 2 queens no water view.
90.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view 
110.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.

If you weren't there last year and you are bringing your spouse.. book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for second time visitors then first come first serve.

http://www.sbresort.com/newsletter-06-1.pdf

The little island to the right of the big star is where the shack is.

To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I blocked 11 rooms at The Soutbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic. They are going to hold these till this Saturday
> 
> Available rooms rate:
> 
> 80.00 - 2 queens no water view.
> 90.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view
> 110.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.
> 
> If you weren't there last year and you are bringing your spouse.. book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for second time visitors then first come first serve.
> 
> http://www.sbresort.com/newsletter-06-1.pdf
> 
> The little island to the right of the big star is where the shack is.
> 
> To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.


Reservations are all set, thanks for getting this set up, Dave!!!

Still not sure whether the wife is coming or not, but I don't want to have to fight Tom for cuddle room, so I think this is safer  .


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Can we go ahead and start a RSVP list? Please add yourself to the following list with one of three statuses (stati? status'? lol): definitely attending, maybe attending, don't know yet.

The following is a list of the "for sure's" that I am aware of so far:

Da Klugs - host
SeanGAR & wife - definitely
icehog3 - definitely
Rock Star - definitely
ToddziLLa - definitely
drevim - definitely


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Can we go ahead and start a RSVP list? Please add yourself to the following list with one of three statuses (stati? status'? lol): definitely attending, maybe attending, don't know yet.
> 
> The following is a list of the "for sure's" that I am aware of so far:
> 
> Da Klugs - host
> SeanGAR & wife - definitely
> icehog3 - definitely (futon reserved...Dave's girls not included)
> Rock Star - definitely
> ToddziLLa - definitely
> drevim - definitely


Yeah Baby!!


----------



## dahigman

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Can we go ahead and start a RSVP list? Please add yourself to the following list with one of three statuses (stati? status'? lol): definitely attending, maybe attending, don't know yet.
> 
> The following is a list of the "for sure's" that I am aware of so far:
> 
> Da Klugs - host
> SeanGAR & wife - definitely
> icehog3 - definitely
> Rock Star - definitely
> ToddziLLa - definitely
> drevim - *PuffDaddy as date* definitely


The way it looks now, I'll be coming with Ian. We were hoping for a king, but had to settle on two queens


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



PuffDaddy said:


> The way it looks now, I'll be coming with Ian. We were hoping for a king, but had to settle on two queens


Two queens sounds about right!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



PuffDaddy said:


> The way it looks now, I'll be coming with Ian. We were hoping for a king, but had to settle on two queens


Dave, can you make sure my futon is on a different floor? Either that, or can you have these guys sleep in the barn?


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Two queens sounds about right!


:r :r


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I hope to, but I'm waiting for my jackass friend to figure out which weekend he's having his bachelor party.

Da Klugs - host
SeanGAR & wife - definitely
icehog3 - definitely
Rock Star - definitely
ToddziLLa - definitely
drevim - definitely

mmblz - maybe


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Almost forgot:

Da Klugs - host
SeanGAR & wife - definitely
icehog3 - definitely
Rock Star - definitely
ToddziLLa - definitely
drevim - definitely
donjefe - definitely
mmblz - maybe


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Da Klugs - host
SeanGAR & wife - definitely
icehog3 - definitely
Rock Star - definitely
ToddziLLa - definitely
drevim - definitely
donjefe - definitely
DAFU - definitely
mmblz - maybe

:z ..............are we there yet???


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Two queens sounds about right!


:fu Glad all this chat went on while I am at work, you bastages!!!!

Actually, I may still be bringing my wife (mainly to keep Jeff off of me, in the middle of the night, and I'd hate for Annie to be lonely) 

Here's to hoping none of those Photoshop manipulators read this thread....


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

*Definite Attendees:*
Da Klugs
SeanGAR
SeanGAR's wife
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU​
*May be attending:*
drevim's wife
mmblz​
*Don't know yet:*


----------



## hollywood

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> *Definite Attendees:*
> Da Klugs
> SeanGAR
> SeanGAR's wife
> icehog3
> Rock Star
> ToddziLLa
> drevim
> PuffDaddy
> donjefe
> DAFU​
> *May be attending:*
> drevim's wife
> mmblz​
> *Don't know yet:*


Hollywood - a definate don't know yet!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Just got off the phone with justinphilly, he notified me that he and germantownrob are coming for sure. So we have:

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
SeanGAR's wife
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob​
*May be attending:*

drevim's wife
mmblz​
*Don't know yet:*

hollywood​


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Wow... the boozer bro's from phillie are takin a road trip. Whoo hoo!


----------



## joed

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Just got off the phone with justinphilly, he notified me that he and germantownrob are coming for sure. So we have:
> 
> *Definite Attendees:*
> 
> Da Klugs
> SeanGAR
> SeanGAR's wife
> icehog3
> Rock Star
> ToddziLLa
> drevim
> PuffDaddy
> donjefe
> DAFU
> justinphilly
> germantownrob​
> *May be attending:*
> 
> drevim's wife
> mmblz​
> *Don't know yet:*
> 
> hollywood​


I think that you might have to consider me a definite maybe. I can get the time off from work - just need to find out about the dog.


----------



## Danimal

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Put me down as a maybe!


----------



## itstim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Count me in...I am planning on this. I might be riding up with Sean and Annie!


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I blocked 11 rooms at The Soutbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic. *They are going to hold these till this Saturday*
> Available rooms rate:
> 
> 80.00 - 2 queens no water view.
> 90.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view
> 110.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.
> 
> If you weren't there last year and you are bringing your spouse.. book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for second time visitors then first come first serve.
> 
> http://www.sbresort.com/newsletter-06-1.pdf
> 
> The little island to the right of the big star is where the shack is.
> 
> To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.


Just wanted to bump this info up. Note that Dave said they are only holding the rooms until this Saturday for this rate.

Just ran the rates for this hotel through one of the discount places, and Dave has gotten a heck of a deal here. Get them, while the getting is good!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
SeanGAR's wife
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim​
*May be attending:*

drevim's wife
mmblz
joed
Danimal​
*Don't know yet:*

hollywood​


----------



## germantown rob

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Well just booked a room for Justin and I at the South Beech Resort but I will probable end up camping at the shack. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Jeff & wife are definite.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



germantown rob said:


> Well just booked a room for Justin and I at the South Beech Resort but *I will probable end up camping at the shack*. Looking forward to this!


I was thinking the same thing, Rob. I assume camping=passing out and hoping Tom doesn't find me :r

I know I'll have at least one DD with me, so rides back to the hotel shouldn't be a problem (if you didn't want to camp)


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Jeff & wife are definite.


Better bring the Yuengling! :al

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
SeanGAR's wife
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim
Jeff
Jeff's wife​
*May be attending:*

drevim's wife
mmblz
joed
Danimal​
*Don't know yet:*

hollywood​


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> I don't want to extend my welcome or anything, but I plan on heading up Friday, I'm sure we will have some festivities going on. :w


Everyone in encouraged to come as early on Friday as they can. (I think some are coming on Thursday) Pre-Herf? This is a F,S,S affair. Marathon herf! Although there are some pretty green faces on Sunday morning.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'm in. That should complete the trio from Philly (g-rob, j-philly and myself). The bacon and maple syrup is too hard to resist.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Count me in too. I'd like to put some faces to the characters around here,......


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ResIpsa said:


> Count me in too. I'd like to put some faces to the characters around here,......


Be careful what you wish for .....


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



SeanGAR said:


> Be careful what you wish for .....


:tpd: (need the "I'm with Prof." smiley)

Sean, at least we all have pretty wives, that offsets the having to look at our faces, right  ?


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

anyone have a Monkey's Paw????:r


----------



## Avp

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

HEy...can you tell me what a monkey's paw is??? you guys are great..


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

booked a room - woohoo!

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz​
*May be attending:*

Mrs. drevim
joed
Danimal​
*Don't know yet:*

hollywood
Mrs. mmblz​


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



mmblz said:


> booked a room - woohoo!
> 
> *Definite Attendees:*
> 
> 
> icehog3
> mmblz​


Julian, I found a $223 round trip to Toldeo out of O'Hare leaving Friday morning and returning Sunday early evening. If this is of any interest to you let me know.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Better bring the Yuengling! :al


I'll bring a case of Yuengling Lager and another case of a new PA beer I discovered recently. Troegs Dreamweaver Wheat. Perfect summertime beer!


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Julian, I found a $223 round trip to Toldeo out of O'Hare leaving Friday morning and returning Sunday early evening. If this is of any interest to you let me know.


i'll think about it for a day or so, but I probably should save the $$. Already have 2-3 other weekend trips I have to buy plane tickets for.

yahoo maps says 5 hours 
how long did it take you last year, anyways? 8? more?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Julian, I found a $223 round trip to Toldeo out of O'Hare leaving Friday morning and returning Sunday early evening. If this is of any interest to you let me know.


Toledo and Cleveland are nearly identical time wise to the shack. Hog had a bad traffic experience last year. Not the norm. Midway to Cleveland if you book soon on southwest might be less.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> I'll bring a case of Yuengling Lager and another case of a new PA beer I discovered recently. Troegs Dreamweaver Wheat. Perfect summertime beer!


Looking forward to it! You already know what I think of Yuengling... :dr

On a separate note, I am already picking Fred up from the airport. Maybe if we coordinate timing right we could do a Brokeback Carpool to the shack or something. :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



mmblz said:


> i'll think about it for a day or so, but I probably should save the $$. Already have 2-3 other weekend trips I have to buy plane tickets for.
> 
> yahoo maps says 5 hours
> how long did it take you last year, anyways? 8? more?


The expressway / toll roads in Ohio and Indiana and it was a freaking nightmare....I think it took me at least 8 hours. I'm not willing to risk that experience again.


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> ... Brokeback Carpool to the shack or something. :r


i finally saw that movie this weekend, because my wife wanted to.
u


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Need a volunteer to roast coffee this year, think I'll bring Mojito fixin's this year. Anybody?


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



mmblz said:


> i finally saw that movie this weekend, because my wife wanted to.
> u


Better that you u than to :dr when watching that movie....:r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Julian, I found a $223 round trip to Toldeo out of O'Hare leaving Friday morning and returning Sunday early evening. If this is of any interest to you let me know.


I found a $143 round trip flying into Cleveland instead of Toledo..only about 20 miles further to the Shack than Toldeo....think that will be my option, and it is out of O'Hare, not Midway.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

 Update...flight booked!


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> I'll bring a case of Yuengling Lager and another case of a new PA beer I discovered recently. Troegs Dreamweaver Wheat. Perfect summertime beer!


Any Troegs or Victory beers are excellent PA suds. I'll br bringing some of VA's finest (i.e., not my homebrew).

I'll be bringing a couple of Venezuelan rums and some Venezuelan puros, so it should be interesting ....


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

When exactly are you landing and leaving Tom? I would be more than happy to pick you up and take you to the airport if you don't have existing plans already.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> When exactly are you landing and leaving Tom? I would be more than happy to pick you up and take you to the airport if you don't have existing plans already.


Hi Todd,

I am arriving in Cleveland at 11:00 AM on Friday, and leaving from Cleveland at 7:30 PM Sunday. I have a rental car reserved for that time, so please don't feel obligated in any way. If it is on your route and conveinent for your times, it would be great to meet you pre-Shack. Julian (mmblz) is thinking about taking the same flights and will be deciding in a day or so. LMK, but please, no big deal if it inconveinences you in any way.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'll be there for any pre-herf, pre-pre herf, pre-pre-pre herf...you get the point.

I know Fred is landing on Friday and leaving on Sunday as well, so it is in no way inconvenient for me. Even if we have to wait for an hour or two either way, I'm sure we would pass the time.

So if you want, cancel that rental car and save that money for some more Habanos.  I am only two hours away from home up there, so I can pick you up, haul your ass around, and take you to the airport whenever you want! :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> I'll be there for any pre-herf, pre-pre herf, pre-pre-pre herf...you get the point.
> 
> I know Fred is landing on Friday and leaving on Sunday as well, so it is in no way inconvenient for me. Even if we have to wait for an hour or two either way, I'm sure we would pass the time.
> 
> So if you want, cancel that rental car and save that money for some more Habanos.  I am only two hours away from home up there, so I can pick you up, haul your ass around, and take you to the airport whenever you want! :r


Just an awesome offer Todd....Expedia actually didn't charge me for the car, they just hold the reservation and have you pay when you drive. I'll leave the reservation in case anything changes for you, but if all remains the same I'll plan on meeting up with you in Cleveland. Thank you my Brother.


----------



## Pablo

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Hmmmm, right after Sturgis, and right before the family vacation. Could be a busy August.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Just an awesome offer Todd....Expedia actually didn't charge me for the car, they just hold the reservation and have you pay when you drive. I'll leave the reservation in case anything changes for you, but if all remains the same I'll plan on meeting up with you in Cleveland. Thank you my Brother.


Sounds good to me!



pds said:


> Hmmmm, right after Sturgis, and right before the family vacation. Could be a busy August.


That's what summer is all about! :mn


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Todd, got a question for ya....pm sent


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Allright, booked flights - same as Tom but I get there 20 minutes earlier on the way.
Todd, very generous offer - I just hope your car has a back seat


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



SeanGAR said:


> Any Troegs or *Victory beers *are excellent PA suds. I'll br bringing some of VA's finest (i.e., not my homebrew).
> 
> I'll be bringing a couple of Venezuelan rums and some Venezuelan puros, so it should be interesting ....


Now that's a man who know's his beer. I'll bring some. I live a drunken crawl away from Victory Brewery. You know what that means, FRESH BEER!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



mmblz said:


> Allright, booked flights - same as Tom but I get there 20 minutes earlier on the way.
> Todd, very generous offer - I just hope your car has a back seat


2004 Ford Excursion Limited V-10. We'll fit.


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> 2004 Ford Excursion Limited V-10. We'll fit.


cool!
Since getting my car (2 seats, no cup holders), I don't take anything for granted


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



SeanGAR said:


> Any Troegs or Victory beers are excellent PA suds. I'll br bringing some of VA's finest (i.e., not my homebrew).
> 
> I'll be bringing a couple of Venezuelan rums and some Venezuelan puros, so it should be interesting ....


Blueberry pancakes and beer... The breakfast of champions!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Need a volunteer to roast coffee this year, think I'll bring Mojito fixin's this year. Anybody?


Come on, I know we have some coffee roasters coming!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Come on, I know we have some coffee roasters coming!


Some coffee drinkers, that's all I'm sure of!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Deciding on the cigars is going to be much more difficult this year.

Cemosas? Tamborils?........ Tamborils? Cremosas?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Deciding on the cigars is going to be much more difficult this year.
> 
> Cemosas? Tamborils?........ Tamborils? Cremosas?


Cuba's Finest?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Cuba's Finest?


It's pretty interesting the difference just a year makes on cigar options. Meaning when there is an option on how to spend money.. it's usually cigars. Glad Jane pays the bills and feeds us.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Deciding on the cigars is going to be much more difficult this year.
> 
> Cemosas? Tamborils?........ Tamborils? Cremosas?


I just learned on cigarauctioneer.com that Tamborils are "devilishly good"! Who knew? This must mean that they taste like Satan's sack!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> I just learned on cigarauctioneer.com that Tamborils are "devilishly good"! Who knew? This must mean that they taste like Satan's sack!


Hey lets keep your scrotum fetishes out of the herf thread.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Hey lets keep your scrotum fetishes out of the herf thread.


Already starting with the caustic admonitions and not even at the Shack yet! :sl


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Need a volunteer to roast coffee this year, think I'll bring Mojito fixin's this year. Anybody?


I'll step up but would need to know how many lbs were talking about here


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Already starting with the *caustic admonitions *and not even at the Shack yet! :sl


That word of the day site is really paying off for you. :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> That word of the day site is really paying off for you. :r


I have you and George to thank for that phrase.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ResIpsa said:


> I'll step up but would need to know how many lbs were talking about here


Probably no more than 2-3 lbs. Thanks!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> I have you and George to thank for that phrase.


:r I remember now. Strange, for a guy who likes to throw knives, that he has such thin skin. :r Hope he comes this year.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Hope he comes this year.


You and me both.

By the way...I'm bringing my lovely homemade Ohio State cornhole set. You bastages better bring your A-game!!!

http://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cornhole7xd.jpg


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> :r I remember now. Strange, for a guy who likes to throw knives, that he has such thin skin. :r *Hope he comes this year*.


Me too, but I'm betting against it.


----------



## ky toker

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Hey lets keep your scrotum fetishes out of the herf thread.


But he so likes scrotums. Wipe the lip and quit the :dr, *DJ*.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ky toker said:


> But he so likes scrotums. Wipe the lip and quit the :dr, *DJ*.


With Sac in the thread title, I'm surprised it took you this long to post!


----------



## ky toker

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> With Sac in the thread title, I'm surprised it took you this long to post!


Man, what did I ever do to you.:r Funny! Have to give it to ya'.

I was just going to call a low-blow, but you may have taken that literally.


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Well...looks like I have a replacement for my friday nights gig so I'll will be there friday then...yeahhhh!!


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Rock Star said:


> Well...looks like I have a replacement for my friday nights gig so I'll will be there friday then...yeahhhh!!


Looking forward to meeting you Fred!! Is it August yet?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DonJefe said:


> Is it August yet?


No....it's Iowa.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> No....it's Iowa.


Man, and "I'm looking California, And feeling Minnesota... "

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## TomDelay

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



drevim said:


> Man, and "I'm looking California, And feeling Minnesota... "
> 
> Can't wait!!!!












Lucky bastage ....


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Should have had it this weekend. Weather is perfect. Chillin on dial-up AOL waiting for Skip to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Definite Attendees:

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr&mrs.c

May be attending:

Mrs. drevim
joed c-mon joe ya gotta go! 
Danimal

Don't know yet:

hollywood
Mrs. mmblz


----------



## Dandee

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Definite Attendees:

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr&mrs.c

May be attending:

Mrs. drevim
joed c-mon joe ya gotta go!
Danimal
Dandee

Don't know yet:

hollywood
Mrs. mmblz

Need to talk to the wife, but this sounds like too much fun to miss. I'll be driving up and probably only stay for one night. Can't handle anymore than that sleeping in the truck.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Rock Star said:


> Well...looks like I have a replacement for my friday nights gig so I'll will be there friday then...yeahhhh!!


:r Should be a fun ride from the airport to the Shack... :mn

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
itstim
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c​
*May be attending:*

Mrs. drevim
joed
Danimal
Dandee​
*Don't know yet:*

hollywood
Mrs. mmblz​


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> :r Should be a fun ride from the airport to the Shack... :mn


Maybe...can we smoke in your SUV?? :r


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU
justinphilly
germantownrob
bonggoy
itstim
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c

*May be attending:*

Mrs. drevim
joed
Danimal
Dandee

*Don't know yet:*

hollywood
Mrs. mmblz


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Maybe...can we smoke in your SUV?? :r


It's my brother's truck...maybe somone can bring a bottle of Pure Ayre? If not, I'll just get Febreeze Auto.


----------



## RedBaron

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'm in! I'm gonna make the drive from DE to hang with you bastages!


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Dave, looks like i'm flying in if I come solo is there still floor space available or do I need to get a room somewhere? Floor space is all I need, I'm a simple kind of guy


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> It's my brother's truck...maybe somone can bring a bottle of Pure Ayre? If not, I'll just get Febreeze Auto.


They sell Pure Ayre at regular stores? Or maybe Ozium?


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

pure air?
are you trying to suggest we can only smoke Macanudos?


----------



## etenpenny

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

pencil me in on the "may be attending" list 
I have to check my school schedule that week to see if I can skip out on friday

Elliott


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



etenpenny said:


> pencil me in on the "may be attending" list
> I have to check my school schedule that week to see if I can skip out on friday
> 
> Elliott


You better tell your Friday professor to "pencil you out" for class Friday!


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

i reformatted a bit. e.g. if you "don't know yet", doesn't that mean you "may be attending" ?
Mrs. mmblz won't be coming...
i also "pencilled in" etenpenny



*Definite Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star

ToddziLLa
drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe
DAFU

justinphilly
germantownrob
bonggoy
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff

itstim
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c

RedBaron

= 21

*May be attending:*

Mrs. drevim
joed
Danimal
Dandee
hollywood
etenpenny


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Just an update to say Rae will be attending, so the list climbs to 22.

Definite Attendees:

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star

ToddziLLa
drevim
Mrs. drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe

justinphilly
germantownrob
bonggoy
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff

itstim
ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c

RedBaron
DAFU

= 22

May be attending:

joed
Danimal
Dandee
hollywood
etenpenny


----------



## Guest

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Any room at the inn for an asshat?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



AssHat said:


> Any room at the inn for an asshat?


As long as you keep your friggin' hands off my bacon.....


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> As long as you keep your friggin' hands off my bacon.....


And my maple syrup... :gn


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> And my maple syrup... :gn


Now you're freaking me out Jeff.....quit being an Asshat!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Just about 6 weeks away. Time to start planning things.

Cigars - Check
Food - Check
Booze - Check
Ipod - Check

OK I'm done. 

J/K (Except for the Ipod)

I think maybe a tent would be a good idea. Looks like 2x as many folks as last year so I'm going to have someone come in to do the food. Will look around and see what interests everyone.

If it rains ... Barn herf time. The girls cleaned it out on Friday ... then snuck booze out there all long weekend long.

From what I can figure out.. looks like Drevims+Puffdaddy, Philly Crew and MMBLZ have hotel rooms at the Southbeach resort. Let me know if I have it wrong.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Just about 6 weeks away. Time to start planning things.
> 
> Cigars - Check
> Food - Check
> Booze - Check
> *Ipod - Check*


Are all the infamous _hits_ uploaded to the ipod yet?


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'm seriously considering this herf. I hope things work out so I can attend!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I have a backup iPod just in case things get out of hand... :r


----------



## mr.c

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

wife and I got a room at the s/b


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Am I still invited onto a futon after sleeping with the girls last year?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



mr.c said:


> wife and I got a room at the s/b


Scratch the twin room reservation then. Aw crap, more room for the unwashed.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Am I still invited onto a futon after sleeping with the girls last year?


Yes and congrats on 8000 posts. You prolific poster of prose.


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> From what I can figure out.. looks like Drevims+Puffdaddy, Philly Crew and MMBLZ have hotel rooms at the Southbeach resort. Let me know if I have it wrong.


Yup, I've got a room reserved. When we get close enough to know who's sleeping where at the Shack, if there ends up being any couch, futon, whatever, would love to stick around there.

... oh and I've got 34 GB of music on my iPod


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Yes and congrats on 8000 posts. You prolific poster of prose.


I'm such a douche bag......


----------



## DooshusBaggus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I'm such a douche bag......


Yes you are just remember who the real 'douche bag' is HAHAHAHA


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DooshusBaggus said:


> Yes you are just remember who the real 'douche bag' is HAHAHAHA


OHHH, dueling Douche bags, some one going to end up with :BS on the face.

Dave, you are correct, we have a room at the inn. Glad Puffy don't drink, gonna need someone to direct me to the right room. And glad my wife is coming along, I'd hate for Jeff to take advantage of me in my drunken state :r

CAN"T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



drevim said:


> And glad my wife is coming along, I'd hate for Jeff to take advantage of me in my drunken state :r


Oh.....your wife being there won't stop Jeff.


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> I'm such a douche bag......


you said it...

and i agree..:r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Rock Star said:


> you said it...
> 
> and i agree..:r


I know I can always count on you to bring me down to Earth, Freddy! :r


----------



## SmokusMaximus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

I'm still a maybe swing by Dave. My daughter, as a gift to me for her getting her driver's license, decided that my wife no longer had a use for her Grand Cherokee and totaled it on US23 out of Fostoria. Flipped it twice. God protects Children and fools. She's at the cusp of both. Not a scratch on her and no one else involved.

Sooo, I'm looking for a good used Acura 3.2TL for the boss.


----------



## Ermo

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Hey Klugs or anyone else who knows where the shack is, about how many hours (or miles) from Detroit? It just might fit into my schedule that weekend, depends.

Let me know.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ebn2002 said:


> Hey Klugs or anyone else who knows where the shack is, about how many hours (or miles) from Detroit? It just might fit into my schedule that weekend, depends.
> 
> Let me know.


According to Mapquest, it is ~2 hours from Detroit. May want to wait for Dave to chime in, but I think I got it right.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ebn2002 said:


> Hey Klugs or anyone else who knows where the shack is, about how many hours (or miles) from Detroit?


Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 1 minute

Total Est. Distance: 113.93 miles


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Hmm, $180 roundtrip flight from STL to CLE...I just need to reserve a locker at Dave's office.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Sean9689 said:


> Hmm, $180 roundtrip flight from STL to CLE...I just need to reserve a locker at Dave's office.


I ain't letting you cigar hounds within 70 miles of the office.  Well maybe a road trip early one morning or on the way back to the airport on Sunday, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I ain't letting you cigar hounds within 70 miles of the office.  Well maybe a road trip early one morning or on the way back to the airport on Sunday, if anyone is interested.


Sure thing. Dave, is it true that Sam has a bigger office than you.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Sure thing. Dave, is it true that Sam has a bigger office than you.


:r I dont know. Probably pretty close, felt guilty in the design and gave him an extra foot, I have a closet, but he has the soda machine.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> :r I dont know. Probably pretty close, felt guilty in the design and gave him an extra foot, I have a closet, but he has the soda machine.


Thats mighty generous of you. Wouldn't want your partners to have office envy. 

Better keep that humidor on lockdown if any of us cigar chomping hooligans get a tour of your office. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Thats mighty generous of you. Wouldn't want your partners to have office envy.
> 
> Better keep that humidor on lockdown if any of us cigar chomping hooligans get a tour of your office. :r


That's what the 44 locking compartments are for.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Better keep that humidor on lockdown if any of us cigar chomping hooligans get a tour of your office. :r


Shut up Jeff!!


----------



## Ermo

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

2 hours! Now I have no excuses. Pm sent to Klugs.


----------



## opus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Jeff said:


> Better keep that humidor on lockdown if any of us cigar chomping hooligans get a tour of your office. :r


I hear there are surveilance cameras, motion sensors, glass break detectors, and 24/7 armed guards. I couldn't get within 50 miles of the place without setting off alarms when I was in Ohio.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Time to get semi-organized on this. The weather is a big variable. If it rains we herf in the barn. (Big 50x30 garage, concrete floor) and or travel to the local sports bar.

Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.

Accomodations:

Couples who committed first have bedrooms:

Guest - Seangar's
Queen - Jeff's
Master -Da Klug's
Twin - It's a secret

Any other couples needing rooms:

South Beach Resort, Marblehead, OH - Closest
Marblehead Inn, Marblehead, OH - 3 miles away
Days Inn - Port Clinton - 8 miles away

Single Guys

The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4

Those who have PM'd me that they are staying at the shack.

icehog3
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
donjefe
DAFU
ResIpsa

Unknown lodging arraingements but there is room.. let me know.

itstim
RedBaron

Folks that have said they are staying at a hotel

drevim	
Mrs. drevim	
PuffDaddy	
justinphilly	
germantownrob	
bonggoy	
mmblz	
Mr. & Mrs C

There are hang out things to do on the island:

Tube/water ski
Jet ski
Golf Cart 
Scooters
Lose to me in corn toss
Search the civial war prison area for those rumoured buried 1800's cubans

After dark = Beach fire's

I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:

Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami 
Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock

My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. If we want to go out somewhere for dinner on Saturday there are a number of options which I should reserve soon. If we stay at the shack my plan is catering. Probably going to get a tent this year as there appear to be many more than last.

Local Pizza place is pretty good and delivers. (Otays) Burgers, dogs and Brats are the grill staples. Gonna get a couple of honey baked hams and turkeys for lunch / snacking. (Maybe 3 cause the hog is coming. Is he cannabalistic?)

Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 25+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.

Let me know If I got any of this wrong.

(Yea I copied last years post and edited it.)


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Single Guys
> 
> The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
> The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4
> 
> Those who have PM'd me that they are staying at the shack.
> 
> icehog3 *I call a Futon! (Couch bed thing)*
> Rock Star
> ToddziLLa
> donjefe
> DAFU
> 
> Gonna get a couple of honey baked hams and turkeys for lunch / snacking. (Maybe 3 cause the hog is coming. Is he cannabalistic?)
> 
> *Maybe???* :r
> 
> )


Thanks for having this Dave...gonna be great to see you, some old friends, and meet some new ones.


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

If I can get the time off, and Eric (ebn2002) goes, I might try and go, if you let me!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> Time to get semi-organized on this. The weather is a big variable. If it rains we herf in the barn. (Big 50x30 garage, concrete floor) and or travel to the local sports bar.
> 
> Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.
> 
> Accomodations:
> 
> Couples who committed first have bedrooms:
> 
> Guest - Seangar's
> Queen - Jeff's
> Master -Da Klug's
> Twin - It's a secret
> 
> Any other couples needing rooms:
> 
> South Beach Resort, Marblehead, OH - Closest
> Marblehead Inn, Marblehead, OH - 3 miles away
> Days Inn - Port Clinton - 8 miles away
> 
> Single Guys
> 
> The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
> The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4
> 
> Those who have PM'd me that they are staying at the shack.
> 
> icehog3
> Rock Star
> ToddziLLa
> donjefe
> DAFU
> ResIpsa
> 
> Unknown lodging arraingements but there is room.. let me know.
> 
> itstim
> RedBaron
> 
> Folks that have said they are staying at a hotel
> 
> drevim
> Mrs. drevim
> PuffDaddy
> justinphilly
> germantownrob
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Mr. & Mrs C
> 
> There are hang out things to do on the island:
> 
> Tube/water ski
> Jet ski
> Golf Cart
> Scooters
> Lose to me in corn toss
> Search the civial war prison area for those rumoured buried 1800's cubans
> 
> After dark = Beach fire's
> 
> I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:
> 
> Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami
> Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
> Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
> We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock
> 
> My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. If we want to go out somewhere for dinner on Saturday there are a number of options which I should reserve soon. If we stay at the shack my plan is catering. Probably going to get a tent this year as there appear to be many more than last.
> 
> Local Pizza place is pretty good and delivers. (Otays) Burgers, dogs and Brats are the grill staples. Gonna get a couple of honey baked hams and turkeys for lunch / snacking. (Maybe 3 cause the hog is coming. Is he cannabalistic?)
> 
> Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 25+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.
> 
> Let me know If I got any of this wrong.
> 
> (Yea I copied last years post and edited it.)


Oh, SO tempting!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



pnoon said:


> Oh, SO tempting!


J U S T D O I T !


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Thanks for having this Dave...gonna be great to see you, some old friends, and meet some new ones.


Awwwww Yeahhhh! Cant wait Dave..Talked to Paul Navydoc yesterday and he wishes he would have takin leave for this..But like Tom said thanks for having us and let the games begin..See ya soon bud..



icehog3 said:


> J U S T D O I T !


thats what I told him..


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*

Fred and I can share a bed.  :r

Maybe Tom if he plays his cards right. (That or I have too much Yuengling!)

Haha. See ya bastages in August.


----------



## germantown rob

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Fred and I can share a bed.  :r
> 
> Maybe Tom if he plays his cards right. (That or I have too much Yuengling!)
> 
> Haha. See ya bastages in August.


Are you talking wishful thinking because I can bring a keg of any Yuengling you have a preference to if that helps?


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Thanks for having this Dave...gonna be great to see you, some old friends, and meet some new ones.


:tpd:

Same here Dave, gonna be a blast to me all the great folks around here, thanks for all you are doing

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Da Klugs*
_Single Guys

The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4

Those who have PM'd me that they are staying at the shack.

icehog3 *I call a Futon! (Couch bed thing)*
Rock Star
ToddziLLa
donjefe
DAFU
ResIpsa* If we're calling dibs, how about a single for me*

__________________
"The things that I've loved, the things that I've lost,
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped,
I won't lie no more you can bet,
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget."
-Chris Cornell / Audioslave
Doesn't Remind Me_


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



germantown rob said:


> Are you talking wishful thinking because I can bring a keg of any Yuengling you have a preference to if that helps?


Traditional Lager is my all-time #1 favorite beer. Just bring yourself though.


----------



## drevim

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> Thanks for having this Dave...gonna be great to see you, some old friends, and meet some new ones.


Amen Brother!!! Thanks for opening your home to a bunch of Gorillas.

This should be one for the books.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Same here Dave, gonna be a blast to me all the great folks around here, thanks for all you are doing
> 
> *Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Da Klugs*
> _Single Guys
> 
> The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
> The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4
> 
> Those who have PM'd me that they are staying at the shack.
> 
> icehog3 *I call a Futon! (Couch bed thing)*
> Rock Star
> ToddziLLa
> donjefe
> DAFU
> *ResIpsa If we're calling dibs, how about a single for me*
> 
> __________________
> "The things that I've loved, the things that I've lost,
> The things I've held sacred that I've dropped,
> I won't lie no more you can bet,
> I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget."
> -Chris Cornell / Audioslave
> Doesn't Remind Me_


_

Ha Ha...............first come first served!

I plan on driving up THursday and don't have any plans, just want to help out however I can. Can we bring anything, or do you plan on spoiling us like last year????_


----------



## Navydoc

crap...crap...and double crap....bet your ass I'll be there in 07...providing there is one after you gorillas get done with Dave's place this year


----------



## ToddziLLa

Navydoc said:


> bet your ass I'll be there in 07


Plan on it brother.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



germantown rob said:


> Are you talking wishful thinking because I can bring a keg of any Yuengling you have a preference to if that helps?


I implore you not to bring ANY........ :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



DAFU said:


> Ha Ha...............first come first served!
> 
> I plan on driving up THursday and don't have any plans, just want to help out however I can. Can we bring anything, or do you plan on spoiling us like last year????


icehog like futon. No make icehog mad. No like icehog when mad. Frankenstein say fire "baaaaaaaaad".


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



ToddziLLa said:


> Fred and I can share a bed.  :r
> 
> Maybe Tom if he plays his cards right. (That or I have too much Yuengling!)
> 
> Haha. See ya bastages in August.


I've met both of you. Which bed are delusionally thinking would accomodate this fantasy?


----------



## opus

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I've met both of you. Which bed are delusionally thinking would accomodate this fantasy?


:r Wish I could make it just to get pictures of that.

BTW Dave can be beat at cornhole.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I've met both of you. Which bed are delusionally thinking would accomodate this fantasy?


We'll make it work. 



opusxox said:


> :r Wish I could make it just to get pictures of that.
> 
> BTW Dave can be beat at cornhole.


I'm sure they'll be plenty pictures Skip...worry not brother.

Maybe Dave should play left-handed at SHII.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



icehog3 said:


> icehog like futon. No make icehog mad. No like icehog when mad. Frankenstein say fire "baaaaaaaaad".


Don't worry, I'll leave a box of Krispy Cremes on one of the Futons for ya.................:sl


----------



## icehog3

I'm willing to bet ya on Cornhole, Dave...my best cigar Vs. your best cigar. 

So...how do you like those Puros Indios?


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I'm willing to bet ya on Cornhole, Dave...my best cigar Vs. your best cigar.
> 
> So...how do you like those Puros Indios?


Dammit Tom, I was planning on bring a box of those to pass out...Now I have to go and rethink what I'm going to bring  You always have to try and trump me

Just kidding, I'm bringing the Fighting Cocks, after Smitty's reviews how can I deprive so many fine Brthers the privelege :r u


----------



## Dandee

No more riding the fence... I'm in! I'll kick myself for a year if I miss this.

I'll be traveling alone...and will take a bunk wherever if possible.

Thanks Dave!

Dan


----------



## Sean9689

Alrighty, all set and ready to go!

Depart Aug 18 Fri N/S STL-CLE 1477 Depart St. Louis (STL) at 9:45 AM 
Arrive in Cleveland (CLE) at 12:10 PM 
Return Aug 20 Sun N/S CLE-STL 2711 Depart Cleveland (CLE) at 3:35 PM 
Arrive in St. Louis (STL) at 4:05 PM


----------



## RedBaron

Hmmm, What can represent Delaware at the Shack herf.... I got it!
Dogfish Head Beer!


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> Dogfish Head Beer!


:dr :al :dr :al


----------



## Danimal

Sorry mates looks like I'm out of this one.


----------



## icehog3

Danimal said:


> Sorry mates looks like I'm out of this one.


That blows!


----------



## Bruce

I'm in......do I have to bring a fart sack with me?


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> I'm in......do I have to bring a fart sack with me?


YES!!! Glad you're coming Bruce!!

Wanna do Porter's before that?


----------



## Bruce

That sounds good Tom.......I get off work around 4-4:30. We can do "crabby hour".
LMK what day is good for you.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> That sounds good Tom.......I get off work around 4-4:30. We can do "crabby hour".
> LMK what day is good for you.


Too funny!! I'll send you a PM with a possible date later tonight.


----------



## Jeff

RedBaron said:


> Hmmm, What can represent Delaware at the Shack herf.... I got it!
> Dogfish Head Beer!


The good stuff...

​


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bruce said:


> I'm in......


I don't know what part of the country you are in Bruce...but I got an extra spot in the Excursion if you want to fly into Cleveland between 9:00a and 11:00a on Friday, Aug. 18. LMK.


----------



## SeanGAR

RedBaron said:


> Hmmm, What can represent Delaware at the Shack herf.... I got it!
> Dogfish Head Beer!


Ooooohhhhhh YUM. I'll find some Old Dominion or other VA suds. I hesitate to make my own (had I been thinking I'd have made a Shack Herf Porter or something).


----------



## Jeff

Anyone passing near State College and interested in carpooling to the Shack? It would be a great way to save money by splitting the cost of fuel.


----------



## DonJefe

One month before the debauchery begins!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*SHII Cornhole Tourney -- sign up here!*

Teams of two. Talk amongst yourselves or just pick a person. I pick....Fred. 

Teams:
ToddziLLa & Rock Star​
...and the list goes on...prize to be determined.


----------



## Simplified

ToddziLLa said:


> *SHII Cornhole Tourney -- sign up here!*
> 
> Teams of two. Talk amongst yourselves or just pick a person. I pick....Fred.
> 
> Teams:
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star​
> ...and the list goes on...prize to be determined.


I am in will work on getting a partner...:w How about Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> I am in will work on getting a partner...:w How about Dave?


Done. We need to practice get the family up there this weekend.


----------



## ResIpsa

I'll play, doens't matter who my teammate is to me


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> I'll play, doens't matter who my teammate is to me


I'll play with ya Vic....beanbags I mean, not yambags.... :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Teams:

ToddziLLa & Rock Star
Da Klugs & Simplified
icehog3 & ResIpsa​


----------



## White97Jimmy

What day are you guys having this tourney?

Eric and I are still trying to figure out if we can make it for a day or 2


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Teams:
> 
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa​


Were gonna kick that Cornhole ass Todd..:r but i bet Tom wishes he had me as a partner after that asswhoopin' we gave them Milwaukee boys in Bocci Ball..lol.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> I'll play with ya Vic....beanbags I mean, not yambags.... :r


Got yourself a teammate, Tom, let's kick some a$$.....


----------



## rumballs

ToddziLLa said:


> Teams:
> 
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa​


I'll play, just need a partner.
The closest I've played to this is bocce...


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Were gonna kick that Cornhole ass Todd..:r but i bet Tom wishes he had me as a partner after that asswhoopin' we gave them Milwaukee boys in Bocci Ball..lol.


As long as I don't have to be partnered with RenoB or decesaro .....They suck!!


----------



## Jeff

Thirty days... Yeehaw!​


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs said:


> Done. We need to practice get the family up there this weekend.


I need lots of practice, I have not played since last year at band camp


----------



## Jeff

Team Jeff has joined the fray. 

Team List

Jeff & DonJefe
ToddziLLa & Rock Star
Da Klugs & Simplified
icehog3 & ResIpsa


----------



## Simplified

Jeff said:


> Team Jeff has joined the fray.
> 
> Team List
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa


Is this event going to be handicapped?


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Is this event going to be handicapped?


Severely! :r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Just an FYI,

The bottom of the main page says that the Shack Herf II is this weekend. I'm assuming that this is the wrong date?


----------



## DonJefe

White97Jimmy said:


> Just an FYI,
> 
> The bottom of the main page says that the Shack Herf II is this weekend. I'm assuming that this is the wrong date?


We were wondering where you were, so we just go started without you!!

Just kidding!!


----------



## Da Klugs

White97Jimmy said:


> Just an FYI,
> 
> The bottom of the main page says that the Shack Herf II is this weekend. I'm assuming that this is the wrong date?


OOPS. Fixed it.


----------



## SeanGAR

I was instructed to edit this list ....



Jeff said:


> Team List
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa
> SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"


----------



## White97Jimmy

DonJefe said:


> We were wondering where you were, so we just go started without you!!
> 
> Just kidding!!


LOL....Thanks...Still not sure if I'm gonna be able to make it down there...I would LOVE to be able to take part. Just curious, this isn't like a special invite sort of event, is it?


----------



## ResIpsa

SeanGAR said:


> I was instructed to edit this list ....


oh man, I would be SO dead if i were you,:r


----------



## Da Klugs

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL....Thanks...Still not sure if I'm gonna be able to make it down there...I would LOVE to be able to take part. Just curious, this isn't like a special invite sort of event, is it?


No. Just send me $ 500. :r

Anyone here is welcome. Shacks full so it's a tent or one of the local hotels for anyone else coming overnight.


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> I was instructed to edit this list ....


You would think the Cornhole Queen would want a partner she could win with!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Da Klugs said:


> No. Just send me $ 500. :r
> 
> Anyone here is welcome. Shacks full so it's a tent or one of the local hotels for anyone else coming overnight.


Well, this really sucks. A family member just passed away, and the funeral is on the 19th! ARGGG!!! I was sooooo ready to meet a bunch of you guys and smoke a few sticks. On the other hand, I have to be here to support my mom, who lost her aunt (was like her 2nd mother).

Anyway, I really want to try and make it down, perhaps for Thurs-Fri, but its not looking too good.

Da Klugs- I'm not too sure what goes on at your Shack Herf, but I would like to send a little something to give out as a prize or something since I can't make it. I'll PM you with more details.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I spoke with justinphilly on the phone this weekend, and he informed me that his bachelor party is scheduled for the 19th so he unfortunately will not be able to make it.

I went through and here are the updated RSVP and Cornhole Team lists to the best of my knowledge, please feel free to edit or modify.

*Attendees:*

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star

ToddziLLa
drevim
Mrs. drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe

germantownrob
bonggoy
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
itstim

ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c
RedBaron

DAFU
Sean9689
Dandee
Bruce​
*May be attending:*

joed
hollywood
etenpenny
SmokusMaximus
ebn2002​
*Cornhole Teams:*

Jeff & DonJefe
ToddziLLa & Rock Star
Da Klugs & Simplified
icehog3 & ResIpsa
SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"​


----------



## Ermo

I'm going to be waiting up to the last minute before I find out if I can go. *fingers crossed* If I do I'll be at a local hotel so I'm good.


----------



## Puffy69

Todd. Germantownrob might not be coming either if Justin isnt..im sure he's going to the bachelor party...


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> Todd. Germantownrob might not be coming either if Justin isnt..im sure he's going to the bachelor party...


I asked Justin if him and Ronnie were still coming...he said yes.


----------



## bonggoy

ToddziLLa said:


> I asked Justin if him and Ronnie were still coming...he said yes.


Spoke to Justin yesterday as well. I haven't spoken to Rob yet but we should still be coming. If Rob decided not to go, which is highly doubtful, I can catch a ride with Chris (redbaron).


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> Spoke to Justin yesterday as well. I haven't spoken to Rob yet but we should still be coming. If Rob decided not to go, which is highly doubtful, I can catch a ride with Chris (redbaron).


I am still in :w .


----------



## germantown rob

Rock Star said:


> Todd. Germantownrob might not be coming either if Justin isnt..im sure he's going to the bachelor party...


I have been to a 100 bachelor parties but have never been to a shack herf  .


----------



## Puffy69

germantown rob said:


> I have been to a 100 bachelor parties but have never been to a shack herf  .


Then your a real botl because i would miss my own bachelor party to go to this herf..Maybe the fellas would get me a couple strippers and a good smoke to boot...:r thats good news though..cant wait..


----------



## Sean9689

Getting closer. Looking foward to meeting all you CS guys!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> I have been to a 100 bachelor parties but have never been to a shack herf  .


yeah, rob sticks ping pong balls in his a$$ then fires then out on cue.. The show is great! A bit messy, but when is g-town rob not messy!


----------



## SeanGAR

DonJefe said:


> You would think the Cornhole Queen would want a partner she could win with!!


Thats what I told her .... I'll be drinking ... my hope is that she will carry the team.


----------



## pnoon

justinphilly said:


> yeah, rob sticks ping pong balls in his a$$ then fires then out on cue.. The show is great! A bit messy, but when is g-town rob not messy!


Yeah - I think I saw a video of that on Chris' (RedBaron) cell phone.


----------



## ToddziLLa

SeanGAR said:


> Thats what I told her .... I'll be drinking ... my hope is that she will carry the team.


You get better at this game the drunker you are. I think you'll be fine! :al


----------



## Puffy69

justinphilly said:


> yeah, rob sticks ping pong balls in his a$$ then fires then out on cue.. The show is great! A bit messy, but when is g-town rob not messy!


Uhhhh..Yeah..Tell Rob to leave that trick at home...:r


----------



## raisin

Tell ronnie, he's the one with the pingpong balls!


----------



## Jeff

SeanGAR said:


> Thats what I told her .... I'll be drinking ... my hope is that she will carry the team.


Leave it to the woman to do the real work. :r If I remember correctly, she held her own last time.


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> , she held her own last time.


Let's keep it clean here!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


I don't know who's cooking, Todd, but I hear the bacon is good.....if you get up REAL early!!!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


"Awful good cereal flakes, Miz McDunnough."


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


Usually we have volunteers that like to cook do breakfast. You know the early birds.

Finally finished our partner meetings an hour ago. Long 3 days.

Leaving on Vadcation next Thursday for a week. Back on the 9th.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Leaving on Vacation next Thursday for a week. Back on the 9th.


Where you be headin' mon?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Usually we have volunteers that like to cook do breakfast. You know the early birds.


Or the guys who stayed up all night.... 

Enjoy the vacation Dave....Chicago maybe?? :r


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Or the guys who stayed up all night....
> 
> Enjoy the vacation Dave....Chicago maybe?? :r


Rhymes with it.


----------



## ResIpsa

Mulva?

sorry, how about Tobago?


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


you mean our breakfast..right? and they gonna have to get up pretty early to cook for us 2 big hitters..probably wont eat til noon..:r


----------



## DAFU

Since I'm too old to stay up late, I could go ahead and whip up a little breakfast Sat. morning again this year. Don't have a waffle maker(hint), but can do the standard bacon, goetta and scrambled eggs..........maybe even some bloody marys for the late risers. 

I may concede the Cornhole tourney to Annie and Sean.............unless someone is willing to carry me.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> you mean our breakfast..right? and they gonna have to get up pretty early to cook for us 2 big hitters..probably wont eat til noon..:r


:r Plus breakfast is my favorite meal of the day! :hn



DAFU said:


> I may concede the Cornhole tourney to Annie and Sean.............unless someone is willing to carry me.


You gotta play...there are lots of players who have yet to claim a teammate.


----------



## Jeff

ToddziLLa said:


> So who's cooking my breakfast in the morning?!? :r


If you get up early you can have some blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Ermo

My girlfriend actually wants to go and I think I can take off work, if I get a hotel you have another team!! (but she just wants to lay-out in the sun and go to cedar point, could be worse)


----------



## ToddziLLa

Jeff said:


> If you get up early you can have some blueberry pancakes.


Only if they are served with Yuengling.  :al


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> My girlfriend actually wants to go and I think I can take off work, if I get a hotel you have another team!! (but she just wants to lay-out in the sun and go to cedar point, could be worse)


Hell, you can just about swim to Cedar Point from the Shack....and then you can hang and smoke!!


----------



## sspolv

Man, I'd kill to go to the Shack. Unfortunately, that far into August is too far into "holy chit, college!" time. That and my parents would kill me for just bailing to go smoke cigars with an "internet board."


----------



## Jeff

ToddziLLa said:


> Only if they are served with Yuengling.


Hmmm... Beer battered pancakes. Could be the wave of the future.  :al


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> Only if they are served with Yuengling.  :al


Beer and blueberry pancakes:dr , the breakfast of champions


----------



## OpusEx

ToddziLLa said:


> I spoke with justinphilly on the phone this weekend, and he informed me that his bachelor party is scheduled for the 19th so he unfortunately will not be able to make it.
> 
> I went through and here are the updated RSVP and Cornhole Team lists to the best of my knowledge, please feel free to edit or modify.
> 
> *Attendees:*
> 
> Da Klugs
> SeanGAR
> Mrs. SeanGAR
> icehog3
> Rock Star
> 
> ToddziLLa
> drevim
> Mrs. drevim
> PuffDaddy
> donjefe
> 
> germantownrob
> bonggoy
> Jeff
> Mrs. Jeff
> itstim
> 
> ResIpsa
> mmblz
> mr.c
> Mrs. mr.c
> RedBaron
> 
> DAFU
> Sean9689
> Dandee
> Bruce​
> *May be attending:*
> 
> joed
> hollywood
> etenpenny
> SmokusMaximus
> ebn2002​
> *Cornhole Teams:*
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa
> SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"​


I'll know for sure within the next couple of days, but as it stands now count me in


----------



## icehog3

OpusEx said:


> I'll know for sure within the next couple of days, but as it stands now count me in


Yeah Baby! Be great to meet you Marc!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Yeah Baby! Be great to meet you Marc!


:tpd:

Wow, this thing is getting huge. But this is one crowd I'll be happy to get lost in


----------



## drevim

Cornhole Teams:

Jeff & DonJefe
ToddziLLa & Rock Star
Da Klugs & Simplified
icehog3 & ResIpsa
SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy (depending on which of my women are available :r )


----------



## ky toker

Who all booked a room in some hotel somewhere around where the herf is going to be? And who can send me directions to the herf location? If I make it down and the wife doesn't come, is there a piece of ground I can sleep on for free? Does that groud have grass or shall I bring something to lay on?


----------



## rumballs

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> I blocked 11 rooms at The Soutbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic. They are going to hold these till this Saturday
> 
> Available rooms rate:
> 
> 80.00 - 2 queens no water view.
> 90.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view
> 110.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.
> 
> If you weren't there last year and you are bringing your spouse.. book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for second time visitors then first come first serve.
> 
> http://www.sbresort.com/newsletter-06-1.pdf
> 
> The little island to the right of the big star is where the shack is.
> 
> To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.


this is where people are staying, not sure if they would still give you the group rate or not...


----------



## DonJefe

Heard "Come On Eileen" on the radio(and fought the urge to call Tom and leave it on his voicemail)today and realized that the herf is fast approaching!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Spent some quality time on the phone today with the Tent, Chairs and Tables guy. Got a 20 x 30, 4 rounds and 2 banquet tables. 

Hope it doesn't rain. 

Ky Toker - it's overbooked at the Inn. Maybe a blow up mattress on the living room floor but thats it.


----------



## dadof3illinois

Looks as though I'll miss it again this year.....:c . Looks like I'll be flying out for Houston this weekend.

Was really looking foward to seeing Tom a little more in the mood to herf and drink this time......:r .


----------



## rumballs

herf cigars are scheduled to arrive thursday.
i'm scheduled to get on a plane.... thursday.

hopefully they'll get here early in the day, or the dog walker will around when they're delivered...


----------



## icehog3

dadof3illinois said:


> Looks as though I'll miss it again this year.....:c . Looks like I'll be flying out for Houston this weekend.
> 
> Was really looking foward to seeing Tom a little more in the mood to herf and drink this time......:r .


Yup, I plan on actually getting an hour two of sleep before leaving for this herf! 

Jerry, you will be sorely missed!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Yup, I plan on actually getting an hour two of sleep before leaving for this herf!
> 
> Jerry, you will be sorely missed!


damn it!!! i was looking foward to meeting jerry..you suck man..:r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Yup, I plan on actually getting an hour two of sleep before leaving for this herf!
> 
> *Jerry, you will be sorely missed!*


Ditto, brother. Was hoping to get to meet up again, since you missed the July herf.


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Jerry, you will be sorely missed!


:tpd:

We'll smoke a good one for you though!

Or 30.


----------



## Lance

Good morning Fellas,

Looks like I will be riding up with Redbaron.....I EXCITE!


----------



## bonggoy

Lance said:


> Good morning Fellas,
> 
> Looks like I will be spooning with Redbaron.....I EXCITE!


Sweet!!! Just wait for me to fall asleep before doing the nasty with Redbaron.


----------



## Da Klugs

Shirts are ordered.

Guessed on sizes. Got some XXXX and XXX. :r


----------



## RedBaron

Oh nooo Lance, Bongoy and me in a room!! I swear to all that is holy all the "cornhole" games stay at the shack. Bongoy, I know you like to play those "philipino" games, I fell for it once but I will not fall for "I sat in bubble gum" trick again. I got a strange feeling Lance is going to get a "Gonzo" while sleeping. :r


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Shirts are ordered.
> 
> Guessed on sizes. Got some XXXX and XXX. :r


Sweet!
Dibs on a M, if you there are any 

Is there any sort of list of things needed for people to bring?


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> Sweet!
> Dibs on a M, if you there are any
> 
> Is there any sort of list of things needed for people to bring?


How about Alcohol?

I'll get beer, Pop and food.

Bringing a good bottle of booze or some wine would be a great thing. We are 5 mins from a local grocery that also has a state store for reloads.

I haven't confirmed the sizes on shirts with the trinkets and trash lady.. shes coming tomorrow.

I think the prelim is

3 XXXXL's
3 XXXL's
8 XL's
10 L
4 M
2 S

Maybe some input on this before I order? Freaking rolling blackouts hit here at 8:00. Power just came back on.


----------



## Ermo

drevim said:


> Cornhole Teams:
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa
> SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
> Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy (depending on which of my women are available :r )


Ermo and Jessica

Can I get the address cause I'm gonna book a room outside sandusky.

Thanks!!


----------



## mr.c

Any scotch drinkers?? Whats every one like? I know Tom likes big black dick rum, but what about everyone else?


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> Any scotch drinkers?? Whats every one like? I know Tom likes big black dick rum, but what about everyone else?


Oh....you said "rum".....I'm glad you used an "r", and not your namesake. :r

Dave, I'm actually leaned out to about 235 with hockey, so I could probably fit into a XXL.

I'm thinking about buying most of the alcohol after landing, don't want to have too much glass in my luggage. Dave, what's your poison of choice these days?


----------



## DAFU

XL here..............:SM 

Also may want to get an idea at what time everyone is going to show up. 
We'll probably have a pretty good crowd Sat morn so I'll probably whip up some b-fast casseroles. I'll try to do something Fri morn also, maybe some goetta and an egg and potato casserole. 
Gotcha covered on some beer and alcohol..................:al

So what's everybody gonna be smokin'????????


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> How about Alcohol?


Yup, was planning on that 
I'll probably bring scotch and/or vodka...

Todd or Dave, do you know if there's a decent liquor store between the airport and the shack? If not I'll carry on and hope they don't think a crap load of cigars, a bottle or two of booze, and a small number of clothes is at all weird


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I'm thinking about buying most of the alcohol after landing, don't want to have too much glass in my luggage.


Just what I was thinking, now we just have to bribe Todd to stop somewhere...


----------



## drevim

I'll be a 2X or a 3X, whichever is left when I get there.

I'll have a selection of alcohols along for the ride. Bottle of Ky bourbon, some ports, we'll see what else. Just hope we don't get pulled over, a stash of alcohol and cuban cigars, that could be an expensive ticket :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

mmblz said:


> Just what I was thinking, now we just have to bribe Todd to stop somewhere...


We can stop wherever whenever! Dave said there is a state store close to the Shack we can use as a last resort.

3x for me at least depending on the shrinkage on those bad boys. :SM

Oh, and _*I'm freaking excited!!!*_


----------



## Puffy69

Im a big 2X.. Im bringing some special ISOM Rum, I mean some Cuban Rum.:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> Im a big 2X.. Im bringing some special ISOM Rum, I mean some Cuban Rum.:r


Looking forward to some Mojitos!


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> How about Alcohol?
> 
> I'll get beer, Pop and food.
> 
> Bringing a good bottle of booze or some wine would be a great thing. We are 5 mins from a local grocery that also has a state store for reloads.
> 
> I haven't confirmed the sizes on shirts with the trinkets and trash lady.. shes coming tomorrow.
> 
> I think the prelim is
> 
> 3 XXXXL's
> 3 XXXL's
> 8 XL's
> 10 L
> 4 M
> 2 S
> 
> Maybe some input on this before I order? Freaking rolling blackouts hit here at 8:00. Power just came back on.


I'm probably a M, but can take a L if it comes to it. I'll bring some Scotch, and a bottle of something else to be decided


----------



## RedBaron

Dogfishhead makes rum, not sure if it is good or not, but I kinda figure at some point in the night it won't really matter. Can I get an address so I can program my navi?


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> We can stop wherever whenever! Dave said there is a state store close to the Shack we can use as a last resort.
> 
> 3x for me at least depending on the shrinkage on those bad boys. :SM
> 
> *Oh, and I'm freaking excited!!!*


Can I get an AMEN!!! Didn't get this stoked about our vacation last month.



Rock Star said:


> Im bringing some special ISOM Rum, I mean some Cuban Rum.


Save me a shot Freddy, I need to find another product from Cuba to love


----------



## bonggoy

Dibs on M 

I'm bringing a case or two from Victory beer. Any particular brew?


----------



## RedBaron

Can I call dibs on a XL shirt. I also saw in the pics from last year jet-skis, will we be able to ride them? ( I may need to pack my speedo)


----------



## Puffy69

RedBaron said:


> Can I call dibs on a XL shirt. I also saw in the pics from last year jet-skis, will we be able to ride them? ( I may need to pack my speedo)


ewww..please dont bring the speedo...:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> ewww..please dont bring the speedo...:r


Does that mean I can't bring my leopard thong speedo?


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> Does that mean I can't bring my leopard thong speedo?


What about my leopard thong panties.......don't ask


----------



## DonJefe

Correct me if I'm wrong Dave but I'm pretty sure the rule is:

NO SPEEDOS AT THE SHACK!!!!


----------



## Puffy69

ResIpsa said:


> What about my leopard thong panties.......don't ask


if you guys do that im gonna wear my thongs on backwards.:r

NO SPEEDOS AT THE SHACK!!!![/QUOTE]
but :tpd:


----------



## ToddziLLa

May be a stupid question, but for those of us staying at the Shack, do you have pillows, sheets, towels, etc. covered?


----------



## RedBaron

Crap!!!! I guess I have to cancel my order at www.internationalmale.com (I know i said I would not give out sources, but oh well) :r


----------



## DonJefe

RedBaron said:


> Crap!!!! I guess I have to cancel my order at www.internationalmale.com (I know i said I would not give out sources, but oh well) :r


There is no way in hell I'm clicking that link!!


----------



## RedBaron

Why no clickie?? Cod pieces are on page 14 :r I have the Ultimate Poet shirt in a sea foam green color, brings out my eyes. :r


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Dave but I'm pretty sure the rule is:
> 
> NO SPEEDOS AT THE SHACK!!!!


Great, thanks Jeff. Now I have to completely rethink what I was going to pack :c :tg


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drevim said:


> Great, thanks Jeff. Now I have to completely rethink what I was going to pack :c :tg


Does this fall under one "suit" for all occasions? Forgive my newbness......


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Can I call dibs on a XL shirt. I also saw in the pics from last year jet-skis, will we be able to ride them? ( I may need to pack my speedo)


Sorry....I have "dibs" on the jet-skis.


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> Sorry....I have "dibs" on the jet-skis.


Ice-hog - I think you fail to acknowledge that I will drop kick you.


----------



## DonJefe

RedBaron said:


> Ice-hog - I think you fail to acknowledge that I will drop kick you.


I want to see that!!


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> May be a stupid question, but for those of us staying at the Shack, do you have pillows, sheets, towels, etc. covered?


For the most part... the beds have Linens. Bringing a towel might be a good idea. We have a bunch but a bunch of folks are coming.

Some of the "in houser's" are going to be in inflatable mattreses and I think 2 on the couches. (By consensus the couches are the most comfey place to sleep. a few extra pillows wouldnt hurt.

Here is what I have so far....

Upstairs:
Master Bedroom - Me and Jane If I bribe her.
Guest Bedroom - Seangars
Loft - (2 Futon couches, Single bend and blow up mattress) 
Icehog3, Todzilla, Simplified and Rockstar

Downstairs:
Queen room - Jeffs
Twin - Bruce and Sean8689
Bunk - (Holds 5 in beds) Dafu, Opusex, Donjefe (Plus 1 I dont remember and 1 reserved for a possible special guest)

itstim
ResIpsa
Redbaron ..... Dont remember which of you guys contacted me, pipe up if I made a space commitment.

The living room has a couch and a big chair and ottoman. Have an extra inflatable if we missed anyone.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> For the most part... the beds have Linens. Bringing a towel might be a good idea. We have a bunch but a bunch of folks are coming.
> 
> Some of the "in houser's" are going to be in inflatable mattreses and I think 2 on the couches. (By consensus the couches are the most comfey place to sleep.
> 
> Here is what I have so far....
> 
> Upstairs:
> Master Bedroom - Me and Jane If I bribe her.
> Guest Bedroom - Seangars
> Loft - (2 Futon couches, Single bend and blow up mattress)
> Icehog3, Todzilla, Simplified and Rockstar
> 
> Downstairs:
> Queen room - Jeffs
> Twin - Bruce and Sean8689
> Bunk - (Holds 5 in beds) Dafu, Opusex, Donjefe (Plus 1 I dont remember and 1 reserved for a possible special guest)
> 
> itstim
> ResIpsa
> Redbaron ..... Dont remember which of you guys contacted me, pipe up if I made a space commitment.
> 
> The living room has a couch and a big chair and ottoman. Have an extra inflatable if we missed anyone.


Happy with whatever you have Dave, inflatable, couch, whatever.


----------



## Coach

no promises but i'm gonna try and get up for atleast one day. it would be a honor to meet all you guys(you too BlingBoy.....:SM .

r


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> I want to see that!!





RedBaron said:


> Ice-hog - I think you fail to acknowledge that I will drop kick you.


No smiley j/k or lol..damn..lol..
Ive met both of you and I think that would be a bad idea..:r


----------



## dadof3illinois

RedBaron said:


> Ice-hog - I think you fail to acknowledge that I will drop kick you.


I want a picture of that.....:r


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Ice-hog - I think you fail to acknowledge that I will drop kick you.


I do fail to acknowledge it....'cause it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I do fail to acknowledge it....'cause it ain't gonna happen.


That's where I'd put my money!!


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> No smiley j/k or lol..damn..lol..
> Ive met both of you and I think that would be a bad idea..:r


Send me the scouting report Freddy....


----------



## itstim

Da Klugs said:


> For the most part... the beds have Linens. Bringing a towel might be a good idea. We have a bunch but a bunch of folks are coming.
> 
> Some of the "in houser's" are going to be in inflatable mattreses and I think 2 on the couches. (By consensus the couches are the most comfey place to sleep. a few extra pillows wouldnt hurt.
> 
> Here is what I have so far....
> 
> Upstairs:
> Master Bedroom - Me and Jane If I bribe her.
> Guest Bedroom - Seangars
> Loft - (2 Futon couches, Single bend and blow up mattress)
> Icehog3, Todzilla, Simplified and Rockstar
> 
> Downstairs:
> Queen room - Jeffs
> Twin - Bruce and Sean8689
> Bunk - (Holds 5 in beds) Dafu, Opusex, Donjefe (Plus 1 I dont remember and 1 reserved for a possible special guest)
> 
> itstim
> ResIpsa
> Redbaron ..... Dont remember which of you guys contacted me, pipe up if I made a space commitment.
> 
> The living room has a couch and a big chair and ottoman. Have an extra inflatable if we missed anyone.


I sent you a PM a little while ago letting you know that I plan to stay at the shack. Hope there is still room.


----------



## dahigman

icehog3 said:


> I do fail to acknowledge it....'cause it ain't gonna happen.


I have never met RB before, but from what I have seen/know of Tom I would says he is going to get the jet-skis. He seems like he might be .....ummmm.....persuasive


----------



## Ermo

ToddziLLa said:


> I spoke with justinphilly on the phone this weekend, and he informed me that his bachelor party is scheduled for the 19th so he unfortunately will not be able to make it.
> 
> I went through and here are the updated RSVP and Cornhole Team lists to the best of my knowledge, please feel free to edit or modify.
> 
> *Attendees:*
> 
> Da Klugs
> SeanGAR
> Mrs. SeanGAR
> icehog3
> Rock Star
> 
> ToddziLLa
> drevim
> Mrs. drevim
> PuffDaddy
> donjefe
> 
> germantownrob
> bonggoy
> Jeff
> Mrs. Jeff
> itstim
> 
> ResIpsa
> mmblz
> mr.c
> Mrs. mr.c
> RedBaron
> 
> DAFU
> Sean9689
> Dandee
> Bruce​
> *May be attending:*
> 
> joed
> hollywood
> etenpenny
> SmokusMaximus
> *(ebn2002) Ermo for sure*​
> *Cornhole Teams:*
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa
> SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
> *Ermo and Jessica*​


It's official.


----------



## Da Klugs

itstim said:


> I sent you a PM a little while ago letting you know that I plan to stay at the shack. Hope there is still room.


Bunkroom it is.

Looks like the couch for next up. Then the couch chair thing. No worries they are very comfey.



Ermo said:


> It's official.


Cool!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Send me the scouting report Freddy....


i'll race ya on the jet skiis tom...


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Bunkroom it is.
> 
> Looks like the couch for next up. Then the couch chair thing. No worries they are very comfey.


I'll take the couch if possible


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Bunkroom it is.
> 
> Looks like the couch for next up. Then the couch chair thing. No worries they are very comfey.
> 
> Cool!


Well, if i may have the couch chair thing that will do fine


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> I'll take the couch if possible


Sorry Julian I had you on my list with a hotel. You can be the special guest in the bunkroom since I stood you up during the big snowstorm. If the old fart comes he's got the couch.


----------



## Bruce

hey, we had a good time during that snowstorm!!


----------



## itstim

Da Klugs said:


> Bunkroom it is.


Thanks!


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce said:


> hey, we had a good time during that snowstorm!!


Yes we did. Most expensive dinner ever in the history of man for 4 people considering the residual expenses. :r

Go to bed. I'm packed.


----------



## RedBaron

Are you going to PM us an address so we can mapquest it? 

Icehog- Don't worry I'll let you ride the jet ski when I am done. 

Klugs would you mind if I ordered an UFC Octagon and had it sent to the shack?


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Sorry Julian I had you on my list with a hotel. You can be the special guest in the bunkroom since I stood you up during the big snowstorm. If the old fart comes he's got the couch.


I do have a reservation, but would prefer to be "on site"
I'll hold on to the reservation for now - once you're back from vacation you can let me know if the bunk seems free or not. And if I end up using it we can see if anyone wants the reservation...


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> hey, we had a good time during that snowstorm!!


That was awesome Bruce!! Looking forward to some more appetizers when you get back!


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Klugs would you mind if I ordered an UFC Octagon and had it sent to the shack?


No need for an Octagon Dave....a phone booth will work just fine. And it will be a short call.


----------



## etenpenny

Im still hoping to come up there for this, I wont know for sure until I see the school schedule the week before, so if I do arrive Ill just have a sleeping bag and take up whatever floor space I can find, if there is any left

Elliott


----------



## icehog3

etenpenny said:


> Im still hoping to come up there for this, I wont know for sure until I see the school schedule the week before, so if I do arrive Ill just have a sleeping bag and take up whatever floor space I can find, if there is any left
> 
> Elliott


It would be great to see ya, Elliott!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> We can stop wherever whenever! Dave said there is a state store close to the Shack we can use as a last resort.
> 
> 3x for me at least depending on the shrinkage on those bad boys. :SM
> 
> Oh, and _*I'm freaking excited!!!*_


i may be a 3X with ya..you still gonna get the website done?...


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> No need for an Octagon Dave....a phone booth will work just fine. And it will be a short call.


Nice! :r


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> No need for an Octagon Dave....a phone booth will work just fine. And it will be a short call.


I don't care who ya are that's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedBaron

:r He def got me on that one!


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> :r He def got me on that one!


All in good fun, my Brother....looking forward to smoking a good one with ya.


----------



## Bigwaved

Da Klugs said:


> For the most part... the beds have Linens. Bringing a towel might be a good idea. We have a bunch but a bunch of folks are coming.
> 
> Some of the "in houser's" are going to be in inflatable mattreses and I think 2 on the couches. (By consensus the couches are the most comfey place to sleep. a few extra pillows wouldnt hurt.
> 
> Here is what I have so far....
> 
> Upstairs:
> Master Bedroom - Me and Jane If I bribe her.
> Guest Bedroom - Seangars
> Loft - (2 Futon couches, Single bend and blow up mattress)
> Icehog3, Todzilla, Simplified and Rockstar
> 
> Downstairs:
> Queen room - Jeffs
> *Twin - Bruce and Sean8689*
> Bunk - (Holds 5 in beds) Dafu, Opusex, Donjefe (Plus 1 I dont remember and 1 reserved for a possible special guest)
> 
> itstim
> ResIpsa
> Redbaron ..... Dont remember which of you guys contacted me, pipe up if I made a space commitment.
> 
> The living room has a couch and a big chair and ottoman. Have an extra inflatable if we missed anyone.


That sounds a little kinky...


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> For the most part... the beds have Linens. Bringing a towel might be a good idea. We have a bunch but a bunch of folks are coming.
> 
> Some of the "in houser's" are going to be in inflatable mattreses and I think 2 on the couches. (By consensus the couches are the most comfey place to sleep. a few extra pillows wouldnt hurt.
> 
> Here is what I have so far....
> 
> Upstairs:
> Master Bedroom - Me and Jane If I bribe her.
> Guest Bedroom - Seangars
> Loft - (2 Futon couches, Single bend and blow up mattress)
> Icehog3, Todzilla, Simplified and RockstarDownstairs:
> Queen room - Jeffs
> Twin - Bruce and Sean8689
> Bunk - (Holds 5 in beds) Dafu, Opusex, Donjefe (Plus 1 I dont remember and 1 reserved for a possible special guest)
> 
> itstim
> ResIpsa
> Redbaron ..... Dont remember which of you guys contacted me, pipe up if I made a space commitment.
> 
> The living room has a couch and a big chair and ottoman. Have an extra inflatable if we missed anyone.


Holy crap....hope that we have some extra support beams for the loft with me, Freddy and Todd up there! :r Sam, thunderous snoring doesn't bother you at all, right?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> you still gonna get the website done?...


You know what's weird is I thought on the way into work today that I will finish it.

*ShackHerf.com* is updated! :mn


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Holy crap....hope that we have some extra support beams for the loft with me, Freddy and Todd up there! :r Sam, thunderous snoring doesn't bother you at all, right?


:r

I've been known to snore, so I hope it doesn't bother anyone!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> I've been known to snore, so I hope it doesn't bother anyone!


I heard (well i didnt actually hear it) that i bring the house down especially when im drinking..If you know my last name, they say they named a chainsaw after me. Tom, im not that heavy..*SIKE!!!*


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> You know what's weird is I thought on the way into work today that I will finish it.
> 
> *ShackHerf.com* is updated! :mn


Good work, Todd!!!

Think there may be a few more pics this year 

I would prefer the "coming in from the North" approach, but sadly I must use the mapquest....:r


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> I've been known to snore, so I hope it doesn't bother anyone!


No worries, Todd and Freddy...when I had a sleep study done last year, my snoring was rating as "historic"......should be a noisy little loft.... :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> No worries, Todd and Freddy...when I had a sleep study done last year, my snoring was rating as "historic"......should be a noisy little loft.... :r


:r Neighbors will tell us to turn the bass down!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> :r Neighbors will tell us to turn the bass down!


...and we will tell them to pi$$ up an ice rope!! :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> No worries, Todd and Freddy...when I had a sleep study done last year, my snoring was rating as "historic"......should be a noisy little loft.... :r


Historic! That's hilarious!! I think I'll sleep in the barn!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Historic! That's hilarious!! I think I'll sleep in the barn!


With the llamas?


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> With the llamas?


Yeah baby!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Yeah baby!!


A couple good Anejos, a hammock, and a llama, and you're just fine!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> A couple good Anejos, a hammock, and a llama, and you're just fine!


Sounds like a little slice of heaven.:r


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Sounds like a little slice of heaven.:r


Can't wait to see ya Brother!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Can't wait to see ya Brother!


Same here! Two weeks!!


----------



## mr.c

long range forecast

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0

hope it holds to be true, that is some herfing weather!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

mr.c said:


> long range forecast
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0
> 
> hope it holds to be true, that is some herfing weather!!!!!!


Good weather for hanging out with great peeps.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> long range forecast
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0
> 
> hope it holds to be true, that is some herfing weather!!!!!!


Mid 70's and no rain would be purrfect!!


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> Mid 70's and no rain would be purrfect!!


and enough maple syrup for everyone.:r


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> and enough maple syrup for everyone.:r


And coffee....and bacon....and what else did that guy bogart? :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> And coffee....and bacon....and what else did that guy bogart? :r


So is everyone bringing a bottle of syrup and a pound of bacon? Hate to have any fights. I can only imagine Tom first thing in the morning without coffee and food.....douche shutters!!!


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> So is everyone bringing a bottle of syrup and a pound of bacon? Hate to have any fights. I can only imagine Tom first thing in the morning without coffee and food.....douche shutters!!!


MURPH HUNGRY!!! :r


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> And coffee....and bacon....and what else did that guy bogart? :r


One of Klug's Havanas.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> long range forecast
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0
> 
> hope it holds to be true, that is some herfing weather!!!!!!


Friday, Aug 18 Mostly sunnyLow: 60 °FHigh: 79 °F
Saturday, Aug 19 Cloudy with thunderstormsLow: 61 °FHigh: 80 °F

Thank goodness weathermen are only right 14 days in advance about 6% of the time! :r


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> One of Klug's Havanas.


Better than one of Klug's daughters.....then icehog would have had to eat him.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Better than one of Klug's daughters.....then icehog would have had to eat him.


From the staring eyes, I would say that was on his mind!!:mn


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> From the staring eyes, I would say that was on his mind!!:mn


DAFU would have been driving alone.....


----------



## opus

I envy you lucky herfers. Enjoy your time together at the shack. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## icehog3

opusxox said:


> I envy you lucky herfers. Enjoy your time together at the shack. I will be thinking about you.


Truly wish you were coming Skip!


----------



## opus

icehog3 said:


> Truly wish you were coming Skip!


Me too brother. I will herf with you one day.


----------



## drevim

Attendees:

Da Klugs
SeanGAR
Mrs. SeanGAR
icehog3
Rock Star

ToddziLLa
drevim
Mrs. drevim
PuffDaddy
donjefe

germantownrob
bonggoy
Jeff
Mrs. Jeff
itstim

ResIpsa
mmblz
mr.c
Mrs. mr.c
RedBaron

DAFU
Sean9689
Dandee
Bruce

Ermo

May be attending:

joed
hollywood
etenpenny
SmokusMaximus

Cornhole Teams:

Jeff & DonJefe
ToddziLLa & Rock Star
Da Klugs & Simplified
icehog3 & ResIpsa
SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
Ermo and Jessica
Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy

*Updated to add my cornholing team to the list and move Ermo to the definites list*

See you guys in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> See you guys in 2 weeks!!!!


13 days!!


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> Better than one of Klug's daughters.....then icehog would have had to eat him.


Let's see. Lake + rope + cinder block = problem solved. :r


----------



## DAFU

You guys do realize I'll do just about anything not to have to make the drive up there by myself.....................:bn 

Planning a little breakfast Friday, with a Hashbrown Frittata and Goetta.(anyone have an aversion to this Cincinnati treat?) 
Saturday morning I can stick 3 breakfast casseroles in the oven. Should be enough to feed everyone and maybe some leftovers Sunday.
JEff said he was doing blueberry pancakes too.............:r 
If anyone has an alternative to my b-fast plans I'm open to suggestions and can always change mine.

Boston Brewing Co. makes Mackeson XXX Stout in Cincinnati, so I'll go ahead and bring some of that.
Great Lakes brews should be easy to find in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Jeff

DAFU said:


> If anyone has an alternative to my b-fast plans I'm open to suggestions and can always change mine.


Know objections here Dave. Sounds like some tasty vittles you're intending to cook up. Will go nicely with a short stack of blueberry pancakes.

See you there.


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> Saturday morning I can stick 3 breakfast casseroles in the oven. Should be enough to feed everyone and maybe some leftovers Sunday.
> JEff said he was doing blueberry pancakes too.............:r
> .


Have you ever seen me eat? :r

If you bring Bill again, you might want him to practice remembering Dave's name before he gets there....


----------



## DAFU

icehog3 said:


> Have you ever seen me eat? :r
> 
> If you bring Bill again, you might want him to practice remembering Dave's name before he gets there....


I may do 4 casseroles Sat., not really sure how many will be around Sat. morning though. 
Bill's reeaaalllllllly sorry he can't make it......... 
He did ask me for your addy though. Seems he may be visiting Chi-town soon. 
I didn't give him Seans number ..........Annies such a nice lady and all.


----------



## ToddziLLa

DAFU said:


> Saturday morning I can stick 3 breakfast casseroles in the oven.





Jeff said:


> Will go nicely with a short stack of blueberry pancakes.


Drooling already! I love breakfast! :dr


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> I may do 4 casseroles Sat., not really sure how many will be around Sat. morning though.
> Bill's reeaaalllllllly sorry he can't make it.........
> He did ask me for your addy though. Seems he may be visiting Chi-town soon.
> I didn't give him Seans number ..........Annies such a nice lady and all.


Dat's cool....tell him I'll take a box of Sharks at MSRP in trade for a coffee and bacon breakfast.... 

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Bigwaved

drevim said:


> Cornhole Teams:
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> Da Klugs & Simplified
> icehog3 & ResIpsa
> SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
> Ermo and Jessica
> Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy
> 
> *Updated to add my cornholing team to the list and move Ermo to the definites list*
> 
> See you guys in 2 weeks!!!!


So, are we having a contest to predict the Cornhole Champions? Vic, where are you? You are losing your contest edge!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Bigwaved said:


> So, are we having a contest to predict the Cornhole Champions? Vic, where are you? You are losing your contest edge!!


My money is on the home team. Home field atvantage must be considered.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> My money is on the home team. Home field atvantage must be considered.


Cornholin' seems to be much more popular in the Midwest. We in the East never cornholed before.....:r


----------



## JPH

Count this noob in for Saturday. 
OK, my woman wants to know (and I know this has been discussed somewhat) but..How many Gorillas are bringing the lil' lady along? ...LOL....I have no prob leaving her at home.. asking just in case.


----------



## JPH

*Re: S_a_c_ H_r_ I_?*



Da Klugs said:


> *Lots of prime lakefront campsites in the back yard*.


By the way....was this a joke?..LOL ...Cause I swear, I'll bring a small tent and camp out on the grass...Really can I?


----------



## icehog3

Jeremy....wives are welcome...and I think Dave was completely serious about pitching a tent...the property is plennnnnty big.


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Jeremy....*wives* are welcome...and I think Dave was completely serious about pitching a tent...the property is plennnnnty big.


Sweet, Me and hopefully my Girl Friend (no marriage talk plz....2yrs and going fine).lol....And my little tent will be there Saturday mid-day.....Excited!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Jeremy....wives are welcome...and I think Dave was completely serious about pitching a tent....


Hey that only happens when I smoke Dunhills.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Hey that only happens when I smoke Dunhills.


I'm sure Jane would be pleased to hear that.


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs said:


> Hey that only happens when I smoke Dunhills.


Viagra is a heck of a lot cheaper :r


----------



## Puffy69

PuffDaddy said:


> Viagra is a heck of a lot cheaper :r


and you get 4 hours of pleasure instead of only an hour or 2:r


----------



## pnoon

Let me take a moment to let all of you know how sad I am that I can't be there with you at what is turning into a huge event. The list of attendees is impressive. Those that have been to these types of events know exactly what I mean. Those that haven't will understand after Shack Herf II has come to a close. Trust me when I tell you that I am with you in spirit. 

All I ask is that you take many pictures - photoshoppers be damned!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Let me take a moment to let all of you know how sad I am that I can't be there with you at what is turning into a huge event. The list of attendees is impressive. Those that have been to these types of events know exactly what I mean. Those that haven't will understand after Shack Herf II has come to a close. Trust me when I tell you that I am with you in spirit.
> 
> All I ask is that you take many pictures - photoshoppers be damned!


Hey poon, maybe next year we can team up to represent the left coast in the cornhole tourney! You sentiments are the same as mine. Now I just have to figure out how to get the SoCal and Shack in on the same year without losing a body part courtesy of my better half.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Hey that only happens when I smoke Dunhills.


Or when there is a little bacon or syrup left over for the host....


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Hey poon, maybe next year we can team up to represent the left coast in the cornhole tourney! You sentiments are the same as mine. Now I just have to figure out how to get the SoCal and Shack in on the same year without losing a body part courtesy of my better half.


Dave, It's a deal. We will be the LCC (Left Coast Cornholers).


----------



## ToddziLLa

Getting the Cornhole tourney sheet set up. One more team would be great, otherwise the home team gets a bye for the first game. I assigned a number to each team for seeding purposes:

(1) Jeff & DonJefe 
(2) ToddziLLa & Rock Star
(3) Da Klugs & Simplified
(4) icehog3 & ResIpsa
(5) SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
(6) Ermo & Jessica
(7) Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy
(8) Team 8​
I wrote numbers on a sheet of paper and drew them from a hat randomly. First round matchups look like this:

ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- Team 8
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's

Better get to practicin'!


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Hey poon, maybe next year we can team up to represent the left coast in the cornhole tourney! You sentiments are the same as mine. Now I just have to figure out how to get the SoCal and Shack in on the same year without losing a body part courtesy of my better half.


You gotta make it to the SoCal next year Dave! Good times, good times.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Dave, do you want me to bring my Cornhole boards or should I just leave them at home? I know they really bothered you last time. 

For the tourney, I figure we can stick to one game at a time for more of a spectator feel. Which board we play on is up to you, but I'm sure more games will happen outside of the tourney. Maybe two sets wouldn't be such a bad idea, but again, it is up to you.


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> Hey that only happens when I smoke Dunhills.


I think from the pics of what Dave had packed, he's been having to do a lot of sitting on vacation. Unless he's showing off his tent to everyone.


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> Getting the Cornhole tourney sheet set up. One more team would be great, otherwise the home team gets a bye for the first game. I assigned a number to each team for seeding purposes:
> 
> (1) Jeff & DonJefe
> (2) ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> (3) Da Klugs & Simplified
> (4) icehog3 & ResIpsa
> (5) SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
> (6) Ermo & Jessica
> (7) Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy
> (8) Team 8​
> I wrote numbers on a sheet of paper and drew them from a hat randomly. First round matchups look like this:
> 
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- Team 8
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> 
> Better get to practicin'!


We have to play the Cornhole Queen in the first round!:c The fix is in!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Getting the Cornhole tourney sheet set up. One more team would be great, otherwise the home team gets a bye for the first game. I assigned a number to each team for seeding purposes:
> 
> (1) Jeff & DonJefe
> (2) ToddziLLa & Rock Star
> (3) Da Klugs & Simplified
> (4) icehog3 & ResIpsa
> (5) SeanGAR "hapless lackey" & Ms. SeanGAR "the cornhole queen"
> (6) Ermo & Jessica
> (7) Drevim & Mrs. Drevim/Puffdaddy
> (8) Team 8​
> I wrote numbers on a sheet of paper and drew them from a hat randomly. First round matchups look like this:
> 
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- Team 8
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> 
> Better get to practicin'!


Double Elimination?


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Double Elimination?


However you want it to be brother! I'm an easy-going guy. Looking forward to just meeting you all the most.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Looks like there is going to be 8 teams. Tom got me thinking, nobody wants to play one game and then be out. What we will do is every team plays every other team for a total of four first round games. The four teams with the best W-L record move on to a single-elimination match to setup the championship game. In an event of a tie, margin of victory will come into play.

So, let's schedule things like this:

Round One:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- Team 8
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's

Round Two:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- The SeanGAR's
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- icehog3/ResIpsa
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- Team 8
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy

Round Three:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- The SeanGAR's
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- Team 8

Round Four:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- Team 8
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- drevim/PuffDaddy
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- The SeanGAR's
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa

Who wants to be Team 8?


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Looks like there is going to be 8 teams. Tom got me thinking, nobody wants to play one game and then be out. What we will do is every team plays every other team for a total of four first round games. The four teams with the best W-L record move on to a single-elimination match to setup the championship game. In an event of a tie, margin of victory will come into play.
> 
> So, let's schedule things like this:
> 
> Round One:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- Team 8
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> 
> Round Two:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- Team 8
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> 
> Round Three:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- The SeanGAR's
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- Team 8
> 
> Round Four:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- Team 8
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> 
> Who wants to be Team 8?


tell justin that him and rob are team 8


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> tell justin that him and rob are team 8


Justin isn't coming bro...maybe Rob and Ronnie?


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Justin isn't coming bro...maybe Rob and Ronnie?


4got


----------



## rumballs

ToddziLLa said:


> Who wants to be Team 8?


me!!!

i'm in the car on the way to the airport. i'll post again when i get home.
i need a partner!


----------



## RedBaron

I need to be on a team!


----------



## Puffy69

uhhhhh........cool..we have team 8...


----------



## Jeff

Sounds like everyone is ready to get their cornhole freak on in 13 day!


----------



## ToddziLLa

There we have it! Others can only be added now if there are two more teams.

Round One:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- mmblz/RedBaron
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's

Round Two:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- The SeanGAR's
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- icehog3/ResIpsa
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy

Round Three:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- The SeanGAR's
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron

Round Four:
ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron
Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- drevim/PuffDaddy
Ermo/Jessica --vs-- The SeanGAR's
Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> There we have it! Others can only be added now if there are two more teams.
> 
> Round One:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- mmblz/RedBaron
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> 
> Round Two:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> 
> Round Three:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- The SeanGAR's
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron
> 
> Round Four:
> ToddziLLa/Rock Star --vs-- mmblz/RedBaron
> Da Klugs/Simplified --vs -- drevim/PuffDaddy
> Ermo/Jessica --vs-- The SeanGAR's
> Jeff/DonJefe --vs-- icehog3/ResIpsa


WooHoo, we don't have to play Dave & Sam!!!


----------



## Ermo

What day are we having this tourney? I don't think everybody will be there the whole weekend, I'll be there mid-day thursday and will be leaving Saturday around 6:00pm.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> However you want it to be brother! I'm an easy-going guy. Looking forward to just meeting you all the most.


Right back atcha Brother! 

Maybe we can have the tourney start after b-fast on Sat.?


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> Maybe we can have the tourney start after b-fast on Sat.?


Sounds like the best idea. That way the majority of the guests should be there. How many cigars do you think we can plow through during the tourney?


----------



## ResIpsa

Jeff said:


> Sounds like the best idea. That way the majority of the guests should be there. How many cigars do you think we can plow through during the tourney?


Nine zillion


----------



## mr.c

another update on the weather

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0


----------



## Ermo

Saturday morning is perfect for me. I don't have 9 zillion cigars but I think I'll be able to hang (and if everybody is smokin dunhills and 70's monte #2's I'll fake sick and go back to the hotel!!!!)


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Maybe we can have the tourney start after b-fast on Sat.?


Exactly what I was thinking. I'll be playing on a nice full stomach! :dr


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I'll be playing on a nice full stomach! :dr


...and a kick ass hangover from Friday night!!!! :r

Saturday morning works good for us, we'll be there fRiday afternoon, we can get some practice in.


----------



## Jeff

ToddziLLa said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I'll be playing on a nice full stomach! :dr


Damn right. A nice tasty breakfast followed by a smooth breakfast cigar. Then let the games begin. 

Who's going to crack the first beer of the morning?


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I'll be playing on a nice full stomach! :dr


Hope your partner can wake up after a long friday night.lol..


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> Sounds like the best idea. That way the majority of the guests should be there. How many cigars do you think we can plow through during the tourney?


All of them?


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> Damn right. A nice tasty breakfast followed by a smooth breakfast cigar. Then let the games begin.
> 
> Who's going to crack the first beer of the morning?


Only if it's a Skittlebrau! :r


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> another update on the weather
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0


:r It changes every day...think I'll wait 'til Friday the 18th to check it again! I sure hope it is correct about being dry!


----------



## drevim

By the current count, we have 26 Definites, plus another 5-7 maybes.

The thought occured to me based on my experience in Louisville, that if we have one, put up a pic in this thread. This way we can get used to faces before walking in cold, and having 25 people thrown at us all at once.

I understand most of us know what Tom and Freddy look like (Border herfin' bastages), or Dave (Cooler riding Photoshopper), but for us less common seen gorillas, this may help put a name to a face.

Thoughts? Pics? Anyone?


----------



## bonggoy

Jeff said:


> Damn right. A nice tasty breakfast followed by a smooth breakfast cigar. Then let the games begin.
> 
> Who's going to crack the first beer of the morning?


oh oh oh ... I know the answer ... I know the answer to that ... :r


----------



## Bigwaved

drevim said:


> By the current count, we have 26 Definites, plus another 5-7 maybes.
> 
> The thought occured to me based on my experience in Louisville, that if we have one, put up a pic in this thread. This way we can get used to faces before walking in cold, and having 25 people thrown at us all at once.
> 
> I understand most of us know what Tom and Freddy look like (Border herfin' bastages), or Dave (Cooler riding Photoshopper), but for us less common seen gorillas, this may help put a name to a face.
> 
> Thoughts? Pics? Anyone?


I thought of them are already on the post office walls...?


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> Only if it's a Skittlebrau! :r


George, George... anyone seen George? 

George has left the building.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Jeff said:


> Who's going to crack the first beer of the morning?


I won't have any shame in doing that. I'm a Buckeye folks. Waking up at 5:00a to shower and get to the stadium by 6:00a to stake out a tailgate spot and crack open the first beer is normal for me. 

A pic of my ugly mug is in my profile. Although I'll be hard to miss.  :SM


----------



## White97Jimmy

What time are the festivities starting on Thursday? I have that day off, and would be willing to drive down from Detroit to hang out for the day. I do have to work Friday morning, so I can only stay for Thursday during the day.


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> oh oh oh ... I know the answer ... I know the answer to that ... :r


It doesn't count if you don't stop drinking all night.:w


----------



## drevim

Jeff said:


> Who's going to crack the first beer of the morning?


What is this "beer" you speak of, mornings are for rum or vodka, perhaps with a splash of oange juice for vitamins.


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> What is this "beer" you speak of, mornings are for rum or vodka, perhaps with a splash of oange juice for vitamins.


Jeff says "Mornings are for Mojitos"!!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Jeff says "Mornings are for Mojitos"!!!!


I say "Mornings are for cornhole!"

Uh...on second thought I'm sleeping in the same room as you hog...maybe I shouldn't say that! :r


----------



## galaga

drevim said:


> The thought occured to me based on my experience in Louisville, that if we have one, put up a pic in this thread. This way we can get used to faces before walking in cold, and having 25 people thrown at us all at once.
> 
> ................


Don't worry, no one is quite as ugly as DonJefe, and you're used to him -----


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I say "Mornings are for cornhole!"
> 
> Uh...on second thought I'm sleeping in the same room as you hog...maybe I shouldn't say that! :r


I'm pretty set on the hetero lifestyle Todd, but hey...when in cornhole country, do as the cornholers do? 

I just can't wait to see the looks we get from you, me and Freddy snoring in the loft! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> I'm pretty set on the hetero lifestyle Todd, but hey...when in cornhole country, do as the cornholers do?
> 
> I just can't wait to see the looks we get from you, me and Freddy snoring in the loft! :r


We might have to sleep in the boat...

...out on the lake!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## DonJefe

galaga said:


> Don't worry, no one is quite as ugly as DonJefe, and you're used to him -----


Ouch! That left a mark!:bx


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Ouch! That left a mark!:bx


Jefe, have you ever soon Rick and Tom Cruise in the same place?

Makes one wonder......


----------



## galaga

DonJefe said:


> Ouch! That left a mark!:bx


Hey, you guys have fun Bro-- I'm jealous I can't make it. I'll still be picking you up one day in my beater car and we'll go take care of some of those crazy drivers out and about.  :al


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> *Jefe, have you ever soon Rick and Tom Cruise in the same place?*
> Makes one wonder......


Yes, but I was sworn to secrecy!


----------



## galaga

icehog3 said:


> Jefe, have you ever soon Rick and Tom Cruise in the same place?
> 
> Makes one wonder......


HEY!!!! Now that is geting too nasty even for me --- :fu


----------



## JPH

drevim said:


> By the current count, we have 26 Definites, plus another 5-7 maybes.
> 
> The thought occured to me based on my experience in Louisville, that if we have one, put up a pic in this thread. This way we can get used to faces before walking in cold, and having 25 people thrown at us all at once.
> 
> I understand most of us know what Tom and Freddy look like (Border herfin' bastages), or Dave (Cooler riding Photoshopper), but for us less common seen gorillas, this may help put a name to a face.
> 
> Thoughts? Pics? Anyone?


Great Idea...This is me!...I'm 25
*JPH (JEREMY)*


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> HEY!!!! Now that is geting too nasty even for me --- :fu


I love you more.....


----------



## JPH

*Update on my attendance*
So my girlfriend will be coming with me, but because of this we are just coming for the day on Saturday (I'll bring the tent in case she gets drunk..I know I'll be drinking). Is anyone else arriving on Saturday, if so what time are you arriving? I'm planning on like 11 or noon, if thats cool.

*Cornhole:*...We suck..(she thinks she's good)...But we would like to be a team if the situation arises that you get another two than want to play, since you have an even 8 teams now. So we will just wing it, and play if we can, if not thats cool too, it will be fun just to watch Gorillas toss the bags (taking tons of pics for Bigwaved (Dave) and the rest of the Gorillas that cant attend  )..Yeah I'll be the camera man. My camera can hold 900 some pics, so I'll be snapping away, and sorting later.


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> *Update on my attendance*
> So my girlfriend will be coming with me, but because of this we are just coming for the day on Saturday (I'll bring the tent in case she gets drunk..I know I'll be drinking). Is anyone else arriving on Saturday, if so what time are you arriving? I'm planning on like 11 or noon, if thats cool.
> 
> *Cornhole:*...We suck..(she thinks she's good)...But we would like to be a team if the situation arises that you get another two than want to play, since you have an even 8 teams now. So we will just wing it, and play if we can, if not thats cool too, it will be fun just to watch Gorillas toss the bags (taking tons of pics for Bigwaved (Dave) and the rest of the Gorillas that cant attend  )..Yeah I'll be the camera man. My camera can hold 900 some pics, so I'll be snapping away, and sorting later.


I'm estimating that Toddzilla, mmblz, ResIpsa, Puffy69 and I will be arriving sometime around 1. Sound right, Todd?


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I'm estimating that Toddzilla, mmblz, ResIpsa, Puffy69 and I will be arriving sometime around 1. Sound right, Todd?


Friday though, not Saturday


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Friday though, not Saturday


Oh crap, thanks Julian....I'm such a douche bag.....:r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Oh crap, thanks Julian....I'm such a douche bag.....:r


so eager to post whore that you've stopped reading the original posts?


i'm trying to decide what cigars to bring. had one all chosen but i only ended up being able to get it fresh instead of with a few years on it...


----------



## ToddziLLa

JPH, if we can get another team bro, you and your gf are in the tourney. If not, we will have another board there too so you can cornhole no matter what. 

The tourney is scheduled for Saturday after breakfast. I would say that will be somewhere between 11:00 am and noon. Maybe you can get there a little earlier?


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I'm thinking about buying most of the alcohol after landing, don't want to have too much glass in my luggage. Dave, what's your poison of choice these days?


this never got answered ... Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> this never got answered ... Dave?


It appears to be mexican food. Montezuma has some kind of axe to grind with me. :BS

I'm easy. Get what you like. Tend to start with Mikes hard and light beer during the day.. maybe some blender drinks. Go to Rum and coke around dinner and end up with scotch and bourbon late at night.

Came home early from Cabo.

Hallie is home. They did the lipotrypsy (sp) last night and we got her in her own bed around 10:30. Poor lil thing was in the hospital since Sat.


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> I'm easy. Get what you like.


Apple Pucker it is!











Da Klugs said:


> Hallie is home. They did the lipotrypsy (sp) last night and we got her in her own bed around 10:30. Poor lil thing was in the hospital since Sat.


Best of luck with her recovery. Is that the treatment where they blast it apart, or something else?
My mom had kidney stones 10 or 15 years ago, no fun at all!


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> It appears to be mexican food. Montezuma has some kind of axe to grind with me. :BS
> 
> I'm easy. Get what you like. Tend to start with Mikes hard and light beer during the day.. maybe some blender drinks. Go to Rum and coke around dinner and end up with scotch and bourbon late at night.
> 
> Came home early from Cabo.
> 
> Hallie is home. They did the lipotrypsy (sp) last night and we got her in her own bed around 10:30. Poor lil thing was in the hospital since Sat.


Glad to hear Hallie is on the mend. I saw where you had said you had to end the vacation early, glad it sounds like things are ending well.

Are you not a big fan of Ports, Dave? Thought I'd try to be different, by bringing some aged grapes, along with distilled spirits.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Glad to hear Hallie is in her own home. Did you get to smoke all of those crappy cigars while you were down there Dave?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> It appears to be mexican food. Montezuma has some kind of axe to grind with me. :BS
> 
> I'm easy. Get what you like. Tend to start with Mikes hard and light beer during the day.. maybe some blender drinks. Go to Rum and coke around dinner and end up with scotch and bourbon late at night.
> 
> Came home early from Cabo.
> 
> Hallie is home. They did the lipotrypsy (sp) last night and we got her in her own bed around 10:30. Poor lil thing was in the hospital since Sat.


Glad Hallie is home....hope the worst has passed. 

So how about I bring you a mini-barrel filled with a mix of Mikes, Corona, Cuervo, Captain Morgans and Chivas? u :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Glad Hallie is home....hope the worst has passed.
> 
> So how about I bring you a mini-barrel filled with a mix of Mikes, Corona, Cuervo, Captain Morgans and Chivas? u :r


I am so out of touch, didn't realize you had a child in the hospital! Glad to hear she's home.


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> JPH, if we can get another team bro, you and your gf are in the tourney. If not, we will have another board there too so you can cornhole no matter what.
> 
> The tourney is scheduled for Saturday after breakfast. I would say that will be somewhere between 11:00 am and noon. Maybe you can get there a little earlier?


Ok map quest says 70 or so miles... I'll leave between 9:30am and 10am, saturday morning.


----------



## drevim

How is the shack set for lawn chairs?

Not that I have a ton, but can bring the 6 or 8 we have, if they are needed.


----------



## Jeff

Dave, sorry to hear that Hallie was sick and in the hospital. Hope she is recuperating and feeling better now.


----------



## DAFU

Jeff said:


> Dave, sorry to hear that Hallie was sick and in the hospital. Hope she is recuperating and feeling better now.


......................DITTO THAT!!!

If anyone else wants in the CH Tourney I'm available...........o


----------



## ToddziLLa

drevim said:


> How is the shack set for lawn chairs?
> 
> Not that I have a ton, but can bring the 6 or 8 we have, if they are needed.


I _think_ that Dave has that covered as he rented chairs, tent(s), tables, etc.

DAFU -- if you can find a partner it looks like we will have a 10 team tourney! :mn


----------



## Jeff

How about prizes for the tournament? Discuss...


----------



## Da Klugs

drevim said:


> How is the shack set for lawn chairs?
> 
> Not that I have a ton, but can bring the 6 or 8 we have, if they are needed.


Lawn chairs would be good. I think between the fold ups, injected molded and cushioned we have around 18-20 seats.

I give up Montezuma! Your revenge is complete. Please stop.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Jeff said:


> How about prizes for the tournament? Discuss...


I was thinking beforehand everyone throws a stick or two in "the pot" that the winning team can split. I figure it will be a decent amount of stogies.


----------



## DAFU

Jeff said:


> How about prizes for the tournament? Discuss...


Entry fee = prize???????

I can bring a 4 lawn chairs. We'll probably need a couple of coolers of ice also, which I can bring 1 full. Is there gonna be any fridge room for breakfast stuff?


----------



## Jeff

ToddziLLa said:


> I was thinking beforehand everyone throws a stick or two in "the pot" that the winning team can split. I figure it will be a decent amount of stogies.


You've got everything figured out then, don't you.  J/K :r

Sounds good to me. Maybe 2nd place can get something too.


----------



## Da Klugs

DAFU said:


> Entry fee = prize???????
> 
> I can bring a 4 lawn chairs. We'll probably need a couple of coolers of ice also, which I can bring 1 full. Is there gonna be any fridge room for breakfast stuff?


Might empty the beverage fridge for extra food room... Oh no!!

Coolers are something we have plenty of. :r Big Coolers. :r Never used for food or beverage coolers. :r


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> Coolers are something we have plenty of. :r Big Coolers. :r Never used for food or beverage coolers. :r


They wouldn't have a faint aroma of tobacco in them would they?


----------



## Simplified

:r


Jeff said:


> They wouldn't have a faint aroma of tobacco in them would they?


No, not a faint aroma, how about strong smell...:r


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> :r
> 
> No, not a faint aroma, how about strong smell...:r


You still up to do flank steak for dinner one night at the herf?


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs said:


> You still up to do flank steak for dinner one night at the herf?


How about fresh salad, corn on the cob, rice, marinated flank steak and king Hawaiian roles?


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> You still up to do flank steak for dinner one night at the herf?


We can bring some homeade desserts if you like Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs

Jeff said:


> We can bring some homeade desserts if you like Dave.


Anyone who wants to bring food is more than welcome. I'm in a "Main course" kind of mindset now.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*I can't wait for this f*%#ing herf!!!!!!!!*

Man, sometimes that word is so appropriate!


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> I was thinking beforehand everyone throws a stick or two in "the pot" that the winning team can split. I figure it will be a decent amount of stogies.


I'm good with this, if everyone is game.



Simplified said:


> How about fresh salad, corn on the cob, rice, marinated flank steak and king Hawaiian roles?


Well, all I can say is :dr :dr That sounds great, Sam!!!



ToddziLLa said:


> *I can't wait for this f*%#ing herf!!!!!!!!*


AMEN!!!!!!!

Dave, I hope your visitor from Cabo is gone by next Friday (or Thursday), so this can be enjoyed as much by the host as by the guests  . Get better, Brother!!!


----------



## icehog3

Dilemma Solved by TSA!

The past several weeks I have been trying to figure out how I can get anything I am bringing to the Shack in my carry-ons. That way, don't have to wait at the luggage carousel in Cleveland...but I didn't know how I was gonna manage.

Well, now I have to check a bag with the new carry-on restrictions, and I assume I'm not the only one. Hopefully Cleveland is quicker about getting the luggage out than O'Hare. 

8 DAYS!!!

Sam, your meal plan sounds awesome!


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> How about fresh salad, corn on the cob, rice, marinated flank steak and king Hawaiian roles?


You da Man!!! How about Friday night?

Thinking Saturday either... Beer battered Lake Erie Perch.. the worlds finest fish or going to Mon Ami.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> You da Man!!! How about Friday night?
> 
> Thinking Saturday either... Beer battered Lake Erie Perch.. the worlds finest fish or going to Mon Ami.


My vote is for the perch!! :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa

DonJefe said:


> My vote is for the perch!! :dr


:tpd:

And I mean it.

:r


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> And I mean it.
> 
> :r


No Mojitos for you!!


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> No Mojitos for you!!


Good, that's one more for me!!!! :r


----------



## Jeff

DonJefe said:


> My vote is for the perch!! :dr


I'll second that! :z


----------



## JPH

DonJefe said:


> My vote is for the perch!! :dr


:tpd: mmmmmm...:dr


----------



## Puffy69

all i know is the damn terrorist are pissing me off.. no way im getting the havana club on my carry on now..


----------



## White97Jimmy

ToddziLLa said:


> I was thinking beforehand everyone throws a stick or two in "the pot" that the winning team can split. I figure it will be a decent amount of stogies.


I'm not gonna be able to make it this year because of a funeral, but I will be sending a "prize package" down with Ermo and Jessica. I PM'ed Da Klugs about sending it, but I didn't hear from him.

Anyway, hope you guys all have a great time. Wish I could be there!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> all i know is the damn terrorist are pissing me off.. no way im getting the havana club on my carry on now..


You know my addy bro...



White97Jimmy said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it this year because of a funeral, but I will be sending a "prize package" down with Ermo and Jessica. I PM'ed Da Klugs about sending it, but I didn't hear from him.
> 
> Anyway, hope you guys all have a great time. Wish I could be there!


Very nice of you! Wish you could make it, but I'm sure we'll see ya next year.


----------



## Simplified

What about Sausage Casserole for one of the breakfasts?


----------



## Aaron

ToddziLLa said:


> *I can't wait for this f*%#ing herf!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Man, sometimes that word is so appropriate!


There's going to be f*%#ing? I don't remember any f*%#ing at SoCal7. Dang.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> What about Sausage Casserole for one of the breakfasts?


:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Simplified

drevim said:


> By the current count, we have 26 Definites, plus another 5-7 maybes.
> 
> The thought occured to me based on my experience in Louisville, that if we have one, put up a pic in this thread. This way we can get used to faces before walking in cold, and having 25 people thrown at us all at once.
> 
> I understand most of us know what Tom and Freddy look like (Border herfin' bastages), or Dave (Cooler riding Photoshopper), but for us less common seen gorillas, this may help put a name to a face.
> 
> Thoughts? Pics? Anyone?


My picture Simplified...


----------



## NCRadioMan

Simplified said:


> What about Sausage Casserole for one of the breakfasts?


I'm already upset I can't make it and now you suggest this? :dr :tg 

Dang all you Shack Herfers!!! I wish I could be there with yous guys! :c

:ms NCRM


----------



## drevim

Simplified said:


> My picture Simplified...


Sam, quit looking directly into Klugs humi, it is too much for anyone...:r


----------



## dahigman

mmblz said:


> i'm trying to decide what cigars to bring. had one all chosen but i only ended up being able to get it fresh instead of with a few years on it...


I got mine in yesterday, and I am wondering if I should sample one to make sure they are up to Shack standards 

BTW, Ian have you been practicing your cornhole?


----------



## ResIpsa

'till Party time!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> 'till Party time!!!!!!


OH YEAH BABY!!  :w :al :mn


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Dilemma Solved by TSA!
> 
> The past several weeks I have been trying to figure out how I can get anything I am bringing to the Shack in my carry-ons. That way, don't have to wait at the luggage carousel in Cleveland...but I didn't know how I was gonna manage.
> 
> Well, now I have to check a bag with the new carry-on restrictions, and I assume I'm not the only one. Hopefully Cleveland is quicker about getting the luggage out than O'Hare.


i had a flight yesterday morning at 8am - guess how much fun that was?

if these rules are still in effect next week i'm reconsidering driving. of course then i would miss the pre-shack herf.


----------



## Jeff

drevim said:


> Sam, quit looking directly into Klugs humi, it is too much for anyone...:r


I can't even see it and it makes me drool.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> :r It changes every day...think I'll wait 'til Friday the 18th to check it again! I sure hope it is correct about being dry!


You may want to...the 7 day isn't quite as pretty as the 14 day was.

I blame the weathermen!!! :c

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0

No worries, we were supposed to get rain everyday in FL, and only got 2 days, I like our odds!!!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> i had a flight yesterday morning at 8am - guess how much fun that was?
> 
> if these rules are still in effect next week i'm reconsidering driving. of course then i would miss the pre-shack herf.


Details, Julian, details.... What happened?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Details, Julian, details.... What happened?


i have no choice...lmk what to expect..


----------



## drevim

So, will we need any fancy eatin' clothes or is this a shorts and T-shirt kinda weekend?

(ie - Are we planning on going out anywhere that might require more than shorts and T-shirt?)


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Details, Julian, details.... What happened?


well it was probably worse because i got there at 7am and the new rules apparently went into effect at 2am or something, so no one had any idea what the hell was going on. luckily i had packed light and only had to throw out toothpaste, chapstick, cologne, and deoderant, all of which were almost empty.
longest lines for security i've ever seen. the line for single security checkpoint went almost all the way across the front of the terminal i was in.
i chose a slightly shorter line i think and it actually moved pretty quickly considering. the thing that surprised me though was that my flight was not delayed at all. it was empty, but it sure wasn't full, so i would guess that some people were stuck in line.

just came back on the redeye and i got to the airport like 2.5 hours early, expecting the worst, and the line for security was only about 30 people / a few minutes to get through. so i guess i don't really now what to expect - maybe now that people know the rules, it won't be much different than before...


----------



## DAFU

drevim said:


> So, will we need any fancy eatin' clothes or is this a shorts and T-shirt kinda weekend?
> 
> (ie - Are we planning on going out anywhere that might require more than shorts and T-shirt?)


Since Marblehead is a vacation destination, highly doubt there will be any type of dress codes. Last years attendees will have their official HERF shirt though!!!
We may want to plan on a early dinner, so we're all still on two feet.....................:r


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for the update Julian....so what time you plan on getting to the airport Fri.?


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the update Julian....so what time you plan on getting to the airport Fri.?


i suppose 2 hours ahead should be plenty... i think i actually had less than that on thurs, and was worried about getting through. so 2 might be more than enough but i won't have to worry...


----------



## rumballs

oh yeah, didn't help on thurs that stupid united e-ticket wouldn't let me check in so i had to wait in a second line...


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> oh yeah, didn't help on thurs that stupid united e-ticket wouldn't let me check in so i had to wait in a second line...


Yeah, they have my name flagged because of something someone with the same name returning from South America, so I can't use e-check in period.. :c


----------



## Sean9689

I will be in Cleveland around noonish or so. I have a rental car lined up so if anyone is getting in around then and wants to hitch a ride, LMK. PM me and I'll give you my cell as well.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> another update on the weather
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0


Friday, Aug 18 Sunshine and patchy clouds Low: 61 °FHigh: 82 °F
Saturday, Aug 19 Times of sun and clouds Low: 60 °FHigh: 83 °F
Sunday, Aug 20 Rain Low: 61 °FHigh: 82 °F

Changes every day, checking it Thursday for Friday is about the only 50% chance for accuracy! :r

Right now, looks like it would be a great Friday and Saturday!


----------



## mr.c

anybody else hitting cedar point on saturday??


----------



## mr.c

I think you may like the new airport security


----------



## Jeff

Last year was fun just hanging out on that beach Saturday afternoon. Beers, cigars, great peeps, cigars, beach, nice weather, cigars... Everything you could ask for.


----------



## rahbass

ToddziLLa said:


> *I can't wait for this f*%#ing herf!!!!!!!!*


Me too! Hope there will be enough food and drink at this jamboree though.


----------



## drevim

Jeff said:


> Last year was fun just hanging out on that beach Saturday afternoon. Beers, cigars, great peeps, cigars, beach, nice weather, cigars... Everything you could ask for.


My thoughts exactly, Jeff. I hadn't planned on trying to do alot, unless Dave kicks us out for a few hours  .


----------



## txmatt

I am again REALLY regretting not being able to attend the world famous Shack Herf. Hopefully nobody brings a "Bill" so that Dave is willing to host #3 next year. I am swtiching contracts very soon (old manager and new manager are working out the transfer date), and will be a Buckeye again by Summer!  
Shack Herf III will have OHMatt in attendance.. 

You bastages behave yourselves and leave Dave's daughters alone!

-Matt-


----------



## Ermo

I keep hearing little hints about an ungracious guest named "bill". Whats the deal? 

I certainly don't want to be him, then again I know Dave's last name is pronounced Kloogman, and I'm bringing my girlfriend. Any other tips for a shack herf newb?


----------



## Da Klugs

Casual. We're gonna stay here.. except for a group run to Dairy dock for ice cream at night.

Thongs however may only be worn by the women.. house rule. 

Hope Sean wears his spongebob T-shirt again. It loved to eat bacon.


----------



## Da Klugs

Casual. We're gonna stay here.. except for a group run to Dairy dock for ice cream at night.

Thongs however may only be worn by the women.. house rule. 

Hope Sean wears his spongebob T-shirt again. It loved to eat bacon.


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> Casual. We're gonna stay here.. except for a group run to Dairy dock for ice cream at night.


Sarah and I stopped at the Dairy dock on our way out last year. Good stuff! If I remember correctly they have some very tasty peach ice cream. :dr


----------



## Da Klugs

Jeff said:


> Sarah and I stopped at the Dairy dock on our way out last year. Good stuff! If I remember correctly they have some very tasty peach ice cream. :dr


Peach Sundaes... had one tonight. They rock.


----------



## altbier

I havent brewed since last fall.  No skittle brau for Tom this year.

Ya'll have a great Shack Herf. This is the first time I have logged in since April. Someone be sure to beat Annie at cornhole this year!

Cheers!
g

PS. Dave's wife has the waffle recipe.


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> I havent brewed since last fall.  No skittle brau for Tom this year.
> 
> Ya'll have a great Shack Herf. This is the first time I have logged in since April. Someone be sure to beat Annie at cornhole this year!
> 
> Cheers!
> g
> 
> PS. Dave's wife has the waffle recipe.


Welcome Back Brother!!!! I'm glad you came back, as are alot of others too!!!

Ron


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> I keep hearing little hints about an ungracious guest named "bill". Whats the deal?
> 
> I certainly don't want to be him, then again I know Dave's last name is pronounced Kloogman, and I'm bringing my girlfriend. Any other tips for a shack herf newb?


:tpd: me 2, and yeah tips plz.


----------



## Jeff

altbier said:


> Ya'll have a great Shack Herf. This is the first time I have logged in since April. Someone be sure to beat Annie at cornhole this year!
> 
> Cheers!
> g


Hi George.


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Friday, Aug 18 Sunshine and patchy clouds Low: 61 °FHigh: 82 °F
> 
> Saturday, Aug 19 Times of sun and clouds Low: 60 °FHigh: 83 °F
> 
> Sunday, Aug 20 Rain Low: 61 °FHigh: 82 °F
> 
> Changes every day, checking it Thursday for Friday is about the only 50% chance for accuracy! :r
> 
> Right now, looks like it would be a great Friday and Saturday!


Friday, Aug 18 Sunny to partly cloudyLow: 61 °FHigh: 82 °F

Saturday, Aug 19 Warm with clouds and sunLow: 62 °FHigh: 86 °F

Sunday, Aug 20More Details Partly sunny and warmLow: 61 °FHigh: 85 °F

Now, no rain in the forecast...changes every day....I like this one better!!


----------



## RPB67

Looks like nice weather. Obviously some good people are going.

I wish I could have gone this year. All you guys have a blast !


----------



## Da Klugs

The weather here has been awsome.

If it's like this next weekend.. perfect.

See Ya'll soon.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, they have my name flagged because of something someone with the same name returning from South America, so I can't use e-check in period.. :c


well yeah.... isn't hog the most prominent named used in paraguay? 

man, you cats are gonna have fantastic time!!


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> well yeah.... isn't hog the most prominent named used in paraguay?
> 
> man, you cats are gonna have fantastic time!!


parauay, Uraguay....whatever it takes.


----------



## Sean9689

Dave, can I get the exact address of where I'm going so I can Mapquest it from the Cleveland Airport? Thanks bro!


----------



## bonggoy

Sean9689 said:


> Dave, can I get the exact address of where I'm going so I can Mapquest it from the Cleveland Airport? Thanks bro!


In here, http://www.shackherf.com/directions.htm. All the way down.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Is there something going on this weekend? :r

See ya bastages soon!


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> Is there something going on this weekend? :r
> 
> See ya bastages soon!


You better be ready, Todd. Apparently cornhole is catching on around here as well (who knew?). Got some tips from some tourney players this past weekend, now as long as I can execute....

Although for some reason, at recent church hosted event, it was called _cornbags_ :r (not sure thats much better)


----------



## RedBaron

Its gonna be a great time this weekend. I am soo stoked. What time are most people getting there fri?


----------



## drevim

RedBaron said:


> Its gonna be a great time this weekend. I am soo stoked. What time are most people getting there fri?


Hoping to be in around 2 or 3PM, got to stop and make a couple of pickups along the way, and everyone knows what a diva DonJefe is....probably delay us by 3 hours :r


----------



## Puffy69

Something came up..Cant make it...

*Sike!!!!!!:r *


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> Something came up..Cant make it...
> 
> *Sike!!!!!!:r *


:sl


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> What time are most people getting there fri?


It looks as if Fred and I are driving up to the Shack on Thursday, then waking up Friday morning to go get the other 3 stooges (Tom, Vic, and Julian).


----------



## Simplified

I was going to write everyone's name on my hand so I could remember them all but I think I need to use both arms now...

Just want to get a final head count for dinner on Saturday night:

Toddzilla
ResIpsa
Puffy69
Drevin and Mrs
RedBaron
Don Jefe
Jeff and Sarah
JPH
Ice Hog3
Sean9689
mmblz
Mr. C and Mrs C.
Ermo - Jessica
PuffDaddy
DanDee
Bruce
ITSTim
Germantownrob
Bonggoy
Red Baron
DAFU
SeanGar and Better half
Simplified
Da Klugs

Any additions or subtractions?

Toddzilla do not let it go to your head that you are first on the list.


----------



## JPH

I'm bringing my better half (LIZ)


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> Toddzilla do not let it go to your head that you are first on the list.


I thought the people at the top of the list get to eat more?

:r


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I thought the people at the top of the list get to eat more?
> 
> :r


That's true, Todd!

I updated the list again:

icehog3
icehog3
icehog3
icehog3
Toddzilla
ResIpsa
Puffy69
Drevin and Mrs
RedBaron
Don Jefe
Jeff and Sarah
JPH and Liz
Sean9689
mmblz
Mr. C and Mrs C.
Ermo - Jessica
PuffDaddy
DanDee
Bruce
ITSTim
Germantownrob
Bonggoy
Red Baron
DAFU
SeanGar and Better half
Simplified
Da Klugs


----------



## Simplified

icehog3

Dave told me you were a 150lb vegetarian?


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> icehog3
> 
> Dave told me you were a 150lb vegetarian?


Sam, I'm up to 152 lbs, thank you very much! 

Between you, Dave, me, Todd and Freddy, there's gonna be a free-for-all for the rest trying to get enough to eat! :r


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> Sam, I'm up to 152 lbs, thank you very much!
> 
> Between you, Dave, me, Todd and Freddy, there's gonna be a free-for-all for the rest trying to get enough to eat! :r


I do not eat when I am smoking so I was not planning on eating much this weekend.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I do not eat when I am smoking so I was not planning on eating much this weekend.


I see....Todd will be happy to hear that...unless he doesn't eat when he smokes either. 

Congrats on the 100 RG Sam, I have a feeling that will be increasing exponentially after this weekend!


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> I see....Todd will be happy to hear that...unless he doesn't eat when he smokes either.
> 
> Congrats on the 100 RG Sam, I have a feeling that will be increasing exponentially after this weekend!


Thanks, unexpected and not necessary, good smokes would be just fine instead.


----------



## RedBaron

Would anyone mind if I wore my union suit the whole time? (Union suit = one piece pajama with flap in back)


----------



## Sean9689

Getting closer...

I hate checking bags but it looks like I have no choice now. Argh!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> That's true, Todd!
> 
> *I re-updated the list  :*
> 
> rockstar
> icehog3
> RS
> Toddzilla
> Fred
> ResIpsa
> Puffy69
> Drevin and Mrs
> RedBaron
> Don Jefe
> Jeff and Sarah
> JPH and Liz
> Sean9689
> mmblz
> Mr. C and Mrs C.
> Ermo -jessica
> PuffDaddy
> DanDee
> Bruce
> ITSTim
> Germantownrob
> Bonggoy
> Red Baron
> DAFU
> SeanGar and Better half
> Simplified
> Da Klugs


More like this


----------



## Simplified

RedBaron said:


> Would anyone mind if I wore my union suit the whole time? (Union suit = one piece pajama with flap in back)


You may want to think twice about that with the sleeping arrangements.


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Sam, I'm up to 152 lbs, thank you very much!


One of your legs weighs 150 lbs.! :r



icehog3 said:


> Between you, Dave, me, Todd and Freddy, there's gonna be a free-for-all for the rest trying to get enough to eat! :r


I'll leave some for everyone...I promise! I don't wanna be this year's Bill.



icehog3 said:


> I see....Todd will be happy to hear that...unless he doesn't eat when he smokes either.


I can smoke, eat, drink, talk, walk and play cornhole all at the same time![/quote]



icehog3 said:


> Congrats on the 100 RG Sam, I have a feeling that will be increasing exponentially after this weekend!


Only if he is good on the grill! :r Just kidding.


----------



## DonJefe

We're back! Getting close! Can't wait to start herfing away on Friday!!!


----------



## JPH

I'm bringing some good beer!


----------



## Jeff

DonJefe said:


> We're back! Getting close! Can't wait to start herfing away on Friday!!!


Me too! I'm excited and looking forward to having fun with everyone.


----------



## DonJefe

Jeff said:


> Me too! I'm excited and looking forward to having fun with everyone.


Lot's of new faces this year! Looking forward to meeting a bunch of Gorillas for the first time and especially seeing some good friends!


----------



## Da Klugs

Hey just in case....

my cell is



shack is


Beverage

Got a 1/2 keg off Heinekin and a 1/2 keg of miller light.
Have some hard stuff and lots of pop in coolers

Food

Friday - 
lunch - (for earlybirds) Honebaked Ham and Turkey
dinner - Lake erie perch - fish fry

Sat
Breakfast - sam or jeff or dafu (We'll get some Jills donuts)
Lunch - Otays Pizza and more honeybaked
Dinner - Sams skirt steak extraveganza

Sun
Breakfast - sam or jeff or dafu (We'll get some Jills donuts)
Lunch - Honebaked Ham and Turkey

See Ya'll soon.


----------



## etenpenny

I am already kicking myself but I just wanted to let you guys know a bit early but im not going to be able to come, you all have a great time Im sure you will


----------



## rumballs

I just picked up scotch, vodka, and beer.
I've decided to drive since flying will take about the same amount of time...


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> Hey just in case....
> 
> my cell is


Thats like Paris Hilton putting her # on the web..lol..Im gonna blow your phone up now.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Whew! We're back up! See ya bastages Friday!


----------



## RenoB

I know you'll all have a great time. Wish I were there but I'll be smoking good and thinking of ya on my camping trip. Lookin' forward to the stories next week


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> Hey just in case....


The menu sounds great Dave! Can't wait for this. Just need to start packing and decide what cigars to bring.


----------



## DAFU

I've been putting together the fixin's for 3 breakfast casseroles and 1 hash brown fritatta with goetta, at work today. May do the fritatta and goetta Friday morning if we wake up really hungry...............:SM


----------



## SeanGAR

Man I can't wait to hit the road, rolling in Friday around 5 I hope. C y'all soon.
S&A


----------



## DonJefe

Jeff said:


> The menu sounds great Dave! Can't wait for this. Just need to start packing and *decide what cigars to bring*.


Why, all of them of course!!


----------



## DonJefe

DAFU said:


> I've been putting together the fixin's for 3 breakfast casseroles and 1 hash brown fritatta with goetta, at work today. May do the fritatta and goetta Friday morning if we wake up really hungry...............:SM


That's a Saturday morning breakfast if I ever heard it!! You guys can eat PopTarts Friday morning!!!


----------



## BP22

Jeff said:


> Just need to start packing and decide what cigars to bring.


After going to the SoCal, my advice to you would be to bring them all.


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Hoping to be in around 2 or 3PM, got to stop and make a couple of pickups along the way, and everyone knows what a diva DonJefe is....probably delay us by 3 hours :r


That's Mr. Jefe biaaaaaaatchhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Da Klugs

Shacks basically ready.

Tent guy comes tomorrow at 3:00.


----------



## DAFU

DonJefe said:


> That's a Saturday morning breakfast if I ever heard it!! You guys can eat PopTarts Friday morning!!!


Don't worry, we can eat the fritatta and goetta Fri. morning and still have 3 b-fast casseroles for Sat. Plus we got blueberry pancakes!
Or maybe we'll be having bloody marys..........who knows!!!


----------



## Ermo

Sorry Sam, I will be leaving Saturday afternoon right around dinnertime so Jessica and I will not be there for the steak-extravaganza  

Anyone else gonna be there Thursday night? I'll be rollin in around 9:30 pm and ready to :w and :al for a few hours.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bad news Fred, Tom, and Vic. Just got condemned by my brother-in-law for even thinking about smoking in the SUV. Don't even wanna chance smoking then Febreezing as he was nice enough to lend me the car for the weekend. It's only an hour or so though...we can smoke plenty at the Shack!


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Shacks basically ready.
> 
> Tent guy comes tomorrow at 3:00.


Don't forget to take LOTS of pictures.
Especially of gorillas cornholing one another.


----------



## Jeff

pnoon said:


> Don't forget to take LOTS of pictures.
> Especially of gorillas cornholing one another.


I thought this herf was rated PG? :r


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Bad news Fred, Tom, and Vic. Just got condemned by my brother-in-law for even thinking about smoking in the SUV. Don't even wanna chance smoking then Febreezing as he was nice enough to lend me the car for the weekend. It's only an hour or so though...we can smoke plenty at the Shack!


THAT'S IT! WERE MOVIN'!!! 

Frank Costanza, 1999

You are gonna need to drive really really fast now, Todd!!! :r


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Bad news Fred, Tom, and Vic. Just got condemned by my brother-in-law for even thinking about smoking in the SUV. Don't even wanna chance smoking then Febreezing as he was nice enough to lend me the car for the weekend. It's only an hour or so though...we can smoke plenty at the Shack!


Like there ain't gonna be a fart or two let loose in that vee-hicle. 
Lighting up a stogie might be the only thing that saves you guys.


----------



## Da Klugs

Todzilla, Rockstar, Dafu and I will be there.



Ermo said:


> Sorry Sam, I will be leaving Saturday afternoon right around dinnertime so Jessica and I will not be there for the steak-extravaganza
> 
> Anyone else gonna be there Thursday night? I'll be rollin in around 9:30 pm and ready to :w and :al for a few hours.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I got all the important things packed. Thanks for the alcohol Fred! Don't know how much of this will be left after tonight. :r

 http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1414svu7.jpg http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1416stn7.jpg http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1418snx6.jpg


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> Don't forget to take LOTS of pictures.
> Especially of gorillas cornholing one another.


Don't worry Peter, my camera hold 800+ pics, I plan on using them all.

Smile, you bunch of Gorillas....

Hope some of that Havana Club lasts until Friday night, after listening to all you bastages hype the stuff, I'd love to try a shot.


----------



## JPH

drevim said:


> Don't worry Peter, my camera hold 800+ pics, I plan on using them all.
> 
> Smile, you bunch of Gorillas....
> 
> Hope some of that Havana Club lasts until Friday night, after listening to all you bastages hype the stuff, I'd love to try a shot.


I got about that many also....This is gunna be hilarious for everyone to see.


----------



## rumballs

ToddziLLa said:


> I got all the important things packed. Thanks for the alcohol Fred! Don't know how much of this will be left after tonight. :r
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1414svu7.jpg http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1416stn7.jpg http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1418snx6.jpg


mmmm.
pre-shack drooleys


----------



## drevim

Todd, you do know they make cigars in other countries, right.... 

Like cuban cigars are something special. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Forgot something....

There is a gate to get onto the Island. (Causeway)

The code is..

*1939#* Shh it's a secret.  I think thats Galaga's birth year isn't it?

If you forget ... better have $ 2.00


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> *1939#* Shh it's a secret.  I think thats Galaga's birth year isn't it?


:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Like there ain't gonna be a fart or two let loose in that vee-hicle.
> Lighting up a stogie might be the only thing that saves you guys.


I'm having a half dozen breakfast burritos before getting on the plane....If he only knew, Todd's Bro would be begging us to light up some stogies!! u


----------



## dayplanner

I'd say I hope you guys have a good time this weekend, but judging by the guest list I don't think that's gonna be a problem. Keep us updated so those of less fortunate can live vicariously thru ya'lls exploits.


----------



## RPB67

cquon said:


> I'd say I hope you guys have a good time this weekend, but judging by the guest list I don't think that's gonna be a problem. Keep us updated so those of less fortunate can live vicariously thru ya'lls exploits.


:tpd: Lots of photos !!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Leaving in a few to go get Fred from the airport. It's Shack time bitches!


----------



## Da Klugs

In to work for an hour then ....


Errands. 

See everyone soon.


----------



## bonggoy

WAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

One more sleep biatches!!! ... 

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One more sleep biatches!!! ...
> 
> See y'all tomorrow


See you at 5:30am my friend......Jeff see you around 8:30-9am! The rest of you about 2pm


----------



## mr.c

today is going slow for some reason. see ya'll in about 28 hrs

another look at the weather

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0


----------



## germantown rob

mr.c said:


> today is going slow for some reason. see ya'll in about 28 hrs
> 
> another look at the weather
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&zipcode=44870&metric=0


Looks like speedo weather :r .


----------



## Jeff

germantown rob said:


> See you at 5:30am my friend......Jeff see you around 8:30-9am! The rest of you about 2pm


I'll be calling you sometime this afternoon.


----------



## DonJefe

germantown rob said:


> Looks like speedo weather :r .


See earlier post

NO SPEEDOS AT THE SHACK!!!


----------



## germantown rob

I have a problem(more than one), I called today to confirm on the reservations at the S. beech resort and they had me for only friday night, I am waiting to hear back from them for the solution since they are all booked up on sat. I am not sure who else other than bonggoy, maybe red barren, where going to stay in the room since I was planning on tenting it at the shack. I hope they can work it out but be prepared for the worst.


----------



## drevim

bonggoy said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One more sleep biatches!!! ...
> 
> See y'all tomorrow


Who's sleeping,.....

To borrow from the Disney commercials:

"I'm too excited to sleep!!!"

Have a great night early herfers, see you tomorrow afternoon!!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> See earlier post
> 
> NO SPEEDOS AT THE SHACK!!!


but I hear thongs are still okay........


----------



## germantown rob

ResIpsa said:


> but I hear thongs are still okay........


I might just wear a sock


----------



## bonggoy

germantown rob said:


> I have a problem(more than one), I called today to confirm on the reservations at the S. beech resort and they had me for only friday night, I am waiting to hear back from them for the solution since they are all booked up on sat. I am not sure who else other than bonggoy, maybe red barren, where going to stay in the room since I was planning on tenting it at the shack. I hope they can work it out but be prepared for the worst.


I'm too excited to be worried about Saturday nights sleeping arrangement.

Less than 24 hrs to go ...

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> I'm too excited to be worried about Saturday nights sleeping arrangement.
> 
> Less than 24 hrs to go ...
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!


I did it! As luck would have it there was a cancelation and we have a room for both friday and saturday, they may not be the same room but who knows.


----------



## PadronMe

I sure do wish that this was closer to my neck of the woods. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## rumballs

Just talked to Dave...
He says he may post directions or map of the area around the island, but in any case he had two pointers:

1. Once you're on Bay Shore Rd, if you get to a fork and you're in doubt, go right (since it goes along the shore).
2. Where Mapquest calls one of the final roads "Johnson Island Causeway", it's really called "Gado Rd" - and it's about 100 yards after a big ice machine on the left of Bay Shore Rd.


Now I just have to hope it doesn't rain in the morning, so I can put the top down...


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Just curious who's ipod will you folks be listening to?

CBF:w


----------



## rumballs

ComicBookFreak said:


> Just curious who's ipod will you folks be listening to?
> 
> CBF:w


mine 

actually, from what I hear, isn't the correct answer "NOT Dave's" ?


----------



## ComicBookFreak

mmblz said:


> mine
> 
> actually, from what I hear, isn't the correct answer "NOT Dave's" ?


:r Someone still has to play "Come on Eileen" and "The Love Shack"

CBF:w


----------



## DonJefe

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r Someone still has to play "Come on Eileen" and "The Love Shack"
> 
> CBF:w


Without a doubt!!


----------



## RedBaron

I Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth and Sepultura for the ride out. Then Mozart and Vivaldi to settle once I get there.


----------



## drevim

RedBaron said:


> I Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth and Sepultura for the ride out. Then Mozart and Vivaldi to settle once I get there.


No Pantera, where's the love!!!

Walk, Hostile....hell the whole Vulgar CD, that'll get you started right!!!!


----------



## RedBaron

I have Pantera, Slipknot and the heavy stuff. Ipods are great! I can hear death metal and the next song is by Enigma ( I got that from klugs, don't blame me!)


----------



## icehog3

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r Someone still has to play "Come on Eileen"
> 
> CBF:w


Bite me, Brent.


----------



## Jeff

Anyone else too excited to sleep tonight? 


Shack or bust!


----------



## bonggoy

Jeff said:


> Anyone else too excited to sleep tonight?
> 
> Shack or bust!


:tpd:

"Are we there yet???"


----------



## mr.c

I still need to pack lol


----------



## drevim

mr.c said:


> I still need to pack lol


Banding the last of my sticks now. I'd be done if it wasn't for this Skype herf....:r


----------



## itstim

I tried to send this earlier, but it looks like the site was down for a bit...

I am really sick about this and I am very depressed about this :hn ....I CANNOT GO THIS WEEKEND! Work is really crazy right now and I have to be here all weekend. I apologize for the last minute notice on this. I was going to drive up with my two favorite Virginians Sean and Annie too.

I know it will be a good time. I would say that I would look forward to hearing about it and seeing pictures, but I think that would depress me even further!

Sorry I could not meet a lot of you and see some of you again!


----------



## Jeff

mr.c said:


> I still need to pack lol


Just got done doing that myself. :r


----------



## mr.c

Jeff said:


> Just got done doing that myself. :r


lol

need to get sleep

..maybe


----------



## icehog3

I'm still up...all packed, but can't sleep...too much vodka?:al 

I'm gonna give it a try again now (sleep, not more vodka) !

See y'all tomorrow....well, today actually. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Just finished the pre pre herf. Nice night on the pier.

Snoring from the loft (Todzilla and Rockstar).

9 cigars today.. but I started late.  

Best cigar of the day... 81 Party Pres. ... Thanks JoeD.

Close second 70's Partagas 898.... Thanks Disposable income.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Just finished the pre pre herf. Nice night on the pier.
> 
> Snoring from the loft (Todzilla and Rockstar).
> 
> 9 cigars today.. but I started late.
> 
> Best cigar of the day... 81 Party Pres. ... Thanks JoeD.
> 
> Close second 70's Partagas 898.... Thanks Disposable income.


See you tomorrow (today) Dave...the loft ain't gonna be any quieter!! :r


----------



## ResIpsa

into the shower then off to the airport! see you all in a bit. Thanks Sam for the ride from the airport!


----------



## rumballs

Almost packed and ready. See you all soon!


----------



## Sean9689

Alrighty, all packed and ready to head out to my 9:45 AM flight this morning. Should be in "Shack Region" by 1 PM or so. Dave, I'll give you a call when I get lost...lol. Looking forward to meeting/seeing you all.


----------



## SeanGAR

Second cup of coffee .... almost awake. Gonna pack me up from smokes and booze pretty soon and hit the road. See y'all suppertime.


----------



## Bigwaved

You all have a good time. I will be there in spirit.


----------



## dahigman

Ian (drevim) will be here in 15 min. and we will be on our way!!! We'll pick up DonJefe in LV in a couple of hours. Can't wait to get there (and build my nicotine tolerance)


----------



## JPH

My g/f's in the shower, than were going to have a little breakfast. We'll be there today at around 12:30.


----------



## Sean9689

I'm bored sitting here at the airport. Flight should be boarding shortly. TSA checked my travel humi for bombs, shampoo, water, and NC's...they didn't find any of that stuff...hehe.


----------



## Ermo

Just got home from the Shack Herf. Had a GREAT time!! Thanks so much Dave for having me and Jessica, we really appreciate it.

I spent most of my time smoking cigars and drinking, so I didn't take many pictures. I have 2 that aren't blurry, here they are:

View attachment 7286

Ermo (Eric), DaKlugs (Dave), Simplified (Sam)
Smoking 6x60 custom rolled from Dave. Monster Cubans!!

View attachment 7287

SeanGar in the background, Jessica with Pepi, and the Evil Chicken!!

I smoked some great cigars at the herf, most notably a 1984 Monte especial 1 from DaKlugs and a 1980 H. Upmann tubos from DaKlugs. Thanks Dave!!
Also a 1998 Monte Especial from Bonggoy, a RAPC from Sean9689, many SLR a's from Toddzilla, IceHog3 hit me with a SLR and if I missed any I'm really sorry but I was pretty drunk from Thursday night until today when I had to sober up to drive home.

I had a great time with everyone there and Jessica and I can't wait to see you guys again.


----------



## Sandman

Nice pics, sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the pictures, Ermo.


----------



## Da Klugs

Mmmm. Fun. Time for bed.


----------



## floydp

Thanks for the pics Eric, Dave served chicken this time I see. :r


----------



## RPB67

Thanks for the pics Eric !

Looks like you guys are having a blast.


----------



## joed

I still need to see a picture of the exotic dancer that was there!! Rock Star, are you listening!


----------



## opus

joed said:


> I still need to see a picture of the exotic dancer that was there!! Rock Star, are you listening!


You don't really want to see nekid pictures of Tom do ya?


----------



## JPH

Shack Herf 06&#8230;Holt sh#!t.

Dave thanks for having Liz and I out for a great time. The food was awesome, the music, the drinks, and the cigars were unreal.

Events: When first arriving at the Herf Shack, Todd (Toddzilla) and Julian (mmblz) were the only two there. They greeted us with hand shakes introduced themselves, than we took a walk around the "shack"..An unbelievably gorgeous chunk of island with a beach, pier, few jet ski's, jet boat, and a really nice house. We all sat in the living room and Todd says "too early for a smoke?" ME and mmblz were like "hell no"&#8230;So I go to my little Rubbermaid box and pull out a Padron anni maduro principal that was gifted by Greg (ncradioman). Well Todd had other plans for me and Julian. He busts out his favorite smoke a Saint Luis Rey (I forget the year might be 00 or 02??) Well this cigar also happened to be the first isom I have ever smoked. It was a great cigar, had many characteristics to it that I had never tasted before&#8230;soo good, Thanks Todd you're the man. Soon after, a few more gorillas arrived one including the host Dave (DaKlugs)..What a nice guy&#8230;So nice that he handed over to me a custom rolled Cuban with a 60 rg&#8230;.Well not pacing myself at all I fired it up..My god was this was good smoke..And it lasted forever really like 2 hours I think..maybe longer. I met so many Gorillas, and they were all really cool..Its rare to find a bunch of guys/gals who just want to have a good time, and being generous&#8230;The generosity was unreal&#8230;.Continuing on &#8230; I meet Vic (ResIpsa) really cool guy, and he busts out a 1990 H Upmann and hand it over for me to smoke, what a fine cigar&#8230;Thanks Vic. I went to the restroom soon after and when I came back Vic had apparently hooked up Liz (my girlfriend) with a 1990 Upmann, and she was puffin on it!!!..what a time!! Well, Tom (Icehog3) didn't get drop kicked by Chris (RedBaron)..I'm not sure why..yeah I am, Tom is a MONSTER..But one hell of a guy, really cool to talk to. Tom hooked me up with a Romeo Y Juliet that made it home with me, apparently a great cigar via Eric (Ermo) who got one too. I don't remember the specifics of the cigar Damn!!!..But it's an isom from Tom that I'm saving for a special occasion..Some would say the herf woulda been the special occasion&#8230;every was so generous that I didn't even smoke 1 cigar that I brought&#8230;In fact I cane home with around 8 isoms more than I left!!!!&#8230;These people were way too cool. That evening me liz, Ericm, and his g/f Jessica (Great people to say the least) were chilling by the campfire on the beach and Dave (DaKlugs) comes over with a 84 montecristo, I was hesitant to smoke it because after having 3 isoms in one day for me is a ton&#8230;But it was a 1984&#8230;.So I fired it up&#8230;.Unfortunately After a few minutes I got a bit queasy (I'm a bitch I know)&#8230;and had to pawn basically a full cigar off on Eric&#8230;Well it wasn't hard to tag him in&#8230;.Than for the rest of the night this was me u . But it was all good. This is getting long..Oh well. The next day after an unbelievable breakfast casserole&#8230;And my g/f was loving the blueberry pancakes. The rain was showering down the first few hours of Saturday but after that it was a pretty nice day&#8230;.windy but nice. I only smoked one cigar on Saturday because I was still ill but it was a great smoke. The same smoke I started with I finished wit, again from the man &#8230;Toddzilla. Liz and I left around 8 on Saturday night,&#8230;we were spent&#8230;..I puffed some amazing cigars while I was there too some of the most memorable was the 70's Dunhill that Dave (DaKlugs) was smoking..And About 5 different cigars to puff on from Toddzilla&#8230;70's 80's 90;s&#8230;It was insane&#8230;One cigar he had had tons of plume on it, was my first time smoking something like that&#8230;Damn good.

Other Gorillas were hooking me up with cigars left and right, I'm saving for next year&#8230;.I need to pass some smokes out&#8230;.Bad. I may get some of these wrong, but it's the best I can remember fro a crazy 2 days. Ronnie (Bonggoy)-Freaking cool Gorilla gave me a Dark wrapper, Serie D Partaga. I tried saying so I'll pass because I was spent, but he insisted I take it home for later..I found this to be the trend, so I quite trying to say no. Thanks Ronnie&#8230;Vic (ResIpsa) gave me one of those 1990 H Upmanns, which I really enjoyed, to take home. Thanks Vic. Jeff (Puffdaddy) gave me a Saint Luis Rey, ,he was passing them out to anyone who would extend a hand..maybe that's how I got one heheh&#8230;.Thanks Jeff I enjoyed the few minutes we talked. Ian (Drevin) man we really didn't talk much at all. I remember when you arrived I came up to you and introduced myself&#8230;I don't think either of us knew who the other was. It didn't stop you from hooking me up with a Bolivar&#8230;I don't remember what kind or anything I know it's not a pc&#8230;. Thanks Ian, next we'll chat more. Julian (mmblz) Really cool Gorilla with a nice BMW m3 brought a Partega for everyone..I think 90's but it is so hard to remember. Though I got this one early in the day on Friday it stowed away and mad it's way home with me..Thanks Julian you were cool to talk to. Eric (Ermo)&#8230;I could go on and on about this Gorilla and his g/f&#8230;great great people&#8230;Eric gifted me a Hoyo de montery (I forget year)..Thanks Eric..were getting together soon to hang out I hope.

The food was great..Lake Erie perch one night, and the other was a secret recipe for a steak marinade from Sam's (Simplified) mother. Both were really tasty, Something about that steak&#8230;..God it was delicious. Sam is another Gorilla that I must was really nice, always willing to exchange words in passing or just chat a little. Sam was very chill&#8230;relaxed&#8230;really cool guy. Thanks for cooking the steak Sam it was great!

I had so many great conversations. One with Sean (Seangar) and his wonderful wife Annie. This was a really cool couple, I sat with them and chatted for a while on Saturday. Mrs. Klugs was really really nice. She sat down at her kitchen table on Saturday and chatted it up with me and liz&#8230;We both enjoyed it along with many other conversations with her and others. Rob (GermanTownRob)&#8230;This dude is crazy &#8230;j/k&#8230;.I really enjoyed his company though, not really being kept up till 6am on Friday&#8230;lol&#8230;.it wasn't that bad&#8230;.But really this is really nice Gorilla who offered his travel humidor as communal, telling everyone to grab a cigar if they wanted&#8230;I passed on this offer, because I was loaded with cigars already and wanted others to get some sticks&#8230;Thanks Rob for being crazy, It would not have been the without you ("SHROOM&#8230;had to get that in there"). I know I'm leaving huge chunks out&#8230;.Sorry if I missed you, I know I'll remember you in like 5 minutes&#8230;Ahh well was a great time! Dave (Bigwaved) thanks for telling me I should go&#8230;Here's some pics&#8230;I'll have to post a few threads I think&#8230;But hey everyone knows I'm a pic whore anyway!!
Me and Liz

Toddzilla








Bunch of gorillas








Bunch of gorillas


----------



## JPH

More pics

Dont ask cause I dont know!!!








Rob has a thing for animals I guess








cornhole








more cornhole








The man cooking perch.


----------



## JPH

A lot of other people will post more pics so this is my lest entry..

The Toys









Shack Herf 2006 shirt provided by Dave (my G/F got one also!!!)









A nice shirt.

I hope everyone at the herf enjoyed it as much as we did, and I hope the poeple that couldn't join us will enjoy the pics.


----------



## Bigwaved

You are the man, Jeremy. Thanks for the rundown with the pictures! I think Murph needs to get in the gym!! :r He is coming to my house when my little girl brings her first boy home...


----------



## NCRadioMan

Great pics Jeremy, you big wuss!   


:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon

Awesome post, Jeremy. You got indoctrinated into a CS herf in a big way. Now you know why everyone gets so fired up for these things (Shack Herf, SoCal, LOLH). Thanks for the detailed post and the pics. Next time, name the "bunch of gorillas" in the pics. I know some of them, but not all and there are others who may not recognize anyone. It's always good to put a name with a face.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Looked like you guys had a lot of fun. If it wasn't for the moped driving chicken, I'd have wished to be there.


----------



## RPB67

Oh wow Jeremy !!!

Thanks for the pics. I have never met the people you gotto hang with but have spoken to them alot. They are definately all class A !!!

That looks like a blast. I may just have to go next year. Looks like Dave out did himself again.

Keep the pics and stories coming !


----------



## JPH

pnoon said:


> Awesome post, Jeremy. You got indoctrinated into a CS herf in a big way. Now you know why everyone gets so fired up for these things (Shack Herf, SoCal, LOLH). Thanks for the detailed post and the pics. Next time, name the "bunch of gorillas" in the pics. I know some of them, but not all and there are others who may not recognize anyone. It's always good to put a name with a face.


*Good Idea. Here are some names.*








DonJefe, Annie, Rockstar, DaKlugs, ResIpsa, Puffdaddy, Ermo


----------



## opus

Thanks for the great pics Jeremy. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Ermo

joed said:


> I still need to see a picture of the exotic dancer that was there!! Rock Star, are you listening!


Sorry Joed, you had to be there!!:r


----------



## floydp

Ermo said:


> Sorry Joed, you had to be there!!:r


Damn I was scrolling down now you tell us theres no pics of her. Bastages the lot of yens.

:r Great pics Jeremy, gonna be there next year by cracky!!


----------



## joed

Ermo said:


> Sorry Joed, you had to be there!!:r


I know I needed to be there - you have no idea how disappointed that I wasn't. But, Rock Star let me talk to her on the phone and PROMISED he had pictures - My fear - the picture will be in the photoshop thread!


----------



## SmokusMaximus

I'm sorry I was not able to swing by and say hello to you all. Life kind of got in the way. As always, I see that Dave, the fine BOTL that he is, was a gracious host. 

Again, I apologize for not being a good LLG and stopping by to say Hello.

I hope all had a wonderful time and I hope you enjoyed the Northcoast weather.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Damn Tom ,with arms like that you sure you don't have the same trainer as Barry Bonds?  


And Dave where is your hairnet and plastic gloves, and why are you smoking while cooking the perch? Yiou know that's a health code violation 

In all seriousness it looks like you folks had a blast.

CBF:w


----------



## ToddziLLa

That was fun.


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> That was fun.


Yup.

Just got done cleaning up. Tent guys took the kegs so heading home tonight.

Hope everyone enjoyed themselves and thanks for coming.


----------



## 68TriShield

Man o man, that sounded like tons of fun ya'll. Jeremy,thanks for the pics bro,how could you toss yer cookies? Did'nt your momma tell you about too much candy:r glad you gorillas enjoyed it!


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> Man o man, that sounded like tons of fun ya'll. Jeremy,thanks for the pics bro,how could you toss yer cookies? Did'nt your momma tell you about too much candy:r glad you gorillas enjoyed it!


Would you pass up a 1984 Monticristo no. 1 ?....Me either.


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed themselves and thanks for coming.


*Thank you Dave!!!*
for inviting a bunch of people into your home and being such a gracious host. I think I can speak for everyone in saying that we all had a phenomenal time at Shack Herf II.!


----------



## rumballs

Thanks Dave for for everything all weekend - I think it's safe to say that you provided everything we could possibly need or want. Thanks to Sam for making everything run smoothly, and to your family for putting up with a bunch of stinky men invading the shack.

I've got various picture but will just post one for now - for me what was the most relaxing moment of the whole weekend - sitting out on the lake and smoking some good ones while the sun was going down.


----------



## Sandman

Apparently I missed out big time. I only live about 6 hrs from the Shack. Only problem is I must have been living under a rock the past few months because I just found out about this last week. Teaches me a good lesson. Hopefully next year I will make it and come prepared. 

Glad you all had such a great time, but how could you not with such a gracious host and such great people. 

Bravo Dave!


----------



## Ermo

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Apparently I missed out big time. I only live about 6 hrs from the Shack. Only problem is I must have been living under a rock the past few months because I just found out about this last week. Teaches me a good lesson. Hopefully next year I will make it and come prepared.
> 
> Glad you all had such a great time, but how could you not with such a gracious host and such great people.
> 
> Bravo Dave!


Too bad; you could have came through Detroit and drove with myself and jessica.


----------



## Sean9689

Well, just got back in a couple of hours ago from a wonderful weekend of cigars, drinks, and good friends (some old, some new). I have a good number of pics that I'll be posting up shortly so stay tuned.


----------



## backwoods

MAN!!! that looks like you guys had a blast!! Maybe next year I will be able to go


----------



## rumballs

The muscle shirt crew: Tom, Jeff, and Vic


----------



## Bruce

what a shitty time...............
























hehehehehe
Thank you Dave, Jane, Kaitlin, Halle, and Sam the Man (Simplified).
I've been to many herfs, big and small but this one was special. First of all, after attending herfs for the past ten years, this was the first time my wife came with me, and she had a great time! I thank all the members that brought their wives/girlfriends......this added a different flair to the herf and made my wife feel most welcome.

Another reason why this herf was so pleasant and relaxing was the members that attended........all gentleman with some being a bit more "entertaining" than others! 

The setting was awesome, and the hosts most gracious.....truly a relaxing, pleasant time. Finally meeting some of the members here at CS was special......great bunch of ladies and gentlemen.

Oh, and the cigars were ok.....................


----------



## Mbraud4

I wish you guys would quit photoshopping Icehog3's arms. They are WAY too big for his body. I know thats not really him, I've met him in real life. He looks like Don Knotts...I know, trust me!


----------



## Jeff

Bruce said:


> Oh, and the cigars were ok.....................


Right... Just like that Monte Dunhill you gifted me was only ok? :r

That was a truly fabulous smoke. Thank you Bruce! It was really a pleasure to meet you and your wife.


----------



## Ermo

I agree, bringing the wives/girlfriends was really cool. My girlfriend had a blast!!


----------



## Bruce

PS:
Thanks to the "coffee and breakfast" boys.........life savers if you ask me! LOL


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> I agree, bringing the wives/girlfriends was really cool. My girlfriend had a blast!!


:tpd: (what a post whore this response is lol)..It's true though!


----------



## SeanGAR

We just rolled into home ... a bit quicker drive down than up, but I guess thats because its down the map not up, right?

Thanks so much Dave & Jane for being such wonderful hosts and Sam for being the point man and cooking those steaks. I am hoping for a recipe one day! Everybody else, we had just a blast herfing with y'all .. thanks and until we meet again. 

Sean & Annie (we suck at cornhole)


----------



## Da Klugs

Ah cornhole!

You are all my cornhole biatches. (Thanks to Sam)

Props to my partner and friend. Carried a lot of water for old, drunk tired fart me.


----------



## Bruce

SeanGAR said:


> We just rolled into home ... a bit quicker drive down than up, but I guess thats because its down the map not up, right?
> 
> Thanks so much Dave & Jane for being such wonderful hosts and Sam for being the point man and cooking those steaks. I am hoping for a recipe one day! Everybody else, we had just a blast herfing with y'all .. thanks and until we meet again.
> 
> Sean & Annie (we suck at cornhole)


at least you didn't get your a$$ plummeld! LOL


----------



## Ermo

SeanGAR said:


> Sean & Annie (we suck at cornhole)


Yeah right, you smoked my team!! We want a rematch!!


----------



## Simplified

Ermo said:


> Yeah right, you smoked my team!! We want a rematch!!


I think if you played again the over under on the time it would take is two hours!


----------



## Ermo

Simplified said:


> I think if you played again the over under on the time it would take is two hours!


:r Oh man even I thought it was funny how bad my team was and how long the games took!!

I'd take the Over!!


----------



## RedBaron

Made it home. Must sleep will joke tomorrow. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## rumballs

RedBaron said:


> Made it home. Must sleep will joke tomorrow. zzzzzzzzz


goodnight, chicken 

btw, shack herfers, here's the website that someone was mentioning when they saw the chicken costume...

http://www.subservientchicken.com/


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> goodnight, chicken
> 
> btw, shack herfers, here's the website that someone was mentioning when they saw the chicken costume...
> 
> http://www.subservientchicken.com/


Thats creepy....lol.....and we thought Redbaron had to sleep..he just had to tend to his site.


----------



## Ermo

RedBaron said:


> Made it home. Must sleep will joke tomorrow. zzzzzzzzz


Can't stay up, huh,.......what are you chicken?!? :r


----------



## Bruce

whats scary is the fact that he wasn't drinking!
LOL!


----------



## Ermo

JPH said:


> Thats creepy....lol.....and we thought Redbaron had to sleep..he just had to tend to his site.


Took me a few to get it but :r


----------



## Sean9689

*On an "Island Your" courtesy of Da Klugs!*

*Toddzilla trying out my camera phone.*

*L to R: Rock Star, Bonggoy, Jessica, Ermo, and Toddzilla.*

*L to R: Liz, Ivan Drago (aka Icehog3), Klugs, Vic, Jeff, Rob.*

*Cornhole!!!!!!!!!!!! Uh, yeah...that doesn't sound so good.*


----------



## Sean9689

*The Shack Cornhole Master: Da Klugs (and Rock Star..hehe).*

*Toddzilla (playing Team Shack) and simplified.*

*Bonggoy using all his strength to make us fries (Tom later bench pressed Ronnie using one arm...hehe!).*

*It doesn't get better then this...*

*Don Jefe, Da Klugs, Puff Daddy.*


----------



## Ermo

Nice pics sean!!


----------



## Sean9689

*Germantownrob just getting started!*

*Niiiiiice view!*

*Some of the group...*

*More of the group...*


----------



## germantown rob

WOW! Thank you Dave for hosting such a great herf. I just got home, didn't think I was going to make it to my house but got Jeff and Ronnie home safe, or should I say Ronnie got us home safe. I need to sleep so I will post tomarrow with more.


----------



## Sean9689

*Dave & Mocha (Katelyn's doggie).*

*More of the group.*

*Rob & Pepe (his new buddy)!*

*Tha ChickenAKA Redbaron!*


----------



## Sean9689

*No caption needed...LMAO!*


----------



## Sean9689

Bruce said:


> whats scary is the fact that he wasn't drinking!
> LOL!


Rob drank enough for those who didn't drink all weekend!


----------



## Da Klugs

Oh come on someone has to have a "better" pic of Jessica.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Big Hog, Little Hog
http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img14491ft3.jpg

Dave and his legendary iPod
http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1434stm4.jpg

A couple of the ladies of SHII
http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1467sfl5.jpg

How'd that get there Rob?
http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img14941hi1.jpg

Shack Herf II Group Photo
http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img15131pk4.jpg

More tomorrow!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Oh come on someone has to have a "better" pic of Jessica.


This happened to be on my camera. Isn't Fred sexy? :r

http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1515sep5.jpg


----------



## Da Klugs

After 2 nights of "loft buddy" sleeping Freddy catches Tom "red handed" choking the chicken. His loft mates were horrified. 

Bruce in the background thinking.. hey that might be one of those rare discontinued Flor De Fowl's!


----------



## mr.c

Thanks again Dave for everything! much to generous. Need too sleep, work is going to suck tomorrow.


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> This happened to be on my camera. Isn't Fred sexy? :r
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1515sep5.jpg


:r :r  Fred is [fat bastard]*DEAD SEXAY*[/fat bastard]!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Tom gets caught "red handed" choking the chicken. His loft mates were horrified.


Bruce looks freakin' horrified in the background...LMAO! He's thinking, "This guy lives pretty damn close to me...I better move!"


----------



## Simplified

Random thoughts from the Shack Herf II

IceHog3(Tom) has arms as big as my legs, and a hart as big as a basketball

I will gladly smoke the butt of any cigar that Sean9689(Sean), DaKlugs(Dave) or Bruce(Bruce) has cast away… 

"No matter how hard you hit the gas on a golf cart you can't move a tree."

When Bruce talks, people take notes.

GermantownRob(Rob) has the unique ability to drink twice his body weight in alcohol two consecutive days. I hope he has the brain cells left to make it next year.

JEFF(Jeff) with all of the years of schooling has got game when it comes to blueberry pancakes. I know "lots of people go to school for 8 years, most are called Doctors…"
See you at homecoming.

ERMO(Eric) can invite Jessica to any party I am having, come on you all were thinking it!

A normal person does not eat a pound of steak like me?

The over/under on the number of words from Bonggoy(Ron) on the way home with GermantownRob(Rob) and Jeff(Jeff) was 6, the under won.  I look forward to meeting you again Ron next time I am in Philly; I now consider my number of friend in Philly to have doubled…

SeanGar(Sean) could not hit the broad side of a barn let alone a core hole board! Annie you are a saint!

DONJefe(Jeff) Thanks for sandbagging during our game of corn hole it was the spark Dave and I needed to make it a sweep. 

JPH(Jeremy) can make a fire and takes great notes. He needs to marry Liz before she finds a man that can handle his smokes, give her my number 867-5309… Dave and I get together frequently on Tuesday nights for Boston Legal, on occasion we have an empty seat in the smoke room, I hope you will come join us. No more 60 RG sticks…

GermantownRob (Rob) and SeanGar (Sean) figured out how to solve the world’s problems on Friday night but did not take any notes… Next time we will assign JPH(Jeremy) as the stenographer.

Puffy Daddy(Jeff) and Dervin(Ian) are great people who are moving so fast down the slope it is not even funny. Keep on trucking and nice ring gage calculations…


If Bruce(Bruce) every looks you in the eye with a stick in hand smile thank him over and over and enjoy the stick until it burns your fingers! Bruce, I can't thank you enough, the gifts were totally unnecessary but appreciated, look forward to seeing you again soon in the Chicago land area. Sandy is a classic!

Rockstar(Freddy) Can boil cans like no one I know! You really are a special person and I look forward to seeing you again and again and again

Toddzilla(Todd) – If you were not an Ohio State fan I would say you had it all. Keep on doing what you’re doing.

MMBLZ(Julian) Thanks for the stick and the company, look forward to next time.

DaFu(Dave) Brother from another mother thanks for the eats I need that recipe for the breakfast casserole. Keep your head down at work and your hose erect. 

Mr. and Mrs. C are just like in Happy Days, great people!

I never saw a chicken ride a scooter. What the pluck were you thinking? Redbaron(Chris) Chicken on a jet ski next year?

“I never met an attorney I liked,” I stand corrected now that I met ResIpsa(Vic). Anytime you need a ride from the airport I am your man and it is POP not SODA… Thanks again… P.S. I think you should change you ID to Stitch!

I wish my wife was at the Shack, I would seam so much more normal to her!

How bout them Shirts!!! Ermo, Dave will get you yours…

“Kids never give your real name or talk about any personal information to people on the internet” new addition “unless you are on CS” I would have never thought I could meet so many great people in such a short period of time. Thank you all for your generosity, company and friendship!

Sam(Simplified)

One more thought on a serious note, who’s that guy whose place that was?

Dave, once again you amaze me! 

P.S. Sorry if I forgot anyone, long weekend with a bunch of drunks...:w


----------



## Simplified

Sean9689 said:


> Bruce looks freakin' horrified in the background...LMAO! He's thinking, "This guy lives pretty damn close to me...I better move!"


:r Nice


----------



## ToddziLLa

Looking at all these pics makes me miss you all already. 

Even Rob. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Short video of Fred and I taking out the trash at the pre-herf herf on Thursday.






May be NSFW due to language (Freddy singing a song, lol).


----------



## icehog3

Un-freakin-believable!!

Let me say thank you....thank you...thank you!!

To Dave, Jane, Kaitlin and Hallie...for opening up your home and hearts to us, for making a weekend that we will never forget. You are truly all the best. And Dave, some great memories, and some cigars that dreams are made of as a bonus.

To Sam, the hardest working man in Ohio, for being the best co-pilot ever, for going out of his way every minute to make sure we were happy, and for introducing me to the Orange Swirl.

To my loft mates, Freddy and Todd, two of the most upbeat, coolest dudes I'v ever had the pleasure to bunk and herf with.

To Jefe, my bud, for making me laugh, sharing my thoughts (you know what I mean, Mr Aneurysm), for setting me up with Fonseca and an awesome lighter.

To Ian and Jeff PD, for hanging out, being great friends, and sharing the love that CS is all about....and to Rae for putting up with us all with a smile. 

To Jeff, one of the original Shack Herfers, for your friendship and your wonderful blueberry pancakes...I actually got some syrup this year!

To Bruce for your humor, your insight, your generousity with smokes most of us have only seen in pictures...it was a pleasure to have you and Sandy there. I look forward to the "R" month.

To Sean and Annie, for the energy you brought, the couple that have made all the BIG herfs I have attended so much brighter with your humor and warmth. 

To DAFU Dave, another veteran, for wonderful breakfasts, wonderful company, and coming alone.  

To Vic, one of my newest friends who has helped me in some rough times, for being everything I thought you'd be and more...just a great guy and a great cornholer! 

To Eric and Jeremy, for bringing new CS blood to the Herf, and reminding us what it's like to be enthusiastic and positive...enjoyed meeting you both greatly. It was great to meet Liz and Jessica too.

To Julian, my Chicago Compadre, for bringing a bit of the Windy City to Ohio, and filling my lungs with some great smoke. We live too close not to herf more often my Brother.

To Sean (867-5609), for your warmth and openess, for spending time getting to know me, and starting my afternoon with a sweet Cohiba. I look forward to seeing you in St Louis and Springfield this year. 

To Ronnie, for your contagious smile, your positive spirit and your sincere generousity. The RyJ EL was a wonderful cigar, and even more so because you gave it to me.

To Joe and the "mr c crew", for making the trip from Illinois and making the Shack a brighter place even on a cloudy day, and Joe for hanging so tough with a few of us on the ultimate P-P-P until the weeeee hours. Can't wait for a hockey herf with y'all. 

To Chris, for making me laugh hard enough to cry with the chicken routine, and just fitting in so easily with the Shack Crew.

To Rob, for providing endless energy, having a generous spirit getting ice cream and drinks for all, and for sleeping in the tent so my brain could rest a couple hours each night.  

I will tell a few of my best memories in my next post, I wanted this one to be all about the wonderful people who made this all possible. Y'all are the Salt of the Earth, and I'm proud to call each and every one of you "friend".


----------



## Da Klugs

Tom celebrates his 9000th post with his longest post ever. Nice my friend. I had a great time hope everyone felt the long travel was worthwhile. A great group of folks and a very enjoyable weekend..


----------



## icehog3

I loved Sam's "Random Thoughts" post, so I thought I would add a few of my own.

Dave sponsoring a Puff-Puff-Pass with 4 of the most incredible smokes I've ever experienced....Just awesome Dave, and thanks to Joe, Jeff, Ian, Freddy, Bruce, Sam and Rob for making it a great experience. 

Todd putting my snoring, officially diagnosed as "heroic", to shame. I'll still share a loft with ya anytime, my Brother.

Freddy coming over with each vintage cigar he was gifted and saying "Hog, you gotta try this". 

Dave and Sam working like dogs with the Friday perch fry, shooing me away so I wouldn't eat all of the fish up, then asking me to step up when everyone was full....I ate 25 fillets. :dr Best freshwater fish I ever ate.

Listening to Rob school SeanGar on Chemistry among other topics...never knew how much you didn't know, did ya Sean?  

Golf cart vs tree death matches.

A chicken riding a scooter, with the neighborhood kids following like he was the Pied Piper.

The silence in Sam's Jeep after everyone grabbed some Peach Sundaes and Orange Swirls from the Dairy Dock.

Looking at Jefe and knowing he was reading my mind almost every second. 

Jane telling me that she thought I was "trouble" when she first saw me at the 1st SH. Maybe it was the Snoop Dog/Ice Cube/ Dr Dre T-shirt with the marijuana leaf.

Dave DAFU, Jeff and Vic making the mornings start out right with their b-fast and fresh roast.

Sitting on chairs in the grass with some of the finest people I've ever known, sharing smokes, as the sun set, and thinking there was absolutely no place on Earth I'd rather be at that moment.

"Is this Heaven?"

"No....it's Ohio".

There are a hundred more I want to post, but I'm wiped...more to follow, as I'm sure will be the case from the rest of the Shack Herfers as well.

G'Night Dave.


----------



## dahigman

I just got home a few minutes ago and the sumations have been dead on. I can't go into great detail on my thoughts right now, but I will post tomorrow for sure. 
BTW Dave, you CURSED my "Polish" PDA! It got fragged when we were about a half an hour from home and its entire memory (including all the lists of cigars that me and Ian smoked/were gifted ) was lost! I am trying to get it back to close to the way it was, but now I'm going to have to try and remember what I had and who I got it from  
It is bad when you depend too much on electronics, I know...... 

WOW, what a weekend!


----------



## drevim

Made it home, need to do some unpacking and if I'm still awake, will post some pics.......


Thank you Dave, Jane, Kaitlin, Hallie, and last but no where near least Sam (the Man), you hospitality was unbelievable. To have 3 days of GREAT food, drinks, friends, and (more than a few) great cigars, was simply incredible. Dave and Jane, thank you for opening your home (such a "modest shack" ) to us. Hallie and Kait, thank you for making sure Rae got a shirt, and for being wonderful hostesses (Dave and Jane, you have done well). Sam, what can be said, you are a machine. A nonstop workin'/herfin'/island tourin' machine. Allow me to once again, as many others have, tell you how incredible those steaks were.

Most of all, thank each of you for making Rae feel so welcome. She had a wonderful time talking with Jane, Sandy, Annie, and the girls, plus a few of the goofy gorillas that were running around  .

It was great to get to meet so many new guys, and get reaquainted with others I'd met before. 

Pics to follow....and a few more thoughts and thank yous.


----------



## backwoods

Da Klugs said:


> Freddy catches Tom "red handed" choking the chicken. His loft mates were horrified.


Someone owes me a new monitor!!!:r



JPH said:


> Dont ask cause I dont know!!!


:r



ToddziLLa said:


> Shack Herf II Group Photo
> !


Looks like a great group of BOTLs to me!!! Awesome!


----------



## bonggoy

Hi ... 















need to catch up on work ... will post later ...


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> Hi ...
> 
> need to catch up on work ... will post later ...


Hey bud, thanks for looking out for me this weekend and for driving Jeff and I most the way home!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sober yet Rob?


----------



## germantown rob

Again WOW, what a weekend!

Dave I will never be able to thank you enough for all that you did (and do). Your wonderful wife, Jane and daughters, Kailin and Halle even put up with me. You are blessed to have such a great family. I thank you for the cigars you gave me and for coming up to me and giving me puffs off of some of the incredible cigars you where smoking. Sorry for my uncontrollable laughter when you showed Chris how not to drive the golf cart :r .

Sam thanks for the tours of the island and conversations. You really are a great man the way you took care of all of us and allowed Dave to take it easy, you are one hard working man!

Bruce I will have to bring a tape recorder next time I am around you, man you know your stuff.

Jeff glad to have picked you up on the way for the extra company, you make a mean blueberry pancake as well. 

Ronnie, thank you for being the awesome friend you are. With out you there I might have gotten drunker than I did, plus would put some great gifts away for me so I could appreciate them at a sober time.

Tom sorry I was so blunt when I first arrived about that thing you say you don't do . I do believe you! I still think Chris, ronnie and myself could of taken your left arm in a arm wrestling contest. You are the nicest monster I have ever meet.

Chris what can I say! You made me laugh endlessly even when you didn't have the chicken suit on. The late night tours of the island were great and so were the text messages. See you soon.

SeanGar, what can I say, nothing because I can't remember anything other than I enjoyed every moment talking to you. Annie thank you for letting me borrow him till 6am and sorry about the noises he made when he came to bed. I really love the two of you and am honored to have met you both.

Eric and Jessica are troopers for listening to me ramble on and pretending to be interested. It was great to have met you both and Pepe as well. I will dog watch any time you want to play corn hole. If I make it to Detroit I will let you know.

Jeremey you light weight! Liz I can't believe you slept through SeanGar's and my late night conversation, Jeremey sorry, I am sure it didn't help you after puking 5 times. I am glad to have had my tent next to yours.

Todd, Freddy, and the rest of you that I think I scarred a bit Thank you for a wonderful time and cigars that you shared with me. I am sure some more memories will return and I can thank you all better. :al 

I would also like to thank the Gatorade co. for keeping me hydrated with out them I don't think I could have drank for 36 or so hours.

Also to a special 70 Boli that I feel in love with, what a great puff puff pass, you were all wonderful to leave me alone with that Boli...... 

Rob


----------



## germantown rob

ToddziLLa said:


> Sober yet Rob?


Feeling good.


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> Sober yet Rob?


I think you'd need a time machine to travel back to his age 8 state to find a sober Rob. 

Friendly past the worm he is though. Ron needs to get padded shoulder pads for his "escort services".


----------



## DonJefe

Wow! Another Shack Herf in the books. Dave, thank you and your wonderful family a thousand times for a memorable weekend. It was so great to see good friends and make a few new ones. I would have made the trip if it was twice as long, wait it was twice as long this year!!! The only regret I have is that my camera never left my bag the entire weekend!

Sam, you are the man! Thanks for all you did, the steak was out of this world!


----------



## DonJefe

Almost forgot, thanks to Vic for the outstanding coffee! The Harrar was one of the best cups of coffee I've ever had!!


----------



## JPH

DonJefe said:


> Almost forgot, thanks to Vic for the outstanding coffee! The Harrar was one of the best cups of coffee I've ever had!!


----------



## DonJefe

Thanks to Jeff & Dafu for the wonderful breakfasts, couldn't have smoked 24 cigars in two days without them!!

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful cigars.

Bruce, it was great to finally meet and speak with you and your wonderful wife. We won't run out of club soda before you get a mango mojito next time!!


----------



## Puffy69

I made it home and now im pissed..Can I come back Dave cuz this place sucks now?:r 
Man, like what everyone else said and What a piece of property, Just beautiful. Couldnt ask for a better place to Herf.

I met some of the best people on earth. 

We ate, drank and smoked the best and had lots of fun playing. 

Dave, you went all out and sparing no expence.. I dont know how to thank you enough for the great time and gifts. You have a great family. Jane is the bomb.
Your right hand man Sam is the best friend a man can have..He's the real deal..Thanks for all you do Sam...

I just want to say thanks to all for your company and cigars. You guys are the best and cant wait to do it again.
I learned alot this weekend specially from Bruce. Thanks for your generosity and knowledge.
Thanks to Sean for the ride to the Airport and the hand job..J/K...Dude your the man. One of the most generous guys ive ever met and very knowledgable.
Todd and Tom get gagballs next year..:r ..It was so awesome herfin with you guys and Chris again.
Jeff (Puff D) I made it back with the lighter..Thanks a bunch..

I could go on and on but man im beat from this weekend..lol..It was nice meeting all of you and thanks again for all that you guys did at the Herf and for great memories..

I had great experiences this weekend.


----------



## croatan

Bastards, all of ya'


----------



## Jeff

Jeff, thanks for being my cornhole partner and introducing me to the wonder that is a mojito!

Vic, that home roast was just absolutely divine.

Dave (DAFU), loved the breakfast casserole and the Anejo.

Sam, going to try and recreate your flank steak sensation this weekend, and thanks again for the orange twist Dairy Dock ice cream.

Dave (Klugs), tough to come down off the mountain after that 70s Partagas 8-9-8.  Loved the perch!

Rob, can't thank you enough for adding extra time to your journey to come pick my fat ass up! Looking forward to visiting Philly soon.

Ron, thanks for the cigar and driving Rob and I home yesterday. I'm ready for some asian cuisine next time I'm in Philly.

Sean & Ani, great to see you guys again. Sorry about that cornhole game. 

Tom, I can rest easier now that I now they are all natural.  Thanks for being such a great guy!

Todd, thanks for all the work you did with the cornhole tournament. Shame the weather turned sour for a spell.

Fred, great to meet you. Now that I know you're such a cool dude to herf with, we'll have to get together sometime soon.


----------



## ResIpsa

Had to rest up before logging on,  

What can I say that hasn't already been said? What a great weekend, with a great bunch of people and new friends. 

Dave, thank you (and Jane for putting up with us) for opening your home (and humidor:r ) to me and the rest of us. Unbelievablly generous, and something that made for great memories.

Sam, thanks for the ride to and from the airport, the smokes, the steaks, the cooking, and all you did alll weekend. You are a one man party crew!

Bruce, what can I say? your generosity with your cigar knowledge and cigars precedes you and is well deserved. Thanks for the cigars, and Thanks for sharing knowledge with someone very low on the knowledge ladder

Bruce, Jeremy, Tom, Todd, Fred, Sean and Annie, Sean (Sean9689) Eric, Ian and Rae, Jeff (puffdaddy), Jeff (Jeff), Julian (mmblz, which by the way Julian DOESN't mumble who woulda thunk it.?), Jeff (donJefe) , Jessica, Liz, Sandy, Ronnie, Germantown Rob, Dafu,,,,hope I didn't miss anyone. You all made for a great weekend. If I wrote everything I wanted to say and how I felt this post would go on forever, will post more specifics later. 

For those who missed the Shack I wish I had kept a list of all the cigars I smoked and those that were gifted to me. Just a SMALL sampling of how the days began and nights ended for me.. The full list would probably make your brain explode, so they will not be posted in this thread, : and the list of others is even more unbelievable!

Friday Morning began with: 

1926 Padron #1 (maduro) gifted to me by Sam when he picked me up at the airport. 

Friday night:

umm....crashed a little early


Saturday morning began with:

1970's Monte Dunhill gifted to me by Bruce for breakfast


Saturday night ended with:

1980's Partagas 898 gifted by Dave, one of I can't remember how many sticks he handed me.

Sunday morning began with:

1990 ERDM demi-tasse, once again from Dave 

and Sunday ended with:

SCDH Muralla gifted to me by Tom and smoked on the way to the airport. what a great guy Icehog is everyone, if you get a chance to hang with you, take it!

In between Bruce (again), Dave, Freddy, Julian, Ronnie, Rob, etc etc, etc, all added to my herfing pleasure thanks to you all!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Trees always win versus golf carts.

Chicken. Scooter.

Orange swirl = tiny orgasm.

Vic - Coffee. Dave - Casserole. Jeff - Pancakes. Heaven. Thank you all.

Marshmallow - Rob. Alcohol - Rob. Drug discussion - Rob. Talk alot - Rob. One crazy and cool dude for sure.

Sam - thanks for being the workhorse at the Shack. You deserve a raise! Thanks for the cigars, steak, and enlightening conversation as well.

Jefe - thank you for the company and mean mojitos my brother!

Tom - biceps the size of basketballs and a heart even larger. My bro for life. Thanks for everything.

Ronnie - I almost had to check your ID for alcohol! Thanks for the company and cigars my friend.

Sean and Annie - two first-class people. What fun to be around. Thanks for the Venezuelan puro!

Fred - nice meeting with you again. Thanks for the Yuengling surprise - it meant a lot. And thanks for putting up with my snoring. 

Sean9865654987654654982 Bling Boy - Awesome meeting you. Almost stole your Halliburton and cell phone, but refrained. Thank you for the awesome cigars you gave me and the ethereal cigars you let me taste.

Chris - one of the coolest guys ever. I will always remember your cell phone vulgarities and the scooter ride with you!

mr.c - thanks for the cigar and your company my friend

Jeff Puff Dizzle - you are one cool guy, really enjoyed your company. That story about the guy who got the snips and took care of business that weekend was hilarious!

Dave's golf cart guy Joe - thanks for the beer Thursday night ya old bastard. :r

Ian - one helluva guy. Thanks for everything and I really enjoyed speaking to your wife on Friday night.

Julian - Thanks for the stogie and great times herfing.

Eric - Thanks for bringing Jessica. :r You were great to hang out with too. For some reason, I think you would be better at cornhole on another team. 

Jeremy - We'll have to hang out more often. Your woman is just as cool to hang out with as you are. I'll have to show you around town.

Bruce - Ah Bruce. My sincerest gratitude for your knowledge, amazing wines, and cigars. It was nice to finally meet you and Sandy - I hope it's not the last.

Dave - Thanks just doesn't cover it. Jane is awesome as always and I really enjoyed the company of your daughters (and Mocha!!!). Thanks for the hospitality and all of the hard work, time, money, and planning that you put into it. The cigars were okay too.  I'll make it a point to make this more than just a yearly thing.

*Thanks to all for everything!* Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## ResIpsa

Jeff said:


> Right... Just like that Monte Dunhill you gifted me was only ok? :r
> 
> That was a truly fabulous smoke. Thank you Bruce! It was really a pleasure to meet you and your wife.


:tpd: mmm.....the Monte Dunhill Bruce gave Jeff and I for after breakfast Saturday morning.....:dr

Bruce meeting you and Sandy was truly a pleasure. I can't thank you enough for helping to make my first Herf an unforgettable experience.


----------



## drevim

Ok, a bit of sleep and a clearer head.....

Dave, as I said above, your generousity is second to none, Thanks to you and your family.

Since everyone is doing their thoughts, lets try to stick with that format:

About 5 minutes after arriving, I get handed a Parti Lusi from Todd, he'd remembered I'd wished for it a bit ago. Class act, Todd, to say I was speechless. This set the tone for the 3 days of amazing company.

Have more than one fryer set up for 20 lbs of Perch  

The knowledge of Dave, Bruce and Sean9689; I can only hope to know as much as you guys have forgotten.

Sam is the MAN!!! I've never seen anyone work so hard to make sure every other person was having a good time in my life. Simply amazing.

Don't EVER try to outdrink Rob, you will lose....or die trying. But you can slow him down talking about chemical formulas.

Ronnie and Jeff (Jeff), I can only imagine the stories you have to tell, having the extra time spent with Rob. Have your wives ask us, if they don't believe you  .

Looking over at Tom on Saturday night, both of us with 70s Parti 8-9-8s (along with everyone out there), and asking if it could get any better. Knowing the answer had to be "No".

The very late night Puff-Puff-Pass. Unbelievable selection of sticks Dave!!! The warriors that hung out late enough to participate: Klugs (obviously), Bruce, Jeff (PuffD), Tom, Sam, Rob (the 80's Boli hog :r ), Joe (Mr. C), and Freddy, and Sandy and Rae for sitting out there with us until near the end.

Jeff and Dave, the breakfasts were incredible. Thanks for all your work at the early hours.

Chris=chicken....."Get on the jet ski!!!"

Sitting out on the pier, with the last cigar of the herf (98 Fundadore), with the last few herfers. It couldn't have been a more perfect ending to a perfect weekend.

Enough rambling, I will get pics up tonight, look for them tomorrow morning.


----------



## rumballs

drevim said:


> The very late night Puff-Puff-Pass.


I knew I shouldn't have gone to sleep at 2 !


----------



## drevim

mmblz said:


> I knew I shouldn't have gone to sleep at 2 !


Thats what you get Julian (you sleepy bastages)  !!! Ask DonJefe how much he missed it by, about 15 minutes, I think. I believe we are all sworn to silents about what was getting passed....but don't worry, they were just some more of those old nasty things, hardly even tasted good :r


----------



## Da Klugs

The group pic with names..


----------



## Da Klugs

drevim said:


> Thats what you get Julian (you sleepy bastages)  !!! Ask DonJefe how much he missed it by, about 15 minutes, I think. I believe we are all sworn to silents about what was getting passed....but don't worry, they were just some more of those old nasty things, hardly even tasted good :r




60's H Upmann Corona Major
70's Boli Tubos # 1
70's Raphael Gonzales Vitola C
80's Dunhill Cabinetta


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> 60's H Upmann Corona Major
> 70's Boli Tubos # 1
> 70's Raphael Gonzales Vitola C
> 80's Dunhill Cabinetta


silly me, :s

Guess I'll have to be content with "only" smoking 3 cigars from the 70s on Saturday


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> 60's H Upmann Corona Major *Awesome cigar.*
> 70's Boli Tubos # 1 *Best Boli I've ever smoked.*
> 70's Raphael Gonzales Vitola C *Most unique cigar flavor I've had.*
> 80's Dunhill Cabinetta *Truly unbelievable!* :dr


4 of the best cigars I've ever had, without question...Thank you Dave.


----------



## rumballs

Sam grilling:


----------



## DonJefe

mmblz said:


> Sam grilling:


The Grill Master!!


----------



## icehog3

They put on "C'mon Eileen" within a few minutes of me lighting up my first cigar at the Shack....suprised they didn't bribe Sam to play it on the ride in from the airport. 

"Smuggler's Blues" was this year's "C'mon Eileen". :c 

They need to build a Dairy Dock in Chicago.

La Escepcion Longos and Dunhill Cabinettas are two of the finest cigars ever produced (Thanks Bruce and Dave).

Germantown Rob can carry more ice cream than any living human being.

I still swear Jefe can read my thoughts.

I feel like visits to Louisville, Virginia, Indiana, Rockford and St. Louis are in my near future. 

I couldn't imagine a couple dozen finer people to spend the weekend with.


----------



## dahigman

icehog3 said:


> 4 of the best cigars I've ever had, without question...Thank you Dave.


I agree except mine would be *THE* best cigars that I have ever smoked. I had missed out in Louisville, but I'm sure glad that I stayed around till the end Saturday (after 3:30AM!).
Every time I heard Dave's Havana cutter "click" behind me I got excited 'cause I knew things were about to get REAL GOOD :dr


----------



## Bruce

Let's list some more cigars that were fired up:

Dunhill Malecons
Partagas 150 Robustos
RyJ Clemenceaus
La Escepcion Cazadores Miramars
Dunhill Don Candido 508's
Cohiba 30th Anniversario Dalias
Dunhill Mojitos

Wines:
Silver Oak '01 Napa
Martinelli Jackass Vinyard '04 Zin
Pride '03 Cab Franc

just to name a few....my brain is still a little slow.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce said:


> Let's list some more cigars that were fired up:
> 
> Dunhill Malecons
> Partagas 150 Robustos
> RyJ Clemenceaus
> La Escepcion Cazadores Miramars
> Dunhill Don Candido 508's
> Cohiba 30th Anniversario Dalias
> Dunhill Mojitos
> 
> Wines:
> Silver Oak '01 Napa
> Martinelli Jackass Vinyard '04 Zin
> Pride '03 Cab Franc
> 
> just to name a few....my brain is still a little slow.


And he was handing them out like the old cigarette girls used to on the corner. C'mon try one of these. Well.... OK.  Bruce you are a special person. Thanks for making the herf so much more so for everyone there.


----------



## icehog3

Had a few puffs off the La Escepcion Miramars, and had my own La Escepcion Longo....just an outstanding line of cigars, makes me wish I had a time machine Bruce.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Had a few puffs off the La Escepcion Miramars, and had my own La Escepcion Longo....just an outstanding line of cigars, *makes me wish I had a time machine Bruce*.


Makes me wish I had a bank Tom!!

The Cazadores Miramar was outstanding. Thanks for letting me try it out Dave!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Makes me wish I had a bank Tom!!
> 
> The Cazadores Miramar was outstanding. Thanks for letting me try it out Dave!!


Yup...about 50 times my current disposable income would be nice....'cause now I know what I'm missing! ! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Makes me wish I had a bank Tom!!
> 
> The Cazadores Miramar was outstanding. Thanks for letting me try it out Dave!!


Funny, I liked the Partagas better. MRN ain't a diety just one mans opinion spread through publication of a great book.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Funny, I liked the Partagas better. MRN ain't a diety just one mans opinion spread through publication of a great book.


The Party 898 was phenomenal, as was that Cabinetta in the P-P-P. And the Cazadore...oh my God, there were so many good ones my head was spinning...Rafael G, Monte Dunhill, a couple Davidoffs ...too many to remember, I just felt priviliged to puff on a few. :dr


----------



## mr.c

anybody get a pic of the steaks sam was grilling? They were each a size of a platter! no joke.

Think the best cigar I had was the cremosa Dave gifted me after I called him(twice) at 8 in the morning. hmmm, he did go to bed at 3:30 am. Old guys are cranky without their naps.  In all seriousness, The 70's 898 was great, but the Davi 5000 was tops. Thank you, thank you, thank you, you are too much dave.

Cedar Point was a lot of fun, think the ride home was the best! our sides were splitting from laughter!

Keep tasers away from Kate :r

Freddy your dessert was the F-ING BOMB BABY!!!!!!!!!!

Bruce and Tom, we need to hang more damnit! Hockey herf, and hopefully a charlie burger herfhint,hint bruce is comming ....


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> anybody get a pic of the steaks sam was grilling? They were each a size of a platter! no joke.
> 
> Think the best cigar I had was the cremosa Dave gifted me after I called him(twice) at 8 in the morning. hmmm, he did go to bed at 3:30 am. Old guys are cranky without their naps.  In all seriousness, The 70's 898 was great, but the Davi 5000 was tops. Thank you, thank you, thank you, you are too much dave.
> 
> Cedar Point was a lot of fun, think the ride home was the best! our sides were splitting from laughter!
> 
> Keep tasers away from Kate :r
> 
> Freddy your dessert was the F-ING BOMB BABY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bruce and Tom, we need to hang more damnit! Hockey herf, and hopefully a charlie burger herfhint,hint bruce is comming ....


Joe, Bruce tells me oysters are good in months ending in "R"...and in 11 days it's SeptembeR! You gotta come hang with us at this joint we know near Bruce's....the food is the chit! :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Joe, Bruce tells me oysters are good in months ending in "R"...and in 11 days it's SeptembeR! You gotta come hang with us at this joint we know near Bruce's....the food is the chit! :dr


Is this place in Chitown?


----------



## mr.c

Bigwaved said:


> Is this place in Chitown?


crystal lake I think.

I am there Tom!


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> crystal lake I think.
> 
> I am there Tom!


We'll but our three heads together (get yer mind outta the gutter, Jefe), and come up with a date after Labor Day weekend ....be great to see you guys!


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> We'll but our three heads together (get yer mind outta the gutter, Jefe), and come up with a date after Labor Day weekend ....be great to see you guys!


Next time I am in Chicago, you gotta make yourself available one of the nights.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Next time I am in Chicago, you gotta make yourself available one of the nights.


Like you hafta ask....you know I will.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Like you hafta ask....you know I will.


We are on. Jenny has been itching to see her brother soon. He lives closer to the city than you do.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> We are on. Jenny has benn itching to see her brother soon. He lives closer to the city than you do.


Just let me know when you have a firm date, and we will smoke some gars.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Just let me know when you have a firm date, and we will smoke some gars.


It is a deal.


----------



## Ermo

:c all the cigars in my humi suck! Damn the shack herf and smoking aged cubans. 

Credit Card Time :hn


----------



## ToddziLLa

The 70s Party 898 was my favorite smoke of the weekend, followed closely by the 80s Monte Especial, 85 Boli Corona, and 70s Saint Louis Rey Serie B. :dr


----------



## rumballs

here's my lame attempt at a chop.

as you can see it's no masterpiece...


----------



## dahigman

I finally got some down time to post my thoughts on the weekend.

The first thing that comes to mind is how much preparation and hard work that had to go into a herf of this size. Everything was on a BIG scale.
From the tent 
the fish (awesome)
steak (awesome as well) 
# of cigars smoked (18 for me)
Rob's ability to dring and remain conscious
Tom's arms
Todd's snoring (not experienced personally)
Dave's, Sean's, and Bruce's knowledge of vintage cigars (UNREAL!).
and everyone's GENEROSITY.
At every turn you were getting, giving, or trading sticks. I had a list of everything that I smoked, but I lost it in a PDA crash. I was given the chance to smoke the finest sticks that I have ever had in my life. I brought my "best stock" and the stuff that I was gifted blew it all away. I could go into what everybody gave me but I don't want to run on forever. 

I got to spend hours talking to some people (Ronnie, Sam, Jeff, Sean, and Annie to name a few) and not much time with others. I wish I could have spent hours with everyone. What a great bunch of people.

I had such a fantastic time. Tom said that if he didn't know he was in Ohio he would have thought he was in heaven. I'm in no hurry to go to heaven yet, so I'm glad I got to go to the second best thing.

Thanks again to Dave, Jane, Kaitlin, Hallie and Sam (he's a machine!). Hope to herf with all of you again soon.

BTW I'm glad ot hear that you got the lighter home safe Freddy.

Jeff


----------



## bonggoy

WOW!!!!

I would like to thank the following people for making last weekend one of the best weekend of my life.

Dave, Jane, Kaitlin and Hallie. To borrow from Tom (icehog3), thanks for opening up your home and hearts to us. My wife can't believe how someone from the internet will spend all the time and money to relative strangers. 

Sam (Simplified). Do you ever sleep? You tire me out. You are one of the hardest working people I’ve ever seen. The steaks were great. Thanks for trying to keep up on my talkative self. I will try to shut up next time around.  Let me know next time you’re in town. We can do some “sightseeing”.

Freddy (Rockstar). “regla pukengkeng masarap” brother. Thanks for giving me a heads up on the Party 898’s. I almost passed on it. I might have to call you for the boiling can dessert. 

Todd (Toddzilla). My cuban cigar pimp. Thanks for the cigars and the company brother.

Jeff (puffdaddy). You sir are a “phenomenal” person.

Jeff (Jeff). It was a pleasure riding with you and Rob. Pancakes are great. Call me when you are in Philly. We'll go to the Malaysian restaurant and hit Mahogany's afterwards.

Bruce (Bruce). Thanks for sharing your cigar knowledge. The Cuban rum was really good. Glad to have met you.

To Sean (SeanGar) and Annie. The Victory Brewing Company is just around the corner. They are calling your name … 

Vic (RespIpsa). Awesome coffee bro. thanks for the Demi Tasse’s

Eric (Ermo) and Jessica. Nice to have met you two. 

Jeremy (JPH) and Liz. You two are made for each other. Eric, goodluck on school.

Julian (MMBLZ). We need a C programmer at my company. Wanna be my office herf buddy? Thanks for the cigars. Bonus: you get to herf with g-rob once in a while.

Sean (Sean9689) … my other Cuban cigar pimp … thanks for the cigars … you are one cool dude … 

Tom (icehog3) … You are such a teddy bear … hahaha … For such a huge person, you are one of the nicest person I’ve ever met in my life … 

Mr. C, Don Jefe, Drevim, Dafu and to all the rest who I didn’t get to spend much time, there is always next year. 

Chris and Rob. I love herfin with you guys and will continue to do so. Rob, I will gladly drive you, fetch your drink and be your shoulder to lean on. Chris, no more nekkid pictures of fat middle age guy. Shit is gross. Hehehe

I may not have family here (besides my wife and in-laws), but I have friends. Clubstogie friends. I am really glad to have met you all. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Ermo

mmblz said:


> here's my lame attempt at a chop.
> 
> as you can see it's no masterpiece...


Oh no,......

Now theres gonna be a bunch of photoshops (I hope) of Jessica.

Saw that one comng about last wednesday, but I'm a good sport so....

BRING 'EM ON!!


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> here's my lame attempt at a chop.
> 
> as you can see it's no masterpiece...


Karnac you be. :r


----------



## Puffy69

bonggoy said:


> Freddy (Rockstar). "regla pukengkeng masarap" brother. Thanks for giving me a heads up on the Party 898's. I almost passed on it. I might have to call you for the boiling can dessert.


:r Todd would not stop saying that..He thought it was so funny..While I was sleeping he kept saying pukengkeng. I told you that you would still be able to taste that 898. Good shit man.. Twas a pleasure meeting you..you have my #..call sometime..


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## Puffy69




----------



## Simplified

My best smoke ??? BRUCE gifted me some very special sticks and I must say he has me living in guilt! To me so much about a smoke has to do with what I am doing and who I am with, I think the Dunhill Cabinetta was the winner. After a long day that I wish would not end it was "fantabulous" 



Ismial sp?

P.S. Bruce, if you need any yard work let me know, I work for sticks.


----------



## Puffy69

http://i8.tinypic.com/258qqhi.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://imagestore.puff.com/2006/08/21/p_464704_1.gif
This was the best Corn








This stuff rocks


----------



## RJT

Looks like a awesome time. Maybe I will be lucky enough to hang with you guys sometime. Glad all of you enjoyed the herf. RJT


----------



## Simplified

[/QUOTE]

Freddie,

Do you have the one with Rob and Vic spooning?:r


----------



## Simplified

[/QUOTE]

Freddie,

Do you have the one with Rob and Vic spooning?:r


----------



## Blueface

Looks and sounds like you guys had a blast.

Another great herf come and gone.
Oh, well. Good thing there is tomorrow and more can be planned!:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Missed one Freddy:


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> To me so much about a smoke has to do with what I am doing and who I am with.


Amen, Sam, Amen.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

ToddziLLa said:


> Missed one Freddy:


I like this photo. Dave has that "Godfather" I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse look on his face.

CBF:w


----------



## ToddziLLa

ComicBookFreak said:


> I like this photo. Dave has that "Godfather" I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse look on his face.
> 
> CBF:w


I think that pic was before Dave got the massive coffee stains on it. :r


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


>


Dinner was quite a letdown on Monday after Friday's perch, Saturday's steak, and Sunday dinner with Vic. I can still taste the fish and the steak....and I should, I had enough....thanks Sam and Dave!

Sam and Dave? Didn't they sing "Soul Man"?


----------



## bonggoy

Random quotes:

"Those are Vintage shit" ... about someone taking sometime to relieve himself ...

"Age will only do you and your cigars good" 

"Some cigars are great, some are crap, just like any other cuban cigar" ... on some vintage Davidoff

"No matter how hard you try, a golf cart can't move a tree"


----------



## ToddziLLa

How many fish fillets did you have Tom? I'm so proud of you.


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> How many fish fillets did you have Tom? I'm so proud of you.


I think I heard 25!!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> I think I heard 25!!


You're supposed to eat them not listen to them scream.  They were fresh catch but not that fresh.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> You're supposed to eat them not listen to them scream.  They were fresh catch but not that fresh.


Wonder if fish can survive in a pool of over a dozen beers? We'll never know...


----------



## Puffy69

Todd,For some reason that pic of dave and sam wouldnt load up. I put 5 pics per post, not all of them will load..maybe i'll do 2 or 3 per post..i have more coming.


----------



## rumballs

Rock Star said:


> Todd,For some reason that pic of dave and sam wouldnt load up. I put 5 pics per post, not all of them will load..maybe i'll do 2 or 3 per post..i have more coming.


it had a missing close bracket on one of the img tags. 5 pics per post should be fine.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> Todd,For some reason that pic of dave and sam wouldnt load up. I put 5 pics per post, not all of them will load..maybe i'll do 2 or 3 per post..i have more coming.


It worked, you just had the code wrong. All you needed was the last [/IMG] tag...all you had was [/IMG.

5 pics per post, let's see 'em!


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## rumballs

Sunset Saturday:


----------



## rumballs

some random trash that was lying around:


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> some random trash that was lying around:


I gotta be neater. Actually came from Bling boy in a trade. Thursday and Friday I did a "tribute to Bling Boy" smokathon. :r


----------



## Bruce

looks pretty pedestrian to me.........
when you going to start smoking the good stuff?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bruce said:


> looks pretty pedestrian to me.........
> when you going to start smoking the good stuff?


The sad thing is he's serious! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce said:


> looks pretty pedestrian to me.........
> when you going to start smoking the good stuff?


Darn Big Fish! :r


----------



## drevim

Some more pics....


Last day herfers, with the last herf cigar...98 Trinis


Bunch of posers!!!


Bruce, Sam, Dave, and Jeff (DonJefe)


Tom, "where's the party at??"


The Shack


----------



## JPH

*Just found this pic of Ronnie (Bonggoy)...Nubbing it like the champ he is!*


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> Darn Big Fish! :r


In this sea of cigars, I think most of us fall into the noobs category :r


----------



## drevim

A couple of chicken shots....You are a hell of a sport, Chris!!!




Some cornholers....


----------



## Sean9689

LMAO, love that fish picture Dave!


----------



## germantown rob

drevim said:


> A couple of chicken shots....You are a hell of a sport, Chris!!!
> [
> 
> Yup, taste like chicken!


----------



## JPH




----------



## ToddziLLa

Damn it sure cleared up Sunday after I left...wish I could have made that last herf!


----------



## DonJefe

I really need to go on a diet!! Pictures don't lie.:c


----------



## drevim

germantown rob said:


> drevim said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of chicken shots....You are a hell of a sport, Chris!!!
> [
> 
> Yup, taste like chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> For you Rob, I thought it all tasted like alcohol :r
Click to expand...


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> I really need to go on a diet!! Pictures don't lie.:c


I'll be your diet partner....because I was thinking the same thing about me


----------



## germantown rob

drevim said:


> germantown rob said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you Rob, I thought it all tasted like alcohol :r
> 
> 
> 
> Beer battered chicken :r
Click to expand...


----------



## DonJefe

germantown rob said:


> drevim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer battered chicken :r
> 
> 
> 
> With a side of Bourbon Chicken!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Da Klugs

germantown rob said:


> drevim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer battered chicken :r
> 
> 
> 
> :r
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoods

Da Klugs said:


> germantown rob said:
> 
> 
> 
> :r
> 
> 
> 
> :r :r :r
Click to expand...


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> How many fish fillets did you have Tom? I'm so proud of you.


Yup, 25 fillets....I can't believe I didn't go for 30~!

"Bruce just took a chit!"

"From the 70's!!!"

Some loft humor for y'all.... :r


----------



## Puffy69

*only because Eric said it was cool. *


----------



## JPH

Picture 3: At least the 3 of us were ready for the pic....Liz is gunna hate that pic ...LOL..E-mailed already!!! HAHAH


----------



## ResIpsa

JPH said:


> Picture 3: At least the 3 of us were ready for the pic....Liz is gunna hate that pic ...LOL..E-mailed already!!! HAHAH


:r Jeremy Whats up with that look? Is that Liz's WTF look???:r


----------



## DAFU

Just getting a chance to reflect back on the weekend and...........WOW!!!
I didn't think it possible for Dave to outdo himself after last years HERF, but I was mistaken! With some help from his trusty sidekick Sam, he managed to pull off the best HERF ever! THanks again Dave! It was certainly a pleasure to come back for SHII and HERF again with a bunch of the finest gorillas I know! And what a time everyone had, even when it wasn't looking so great Sat. morning everything ended up being perfect. Dave managed to have everything covered!
Want to thank Dave, Sam, Bruce, Jeff(s), Ronnie, Ian, Tom, Julian, Todd, Freddy, Vic, Eric and Chris for the cigars and great times. Hope I didn't forget anybody, it was a blast hangin' out with you all!!!

Oh yeah Dave, in my temporarily muddled state of confusion I'd have to say the Party 898 was my finest smoke of the weekend............as well as my life up to this point! THank-you for being soooooo kind!


----------



## JPH

ResIpsa said:


> :r Jeremy Whats up with that look? Is that Liz's WTF look???:r


Rockstar forgot to mention he was naked when taking the pic...hmmm ..Now I have to explain my smile..sh!t..


----------



## rumballs

Rock Star said:


> *only because Eric said it was cool. *


did he say it was only cool if you turned the flash off?


----------



## ToddziLLa

mmblz said:


> did he say it was only cool if you turned the flash off?


Someone needs to lighten that up...


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Someone needs to lighten that up...


*OK*


----------



## Da Klugs

:dr


----------



## backwoods

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rock Star again.


 :r


----------



## Puffy69

*Heres a good View too.*


----------



## JPH

*Why not have a lil photoshop fun *


----------



## ToddziLLa




----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


>


:r :r :r im choking...


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> :dr


I think somebody might be in trouble, :r


----------



## germantown rob

:r :r I have been waiting for more photshop fun :r :r


----------



## ToddziLLa




----------



## JPH

:r :r :r :r :r ROFL ROFL


----------



## Ermo

I knew this was coming......


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> I knew this was coming......


No worries, I never would think of doing that......

.....with a camera around.


----------



## germantown rob

ToddziLLa said:


>


I just saved that one to my hard drive for wallpaper.:r :r


----------



## bonggoy

Rock Star said:


> *OK*


I was looking for my lighter on my pocket. I swear!!!


----------



## joed

ToddziLLa said:


>


How is it that Tom always get the young pretty ones?


----------



## Ermo

bonggoy said:


> I was looking for my lighter on my pocket. I swear!!!


:r :r


----------



## germantown rob

joed said:


> How is it that Tom always get the young pretty ones?


Well he is getting some kind of box there.


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> How is it that Tom always get the young pretty ones?


They are scared to not talk to me Joe!


----------



## joed

icehog3 said:


> They are scared to not talk to me Joe!


Well,

When we finally get together - I'm gonna be your wingman and catch the chaffe when we hit the clubs. Deal?


----------



## Bruce

guys, I know everyone is just having a little fun, but before this gets out of hand, lets show a little class out of respect to Ermo and his girlfriend.


----------



## JPH

Memories...Ahh the "hog Leg"...I forget who called it that..but I loved it.


----------



## Bigwaved

ComicBookFreak said:


> I like this photo. Dave has that "Godfather" I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse look on his face.
> 
> CBF:w


:r yup...


----------



## backwoods

germantown rob said:


> : I have been waiting for more photshop fun :r :r


i hope so


----------



## germantown rob

backwoods said:


> i hope so


You bastrige!
:r 
:r 
:r


----------



## joed

Bruce said:


> guys, I know everyone is just having a little fun, but before this gets out of hand, lets show a little class out of respect to Ermo and his girlfriend.


If I offended anyone at all, please accept my sincere apologies - it was totally unintentional.

joe d


----------



## Ermo

Nobody is offended, it's cool. 

Bruce is right though I wouldn't want the photoshopping to go too far, as long as no one is rude or mean to Jessica it's all good.

And you guys think those pics are good, remember she has 7 sisters...........


----------



## White97Jimmy

And I live right down the street from you!


----------



## bonggoy

Ermo said:


> Nobody is offended, it's cool.
> 
> Bruce is right though I wouldn't want the photoshopping to go too far, as long as no one is rude or mean to Jessica it's all good.
> 
> And you guys think those pics are good, remember she has 7 sisters...........


Woah ... 7 sisters ... anyone of smoking age, bring them to the shack herf III next year ... hehehe


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> When we finally get together - I'm gonna be your wingman and catch the chaffe when we hit the clubs. Deal?


Deal Joe! 

And in regards to Jessica...she was an absolutely wonderful young lady, fit right in with the group and put up with all our nonsense. Got into the cornhole tournament, was a good sport with the Chicken, and just another great person to be around this weekend.

Any of her sisters a little older and a little less attached?


----------



## Ermo

I will post a Christmas picture because I know all of you wouldn't want to see me on a boat with all of them in their bikinis.

View attachment 7318


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> I will post a Christmas picture because I know all of you wouldn't want to see me on a boat with all of them in their bikinis.
> 
> View attachment 7318


Is the lovely brunette second from the right currently attached?


----------



## Ermo

She's 26 and not attached. I don't want to speak for her but I could potentially bring her to the Shack. Long ways away though.......


----------



## Jeff

Ermo said:


> I will post a Christmas picture because I know all of you wouldn't want to see me on a boat with all of them in their bikinis.
> 
> View attachment 7318


Stop teasing us!!! :r


----------



## bonggoy

Jeff said:


> Stop teasing us!!! :r


:tpd: :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Jessica was cool. A beautiful young lady you have there Eric. Put up with a bunch of us old farts for a couple days.. I nominate her for sainthood. Although her in the penguin robes would be a shame. 

Finally feeling a bit more normal today. Too much fun with too many great Shack Herfers.


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> She's 26 and not attached. I don't want to speak for her but I could potentially bring her to the Shack. Long ways away though.......


A long way indeed, but you never know what life can bring unless you take some risks. 

Some wonderful genes in that family...beautiful girls all.


----------



## ResIpsa

Jeff said:


> Stop teasing us!!! :r


:tpd: , me too me too


----------



## Ermo

Thanks guys. Dave she didn't mind you guys at all, and you had to put up with her 1,........2,........3,....... cornhole throw so it's even.


----------



## Puffy69

If anyone disrespects your girl Tom and I will kick their ass..But i doubt Tom would need the help..I miss you guys already..Dave, Can we make this a semi-annual Herf?


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> If anyone disrespects your girl Tom and I will kick their ass..But i doubt Tom would need the help..I miss you guys already..Dave, Can we make this a semi-annual Herf?


:tpd: , nice idea Fred


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> If anyone disrespects your girl Tom and I will kick their ass..But i doubt Tom would need the help..I miss you guys already..Dave, Can we make this a semi-annual Herf?


Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please


----------



## RenoB

Rock Star said:


> ..I miss you guys already..


I wasn't even there and I miss you guys too :r

Thanks for the great shack herf of '06 Dave!


----------



## RedBaron

Couple Memories from the Shack Herf...

Walkin up and thinkin "Shit, I hope that is not Icehog"
Bongoy talking sweet with his wife "bing ting mow"
G-town Bill ( With his custom AR-15 handgun!!)
Jetskiing (Where did Sean go?)
Baywatch with 80s Boli
Kate giving up the scoop on her pops (Thats right davey boy, I got a lil picture)
DaKlugs schooling me on how to drive a golfcart
Mopeding with Toddzilla ("Lets run full speed for a while") 
The numerous golf cart rides with Simplified

There are 100s of other great memories. There is no place I would have rather spent the weekend. Its realy tough, because there really are no words to descibe the feeling of sitting around with a bunch of people, in a pristine location, sunset, great cigars and everyone being on the same page. I don't know how to descibe that accurately, it was incredible. 

The 530 miles I drove to get there was tough, because I couldn't wait to get there, but the 530 home were even tougher, because I knew where I had been.

Thanks Dave, just Thanks


----------



## dahigman

RedBaron said:


> Walkin up and thinkin "Shit, I hope that is not Icehog"


:r I thought that might be your thoughts once you saw him. This is a good reason not to talk $hit on bulletin boards, huh?

You did end up getting the jetski though


----------



## RedBaron

Icehog, siad he was nervous that I was gonna hurt him, I told him relax, just don't mouth off and you'll be ok. LOL j/k Icehogs a great BOTL, glad to be able to call him a friend.


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> There are 100s of other great memories. There is no place I would have rather spent the weekend. Its realy tough, because there really are no words to descibe the feeling of sitting around with a bunch of people, in a pristine location, sunset, great cigars and everyone being on the same page. I don't know how to descibe that accurately, it was incredible.


I think you described it perfectly, Chris.


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Tom, "where's the party at??"


Where can I get a cigar _this _big????


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Picture OVERLOAD!!!

Thanx guys, looks like a blast!


----------



## Puffy69

*Chris!! You want some of this?*


----------



## drevim

Only being able to do 3 bumps a day is rough, but I'm keeping a list. Checking it twice, making sure all the herfers were nice


----------



## dahigman

drevim said:


> Only being able to do 3 bumps a day is rough, but I'm keeping a list. Checking it twice, making sure all the herfers were nice


:tpd: 
I want to make sure that I don't leave anyone out either. I think that if there is ever a time to give reputation it is after a herf. After getting to meet everyone in person, they all deserve a bump. What a great bunch of guys! I'm in for the semi-annual herf too!

Jeff


----------



## germantown rob

PuffDaddy said:


> :tpd:
> I want to make sure that I don't leave anyone out either. I think that if there is ever a time to give reputation it is after a herf. After getting to meet everyone in person, they all deserve a bump. What a great bunch of guys! I'm in for the semi-annual herf too!
> 
> Jeff


I am with you guys, it will be close to 10 days before I can hit everyone up at this point. Do you think there is an easy way that the 3 hit a day rule could be altered by the mods? Just a thought.


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> guys, I know everyone is just having a little fun, but before this gets out of hand, lets show a little class out of respect to Ermo and his girlfriend.


yeah come on everyone, spread the love around with the photoshops...


----------



## JPH

I'm Rg-ing everyone too..I thought it was my idea lol.


----------



## germantown rob

mmblz said:


> yeah come on everyone, spread the love around with the photoshops...


NICE!:r :r


----------



## Puffy69

*Its all relative at the shack*








*Dave loves him some Mocha..Breath must be stankin'..lol.
*








*I smoked this crazy thing..Burned good..*








*Rob is choking the chickens, well. Chicken*








*Tom is rubbing one out..*


----------



## dahigman

mmblz said:


> yeah come on everyone, spread the love around with the photoshops...


:r 
Julian, it worries me what you had to put in a your search to find those pics (that is unless you already had them  )


----------



## rumballs

PuffDaddy said:


> :r
> Julian, it worries me what you had to put in a your search to find those pics (that is unless you already had them  )


heh heh.
They're actually from the gay pride parade in Chicago...


----------



## Blueface

mmblz said:


> heh heh.
> They're actually from the gay pride parade in Chicago...


Pretty good stuff.:r


----------



## backwoods

tom and rob.....


----------



## Da Klugs

Sams Steak and me.

Dinner Sat.

Breakfast Sun.

Lunch Sun.

Dinner Sun.

Dinner Mon.

Dinner Tues.

Lunch Today and it's all gone. :bx


----------



## Blueface

backwoods said:


> tom and rob.....


Is it a well placed shadow there or does that look like Tom heavily soiled his pants on that left leg (to the of the image)?:r


----------



## Sean9689

A few of the crappy cigars I smoked over the weekend:

*1980's La Escepcion Cazadores Miramar*

*Partagas 155th Anniversary 109*

*Partagas 155th Anniversary 109 about half way through...*

H.Upmann Club Epicur

Davidoff Chateau Margaux


----------



## Sean9689

*This is what happens to a Cohiba 30th Anniversary Dalia when Bruce gets tired of f'ing with it...poor little guy had a rough night.*


----------



## Simplified

mmblz said:


> yeah come on everyone, spread the love around with the photoshops...


You living in Chicago and having a death wish and all, should print out one of these and take it to the station house for Tom...


----------



## Andyman

Rock Star said:


> *Its all relative at the shack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Dave is that your daughter? With the utmost respect, She is stunning..


----------



## backwoods

mmblz said:


> yeah come on everyone, spread the love around with the photoshops...


is that freddie in a wig?


----------



## RedBaron

For all the guys lookin at the pic of Klugs and Princess Mocha and thinking "man who is that girl", just know she has a very special card and when this card is used a very mean beast comes out from the depths of hell, and on this monsters license plate reads "54FYTN". I think that should end any conversations that may have headed down that road.


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> For all the guys lookin at the pic of Klugs and Princess Mocha and thinking "man who is that girl", just know she has a very special card and when this card is used a very mean beast comes out from the depths of hell, and on this monsters license plate reads "54FYTN". I think that should end any conversations that may have headed down that road.


That and she has commited to wedding me. Then I can hit Dave's humidor up anytime I'd like because I'm family.  Dave, your daughters are VERY COOL and I'm glad that they were able to hang out with us nasty cigar smokers for a couple of days.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Dave's entire family is awesome!


----------



## Bruce

It's a challange today to raise respectful kids with poise and confidence. Dave and Jane have done a tremendous job with his daughters and should be extremely proud of them!


Back to cigars of the weekend:

I forgot to list the best cigar I smoked last weekend. Smoked an extremely rare Ramon Allones "Grande" from the 70's. Gave another one to Dave but that one was a pre-embargo Grandes. Both were excellent and you could definitely tell the two apart!


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> That and she has commited to wedding me. Then I can hit Dave's humidor up anytime I'd like because I'm family.  Dave, your daughters are VERY COOL and I'm glad that they were able to hang out with us nasty cigar smokers for a couple of days.


Thank you sir.



Bruce said:


> It's a challange today to raise respectful kids with poise and confidence. Dave and Jane have done a tremendous job with his daughters and should be extremely proud of them!


Thank you sir.



Bruce said:


> Back to cigars of the weekend:
> 
> I forgot to list the best cigar I smoked last weekend. Smoked an extremely rare Ramon Allones "Grande" from the 70's. Gave another one to Dave but that one was a pre-embargo Grandes. Both were excellent and you could definitely tell the two apart!


Thank You, Thank You, Thank You sir!!!


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> It's a challange today to raise respectful kids with poise and confidence. Dave and Jane have done a tremendous job with his daughters and should be extremely proud of them!
> 
> Back to cigars of the weekend:
> 
> I forgot to list the best cigar I smoked last weekend. Smoked an extremely rare Ramon Allones "Grande" from the 70's. Gave another one to Dave but that one was a pre-embargo Grandes. Both were excellent and you could definitely tell the two apart!


Absolutely Bruce....Kaitlin and Hallie are two wonderful human beings, they fit right in with any group and hold their own. Kudos to Dave and Jane for raising two wonderful people! 

I think the best cigars I smoked on my own over the weekend were a 70s Partagas 8-9-8 that Dave gifted to many of us (un-freaking-real) and a La Escepcion Longo gifted to me by Bruce.

The Puff-Puff-Pass included a Dunhill Cabinetta that was probably the best cigar I've ever puffed from, a 70's Bolivar Corona that was from another planet, and a Rafael Gonzalez Vitola C that had the most unique cigar taste I've ever experienced....good thing Dave already had two daughters, or I'd be seeing if he had interest in adopting a large older man.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bruce said:


> I forgot to list the best cigar I smoked last weekend. Smoked an extremely rare Ramon Allones "Grande" from the 70's. Gave another one to Dave but that one was a pre-embargo Grandes. Both were excellent and you could definitely tell the two apart!


You guys should have seen the look on Dave's face when Bruce handed that cigar to him. Classic.


----------



## Puffy69

In conversation with Katelin, I heard one of her co-workers only comes into work to organize his Cabinet or something like that I wish my 17 year old daughter was that helpful as Hallie..All my daughter wants to do is party..Guess she takes after me. Dave has great Daughters for sure..Looks like they had fun too..The 70's 898 was awesome and the PPP was off the charts for sure..Im with you Tom on that RG Vitola C..Like Dave said, "here we have a Dunhill Cabinetta and everyone is goo goo over the RG, That tells ya something"



ToddziLLa said:


> You guys should have seen the look on Dave's face when Bruce handed that cigar to him. Classic.


Bruce put that look on his face a few times.Lol..


----------



## Havanaaddict

Dave I really wish I could have made it:c But I assume you did save me the last 2 inchs of all the cigars you smoked remember that is the deal:r


----------



## Da Klugs

Havanaaddict said:


> Dave I really wish I could have made it:c But I assume you did save me the last 2 inchs of all the cigars you smoked remember that is the deal:r


Attendance is required. I think the lil dog (Moccha) ate a few of them. She wasn't feeling good on Sunday.

I kept an eye on Bruce all weekend. Nabbed a few of his... mised the 3/5 of the anniv cohiba though. :bx Sean dumped a Davi 1 after a few puffs. No one seemed to have the nerve to pick it up. Rookies.. :r


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> In conversation with Katelin, I heard one of her co-workers only comes into work to organize his Cabinet or something like that I wish my 17 year old daughter was that helpful as Hallie..All my daughter wants to do is party..Guess she takes after me. Dave has great Daughters for sure..Looks like they had fun too..The 70's 898 was awesome and the PPP was off the charts for sure..Im with you Tom on that *RG Vitola C*..Like Dave said, "here we have a Dunhill Cabinetta and everyone is goo goo over the RG, That tells ya something"
> 
> Bruce put that look on his face a few times.Lol..


Love that cigar, just wish I had a few! I think my favorite cigars of the weekend were the 80's Bolivar and the Dunhill Monte 2.


----------



## bonggoy

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely Bruce....Kaitlin and Hallie are two wonderful human beings, they fit right in with any group and hold their own. Kudos to Dave and Jane for raising two wonderful people!


That seems to be the concensus. Dave, you and Jane did a wonderful job in raising them.

The shack is really something special. Almost mystical. Where else can you find a Dunhill Cabinetta laying on the ground?

Thanks again for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Da Klugs

bonggoy said:


> That seems to be the concensus. Dave, you and Jane did a wonderful job in raising them.
> 
> The shack is really something special. Almost mystical. *Where else can you find a Dunhill Cabinetta laying on the ground?*Thanks again for a wonderful weekend.


:r Pretty embarrassing. A good character test though. I think you passed.


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs said:


> Sean dumped a Davi 1 after a few puffs. No one seemed to have the nerve to pick it up. Rookies.. :r


Me and Ian were both drooling over it, but neither had the nads to fire it back up  
I think my favorite from the weekend was the 84 Monticristo you gave me Dave. That had the smoothest "old earth" flavor that I have ever had. The musty vintage pre-light taste carried over through the whole stick.
The P-P-P sticks, on the other hand, were off the chart. I don't know if I will ever get to try something like that again. The RG was so unique although Tom said buttered toast, and that comes pretty close.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Sean dumped a Davi 1 after a few puffs. No one seemed to have the nerve to pick it up. Rookies.. :r


Yup...I didn't have the 'nads to do it. I'm such a douche bag......


----------



## Ermo

I didn't know that was kosher.

Next herf I'll be on Bruce more than Puffy69's camera is on my Girlfriend!

(J/K Fred)


----------



## bonggoy

Da Klugs said:


> Sean dumped a Davi 1 after a few puffs. No one seemed to have the nerve to pick it up. Rookies.. :r


Who you callin rookies? Jeff (Puffdaddy) and I shared the almost half Dunhill Cabinetta Bruce got bored smoking. Hehehe.


----------



## icehog3

bonggoy said:


> Who you callin rookies? Jeff (Puffdaddy) and I shared the almost half Dunhill Cabinetta he got bored smoking. Hehehe.


And you didn't invite me over! You bastages!! Wait 'til next year!!!


----------



## dahigman

bonggoy said:


> Who you callin rookies? Jeff (Puffdaddy) and I shared the almost half Dunhill Cabinetta Bruce got bored smoking. Hehehe.


It was offered, so saying no would have been rude 
This was the same time that Dave took some out for the 2AM boat ride. Sorry you weren't around Tom, you could have got in on the action.


----------



## icehog3

PuffDaddy said:


> It was offered, so saying no would have been rude
> This was the same time that Dave took some out for the 2AM boat ride. Sorry you weren't around Tom, you could have got in on the action.


I was probably busy talking to Rob about AR-15 handguns.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> I was probably busy talking to Rob about AR-15 handguns.


are you sure it wasnt mushrooms?


----------



## germantown rob

ResIpsa said:


> are you sure it wasnt mushrooms?


I like Shitaki's the best and I think Tom said he liked Morel's the best. He's off his rocker, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jeff

germantown rob said:


> I like Shitaki's the best and I think Tom said he liked Morel's the best. He's off his rocker, but thats just my opinion.


Those portabellos aren't too bad either... especially when they are in jello.


----------



## Ermo

germantown rob said:


> I like Shitaki's the best and I think Tom said he liked Morel's the best. He's off his rocker, but thats just my opinion.


:r Rob you crack me up!!


----------



## JPH

Did someone say *Crack*?


----------



## germantown rob

Jeff said:


> Those portabellos aren't too bad either... especially when they are in jello.


Jeellllloooowww, mmmmmmm. They are good marinated and grilled as well.


----------



## Guest

Dammit! Missed another Shack herf.

Probably didn't need an asshat there anyway.


----------



## drevim

PuffDaddy said:


> It was offered, so saying no would have been rude
> This was the same time that Dave took some out for the 2AM boat ride. Sorry you weren't around Tom, you could have got in on the action.


I was around you bastage, another slam in the face of the guy who drug your butt 500 miles via Polish PDA!!!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely Bruce....Kaitlin and Hallie are two wonderful human beings, they fit right in with any group and hold their own. Kudos to Dave and Jane for raising two wonderful people!
> 
> I think the best cigars I smoked on my own over the weekend were a 70s Partagas 8-9-8 that Dave gifted to many of us (un-freaking-real) and a La Escepcion Longo gifted to me by Bruce.
> 
> The Puff-Puff-Pass included a Dunhill Cabinetta that was probably the best cigar I've ever puffed from, a 70's Bolivar Corona that was from another planet, and a Rafael Gonzalez Vitola C that had the most unique cigar taste I've ever experienced....good thing Dave already had two daughters, or I'd be seeing if he had interest in adopting a large older man.


It's so nice to have someone who has almost identical tastes as you. That way you always know what to buy based on his reviews. The :tpd: is the only thing that works here, except to say I can't argue with Toms ranking, dead on for me as well.


----------



## Da Klugs

PuffDaddy said:


> It was offered, so saying no would have been rude
> *This was the same time that Dave took some out for the 2AM boat ride. *Sorry you weren't around Tom, you could have got in on the action.


Like this was a good idea. :r When you close one eye you only see double.


----------



## icehog3

germantown rob said:


> I like Shitaki's the best and I think Tom said he liked Morel's the best. He's off his rocker, but thats just my opinion.


Rob, you made me spit my drink all over the keyboard! You owe me a Stoli! :r


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs said:


> Like this was a good idea. :r When you close one eye you only see double.


I thought I had entered the bonus round when Bruce said he was going on the ride too. Let me see... I get to puff on a Dunhill AND not risk me life. I WIN!!


----------



## germantown rob

icehog3 said:


> Rob, you made me spit my drink all over the keyboard! You owe me a Stoli! :r


You got it my friend, it was well worth it.


----------



## Sean9689

This is taking forever!



> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> This is taking forever!


Ya' I gave a little late last night...6pm or so..now I gotta wait even longer.. I started at like noon originally...but sh!t happens.


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> This is taking forever!


slowly but surely.....


----------



## bonggoy

ResIpsa said:


> slowly but surely.....


12 so far from me ... getting there ...


----------



## ToddziLLa

I wanna go back this weekend.


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> I wanna go back this weekend.


If you do, don't forget the ransom for your chair!! :r


----------



## Puffy69

*Wine Anyone?*


----------



## ToddziLLa

Here is a page with all of my pics! If you guys want to do this too, it's simple. Just go download Picasa. If you make a page, let me know and I will link it up on ShackHerf.com!

And for those that didn't see it, here is a video I took while Fred and I took the trash out.


----------



## RPB67

Is someone looking the wrong way !




Watch out for that box !!!!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Here is a page with all of my pics! If you guys want to do this too, it's simple. Just go download Picasa. If you make a page, let me know and I will link it up on ShackHerf.com!
> 
> And for those that didn't see it, here is a video I took while Fred and I took the trash out.


nice todd..


----------



## ToddziLLa

Great pic IMO:



Look at Mocha thinking 'WTF is that'?!?! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> Great pic IMO:
> 
> Look at Mocha thinking 'WTF is that'?!?! :r


Three words:

Diet Time! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Three words:
> 
> Diet Time! :r


Yea, the chicken could use to lose a few pounds!


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> *Three* words:
> 
> *Diet Time*! :r


the counting problem in the jungle seems to be spilling over into areas other than cigars.......


----------



## Da Klugs

ResIpsa said:


> the counting problem in the jungle seems to be spilling over into areas other than cigars.......


We are here for your amusement. Shows daily. :r


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> *Wine Anyone?*


The wine has been largely over shadowed by the cigars, but Sean and Bruce offered up some fantastic examples of California's best on Friday night.

The E'ville crew tried to play the wine game, but I think a late night discussion duo are the only ones who know how good that bottle of Poto was :r .


----------



## Ermo

Da Klugs said:


> Three words:
> 
> Diet Time! :r


I've been on this sweet "diet" for like four months now, lost like 25 pounds(you guys at the shack saw me at the slimmest I've been in 3 years).

I try to eat healthy in general, but after I eat dinner at around 6:00 I will not eat anything else. Then after dinner I smoke a cigar and take at least two shots of scotch closer to bedtime. The scotch chills in my stomach all night, I think it eats all the food, and I wake up absolutely starving, so bad I chug like two glasses of water it hurts so bad in the morning.

It worked so well Jessica has been doing it for like two weeks and she thinks its working too (she smokes swisher sweets, better than having to share the humi!!)

Thats my cigars and scotch diet.

(I should point out that if you eat 3 whoppers a day this diet will do absolutely nothing, but if you watch what you eat or go on another diet these extra steps at night REALLY help. and they're fun)


----------



## germantown rob

Ermo said:


> I've been on this sweet "diet" for like four months now, lost like 25 pounds(you guys at the shack saw me at the slimmest I've been in 3 years).
> 
> I try to eat healthy in general, but after I eat dinner at around 6:00 I will not eat anything else. Then after dinner I smoke a cigar and take at least two shots of scotch closer to bedtime. The scotch chills in my stomach all night, I think it eats all the food, and I wake up absolutely starving, so bad I chug like two glasses of water it hurts so bad in the morning.
> 
> It worked so well Jessica has been doing it for like two weeks and she thinks its working too (she smokes swisher sweets, better than having to share the humi!!)
> 
> Thats my cigars and scotch diet.
> 
> (I should point out that if you eat 3 whoppers a day this diet will do absolutely nothing, but if you watch what you eat or go on another diet these extra steps at night REALLY help. and they're fun)


I find that just scotch and cigar with no food works well too.:al


----------



## Da Klugs

germantown rob said:


> I find that just scotch and cigar with no food works well too.:al


They need to devise a "reverse test" for Rob.

You are 3% non-alcohol blood content. Have a nice day but be careful. :r The man is amazing.


----------



## ResIpsa

germantown rob said:


> I find that just scotch and cigar with no food works well too.:al


Not for me. At least not last Friday night at the Shack it didn't.:r


----------



## dahigman

ResIpsa said:


> Not for me. At least not last Friday night at the Shack it didn't.:r


You mean you DIDN'T want to pass out in the hammock (and then later on the couch)??


----------



## germantown rob

Ermo said:


> I've been on this sweet "diet" for like four months now, lost like 25 pounds(you guys at the shack saw me at the slimmest I've been in 3 years).
> 
> I try to eat healthy in general, but after I eat dinner at around 6:00 I will not eat anything else. Then after dinner I smoke a cigar and take at least two shots of scotch closer to bedtime. The scotch chills in my stomach all night, I think it eats all the food, and I wake up absolutely starving, so bad I chug like two glasses of water it hurts so bad in the morning.
> 
> It worked so well Jessica has been doing it for like two weeks and she thinks its working too (she smokes swisher sweets, better than having to share the humi!!)
> 
> Thats my cigars and scotch diet.
> 
> (I should point out that if you eat 3 whoppers a day this diet will do absolutely nothing, but if you watch what you eat or go on another diet these extra steps at night REALLY help. and they're fun)


You did look great, maybe next year you can strut around in a thong since speedos are :bn . Plenty of photoshoping could be done with you instead of Jessica.:r

I just remembered that you two thought I was 27, you made an old mans day, week, maybe even year.


----------



## germantown rob

ResIpsa said:


> Not for me. At least not last Friday night at the Shack it didn't.:r


It takes practice my friend, plenty of it. However last time I checked models still practice the u for weight loss so you actually improved on my diet.:r


----------



## Sean9689

germantown rob said:


> It takes practice my friend, plenty of it. However last time I checked models still practice the u for weight loss so you actually improved on my diet.:r


Rob, I'll give you props bro...you can hold your alcohol! :al


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Not for me. At least not last Friday night at the Shack it didn't.:r


Maybe if you had a little sleep the night before, that might help! :r

I had the same problem at the Luhvul Herf....I came sleepy and dehydrated.


----------



## dahigman

Just when you think all the pics have been posted, I found a new one.

We have seen Tom choking the chicken and Rob licking the chicken, now it looks like we have corrupted the chicken (chicken chokes chicken?)!


----------



## RedBaron

The worst part of all of this is that I don't drink!!!:r


----------



## Puffy69

*BFF*:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Where was that taken?!? :r


----------



## Brandon

I think a monkey and a beaver needs to show up at the next one...


----------



## Da Klugs

There was some spanking but shaving was optional.


----------



## mr.c

Da Klugs said:


> There was some spanking but shaving was optional.


must have been at cedar point when that was going on...


----------



## Puffy69

Dave whens Shack Herf again? Im only serious..:r


----------



## Da Klugs

OK let's do it again this weekend.

I'll be there.  

Had a great time. The family had a great time and that's a first for me relating to cigars and my girls.

Fun group of folks. Hope you can make it again next year. We may need a bigger tent.


----------



## Ermo

Da Klugs said:


> OK let's do it again this weekend.
> 
> I'll be there.


Dave don't tease like that!!


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> OK let's do it again this weekend.
> 
> I'll be there.
> 
> Had a great time. The family had a great time and that's a first for me relating to cigars and my girls.
> 
> Fun group of folks. Hope you can make it again next year. We may need a bigger tent.


my wife heard how much fun we had and wants to come for sure next year.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> OK let's do it again this weekend.


See ya tomorrow at about 1:00 pm. :r

I kid I kid.


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> See ya tomorrow at about 1:00 pm. :r
> 
> I kid I kid.


didnt you leave something there..i'll ride with ya :r


----------



## JPH

Rock Star said:


> didnt you leave something there..i'll ride with ya :r


and..I'm in C-bus right now..might as well pick me up on the way...ya know for more company.


----------



## icehog3

I'm at the Cleveland Airport right now....where's Sam?????


----------



## drevim

JPH said:


> and..I'm in C-bus right now..might as well pick me up on the way...ya know for more company.


Just make sure to keep Jeremy at 1 or 2 sticks, I'd hate for Dave's neighbors to have to hose odwn the gravel again u u :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Now leaving from Albany International Airport.....


----------



## RedBaron

"Ironing the chicken suit" "Leaving in 20 minutes"


----------



## DonWeb

Shack Herf  

was this posted? how did i miss this?  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
even though i wasn't there - appreciate the generosity. be there next time.


----------



## Jeff

I hope Rob is on his way because I'm standing outside my apartment waiting. Wait, there is him and Ronny... see you all in five hours.


----------



## drevim

Hell, I can take a sick day. Shack Herf v 2.1, yoohoo!!! :r


----------



## dahigman

Pick me up on the way Ian, cause everything in my humi tastes like crap now.


----------



## germantown rob

Rock Star said:


> my wife heard how much fun we had and wants to come for sure next year.


MY wife said that it sounded like a great time, when I asked if she wanted to come next year her response was "What , give up 2 or 3 days of piece and quite with you gone?" If I keep talking about I my break her down though.:r


----------



## DAFU

Hmmm, to go AWOL or not...................................:z 

I wonder if there are any multi-couple cabins or condos available on the island. My wife said it sounded like alot of fun too! Go figure! Maybe she snuck on CS and saw the pics of Jessica!


----------



## Da Klugs

germantown rob said:


> MY wife said that it sounded like a great time, when I asked if she wanted to come next year her response was "What , give up 2 or 3 days of piece and quite with you gone?" If I keep talking about I my break her down though.:r


:r :r :r


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> MY wife said that it sounded like a great time, when I asked if she wanted to come next year her response was "What , give up 2 or 3 days of piece and quite with you gone?" If I keep talking about I my break her down though.:r


Wow I shouldn't post before coffee...


----------



## Sean9689

Posting from airport....flight at 12CST. Be there by 3pm....you ready Dave?


----------



## RedBaron

I can leave work right now and be there by 11. Sam fire up the grill. Dave make sure reverse works on the golf cart. Resipsa, hurry up and pass out in hammock. Rob I need you and Ronnie to call me every 45 min to see where I am. 
I already called South Beach Resort and Told them to book a room, cancel the room, rebook it, then call me to tell me thay didn't book anything for me!:r


----------



## germantown rob

RedBaron said:


> I can leave work right now and be there by 11. Sam fire up the grill. Dave make sure reverse works on the golf cart. Resipsa, hurry up and pass out in hammock. Rob I need you and Ronnie to call me every 45 min to see where I am.
> I already called South Beach Resort and Told them to book a room, cancel the room, rebook it, then call me to tell me thay didn't book anything for me!:r


Pick us up on the way so I can start drinking, that way I can be in prime form by the time we arrive.


----------



## Puffy69

germantown rob said:


> MY wife said that it sounded like a great time, when I asked if she wanted to come next year her response was "What , give up 2 or 3 days of piece and quite with you gone?" If I keep talking about I my break her down though.:r


Thats a good thang though cuz then you couldnt act yourself.. Might reconsider my wifes invitation for the Shack..I might not want her all up in my Cigar biz.:r


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> I can leave work right now and be there by 11. Sam fire up the grill. Dave make sure reverse works on the golf cart. Resipsa, hurry up and pass out in hammock. Rob I need you and Ronnie to call me every 45 min to see where I am.
> I already called South Beach Resort and Told them to book a room, cancel the room, rebook it, then call me to tell me thay didn't book anything for me!:r


LMAO! I just spit my water out all over the place!


----------



## Sean9689

germantown rob said:


> Pick us up on the way so I can start drinking, that way I can be in prime form by the time we arrive.


Nothing was better then seeing you get out of your tent doing the "coffee zombie walk"!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> LMAO! I just spit my water out all over the place!


:r

Remember the ice cream fiasco?

"OK, who had the peach swirl?"

"Who's orange sunday is this?"

"I know someone had another orange shake."

:r Good times.


----------



## Puffy69

RedBaron said:


> I can leave work right now and be there by 11. Sam fire up the grill. Dave make sure reverse works on the golf cart. Resipsa, hurry up and pass out in hammock. Rob I need you and Ronnie to call me every 45 min to see where I am.
> I already called South Beach Resort and Told them to book a room, cancel the room, rebook it, then call me to tell me thay didn't book anything for me!:r


What is this Shack Herf II Ground Hog Day.?.I wish..


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> Remember the ice cream fiasco?
> 
> "OK, who had the peach swirl?"
> 
> "Who's orange sunday is this?"
> 
> "I know someone had another orange shake."
> 
> :r Good times.


OMG, sooooo hilarous! :r :r :r


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> Remember the ice cream fiasco?
> 
> "OK, who had the peach swirl?"
> 
> "Who's orange sunday is this?"
> 
> "I know someone had another orange shake."
> 
> :r Good times.


Yeah..I never did get a peach sundae..got left :hn


----------



## germantown rob

If everyone had said vanilla cone everything would have been fine.


----------



## ToddziLLa

germantown rob said:


> If everyone had said vanilla cone everything would have been fine.


Nah...you still woulda f'ed it up. :r

I mean - thanks for the orange swirl.


----------



## germantown rob

ToddziLLa said:


> Nah...you still woulda f'ed it up. :r
> 
> I mean - thanks for the orange swirl.


This is starting to sound fishy, because someone wanted the orange swirl and they got a peech sunday instead(old age has done my memory of who in). Once again I come out smelling like roses.


----------



## JPH

RedBaron said:


> I can leave work right now and be there by 11. Sam fire up the grill. Dave make sure reverse works on the golf cart. Resipsa, hurry up and pass out in hammock. Rob I need you and Ronnie to call me every 45 min to see where I am.
> I already called South Beach Resort and Told them to book a room, cancel the room, rebook it, then call me to tell me thay didn't book anything for me!:r


:r I'm glad you left me out of this one..I've taken enough abuse....
I laughed my ass off...:r


----------



## RedBaron

The craziest part is there was a peach sundae in the fridge the next day. ?!?!?!? 

:r


----------



## ResIpsa

Dibs on the hammock.....


----------



## ToddziLLa

I just updated ShackHerf.com to include updated directions (a little too late ) and a link to my pictures as well. If any of you have a page with all of your pics, let me know and I will link it up!


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> What is this Shack Herf II Ground Hog Day.?.I wish..


Hey, I told Tom on Saturday, if we didn't go to bed, Saturday would never end....damn need for sleep :c


----------



## DonJefe

RedBaron said:


> The craziest part is there was a peach sundae in the fridge the next day. ?!?!?!?
> 
> :r


Don't think Bruce ever had his! That was good eats!!


----------



## rumballs

one more thing to thank Dave for: the t-shirt, which I'm wearing for the first time tonight


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> This is taking forever!


I think I got everybody...could be wrong though, left me checklist at home...I'm gone for the weekend....I will get everyone, because I did not meet a Gorilla or a Gorillas wife that I did not like spending time with.


----------



## dahigman

I FINALLY got around to unloading my Otterbox today and I saw all the sticks that I brought home that I didn't leave with .I thought I would write a little note of thanks to all those I met last week. 
I had some PHENOMENAL (that was my word of the weekend) smokes last weekend and I'm going to have several nights of fine smoking to come. I wanted to once again thank all of the fine brothers that shared their cigars with me. It was a weekend I will never forget.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff

RedBaron said:


> The craziest part is there was a peach sundae in the fridge the next day. ?!?!?!?
> 
> :r


I think that was Bruce's.


----------



## Da Klugs

Came up here today. My parents and niece came with us. Spent much time talking and laughing about the weekend past. My parents are pretty cool and like to ask questions. Showed em the few pics I took (misplaced my camera on Thursday night until today).

Took a bunch of random pics that I'll post when I get home. Went to the Dairy Dock mmmm. Orange twist and peach sundaes.

Nice boat ride. Did some tubing. Played cards and walked the lil princess.
Dad and i took a scooter ride. Mom made ribs and fresh corn on the cob.

Miss you all. 51 weeks or so.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Mom made ribs and fresh corn on the cob.
> 
> Miss you all. 51 weeks or so.


MMMM...ribs....I knew I shoulda crashed the party! :r

51 weeks and counting....maybe we should do July so it's only 47 weeks.

Look forward to seeing you in Springfield.


----------



## rumballs

just remembering how Chris and Rob taught us:

*Friends Don't Let Friends Smoke Vintage Cigars Drunk!*


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> MMMM...ribs....I knew I shoulda crashed the party! :r
> 
> 51 weeks and counting....maybe we should do July so it's only 47 weeks.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in Springfield.


We ain't screwing around next year, set a date early, if you can Dave and we'll take our vacation so theres no way we miss it next year. We're not gonna miss the fun yet another year.


----------



## drevim

floydp said:


> We ain't screwing around next year, set a date early, if you can Dave and we'll take our vacation so theres no way we miss it next year. We're not gonna miss the fun yet another year.


Now you're talking Brother. The barn herfers at the Shack!!!! I think I would do little justice in the true enjoyment of the weekend by saying "its a good time".


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> Came up here today. My parents and niece came with us. Spent much time talking and laughing about the weekend past. My parents are pretty cool and like to ask questions. Showed em the few pics I took (misplaced my camera on Thursday night until today).


Thats awesome Dave. Does your Dad enjoy cigars as well?


----------



## RPB67

I gotta go to this next year.

This has been one great thread to read eveyday !


----------



## Da Klugs

Hardest decison to make at the Shack...

Orange Twist










Or

Peach Sundae

Asked for one of Rob's special Peach Twists.. Guy said Huh!


----------



## Simplified

I know that Icehhog3 had one of each Saturday!


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Hardest decison to make at the Shack...
> 
> Orange Twist
> 
> Or
> 
> Peach Sundae


That's easy.

BOTH!


----------



## Da Klugs

No matter how hard you push on the accelerator...



The tree won't move.


----------



## Da Klugs

FOr everyone who couldn't remember the code....



Thanks for the $ 2.00.


----------



## Da Klugs

Appetizers at the Crows nest Thursday night with Dafu, Todzilla, and Rockstar. Montes Especials from 84 or so.



My grumpy bastage golf cart guys was there. Shockingly, he called us over and bought us all a beer.



Later there was a blue moon and the Browns were picked to go all the way this year by Vegas Odds makers.


----------



## Da Klugs

Pier was pretty lonely last night. Just me and Moccha for a quick smoke.


----------



## mr.c

Da Klugs said:


> FOr everyone who couldn't remember the code....
> 
> Thanks for the $ 2.00.


Your welcome LOL

Frigging forgot the #  :r


----------



## dahigman

mr.c said:


> Your welcome LOL
> 
> Frigging forgot the #  :r


For what Dave gave us, I would have paid ***just about*** anything!

BTW, we didn't forget the code :tg


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Appetizers at the Crows nest Thursday night with Dafu, Todzilla, and Rockstar. Montes Especials from 84 or so.
> 
> My grumpy bastage golf cart guys was there. Shockingly, he called us over and bought us all a beer.
> 
> Later there was a blue moon and the Browns were picked to go all the way this year by Vegas Odds makers.


Those look like some shitty old cigars............


----------



## drevim

Hope that's the small peach sundae, Dave. That large was brutal after 5 lb (maybe) of Sam's steaks. But, I *force*d my way through :r


----------



## Jeff

drevim said:


> Hope that's the small peach sundae, Dave. That large was brutal after 5 lb (maybe) of Sam's steaks. But, I *force*d my way through :r


Yeah, all the perch, steak, and ice cream I _had_ to eat just hurt so dang good.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I know that Icehhog3 had one of each Saturday!


And just who pushed me over that slope, Sam??  :r


----------



## bonggoy

Da Klugs said:


> No matter how hard you push on the accelerator...
> 
> The tree won't move.


Classic :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Great pics Dave. 

If there was a way to ship Orange Twists I would pay a premium for it. :r


----------



## Puffy69

*Drinks Anyone?*








*The Beast has Awaken!*








i just realized that Todd snored so loud that the pic behind him went crooked..lol..


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> *Drinks Anyone?*


I'd like a double shot of Aunt Jemima! :al :al :al :al


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> I'd like a double shot of Aunt Jemima! :al


Hey, I wasn't going to get labeled "Bill", made sure to bring the syrup and the bacon :r :r


----------



## Da Klugs

drevim said:


> Hey, I wasn't going to get labeled "Bill", made sure to bring the syrup and the bacon :r :r


I think we had about 6 gallons of syrup. Lots of bacon that we never cooked.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> *Drinks Anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously taken after someone drank the 1/2 gallon of Stoli!! * :c
> 
> *The Beast has Awaken!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just realized that Todd snored so loud that the pic behind him went crooked..lol..


Todd snored so loud my brain is still crooked!!! :s


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> i just realized that Todd snored so loud that the pic behind him went crooked..lol..





icehog3 said:


> Todd snored so loud my brain is still crooked!!! :s


It wasn't _that_ bad...was it?!? :r


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> It wasn't _that_ bad...was it?!? :r


look at the picture behind you..thursday it was straight.:s :s :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

SeanGAR likes him some Captain Morgan.


Freddy makin' Mojitos


Rob and Chris


----------



## Puffy69

I was more like wearing Mojitos..damn club soda blew up on me..*Oh and I put some pics on myspace incase you didnt see the thread shackherfers...*


----------



## ToddziLLa

I have a feeling Club Stogie would be MUCH faster if this thread did not exist... :r


----------



## RedBaron

Man I look like ass in the pic on the boat. :hn Why was I throwing up a half ass metal sign? With Dave driving we were prob listening to "Come on Eileen":r


----------



## dahigman

icehog3 said:


> Todd snored so loud my brain is still crooked!!! :s


This coming from a guy who admits that his snoring has been labeled as HEROIC! I was bummed that we didn't get to stay at the Shack, but maybe it wasn't all bad. Nice and quiet at the hotel


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> I was more like wearing Mojitos..damn club soda blew up on me..*Oh and I put some pics on myspace incase you didnt see the thread shackherfers...*


So that's why we ran out of club soda!!:sl


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> Why was I throwing up a half ass metal sign?


Looks more like a Texas Longhorns "Hook 'em" sign to me. u


----------



## icehog3

PuffDaddy said:


> This coming from a guy who admits that his snoring has been labeled as HEROIC! I was bummed that we didn't get to stay at the Shack, but maybe it wasn't all bad. Nice and quiet at the hotel


My snoring is heroic....Todd's is "Patton-esque"! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> Man I look like ass in the pic on the boat. :hn Why was I throwing up a half ass metal sign? With Dave driving we were prob listening to "Come on Eileen":r


I love that song. 

I think you were answering the question... how many waking moments did Rob have during the weekend without a drink in his hand.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> I love that song.
> 
> I think you were answering the question... how many waking moments did Rob have during the weekend without a drink in his hand.


I only saw once...when he was stumbling out of his tent and into the kitchen when the "coffee zombie" walk in full force. I could feel his pain that morning, I really could. :al


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> I only saw once...when he was stumbling out of his tent and into the kitchen when the "coffee zombie" walk in full force. I could feel his pain that morning, I really could. :al


That was classic. Everyone in the house laughing at him as he stumbled and rumbled his way to the coffee.

I mean laughing with you Rob, not at you.


----------



## Puffy69

I think he had Kalua or Bailys in his coffee prolly.


----------



## RedBaron

Robs Drinking Schedule

Friday 6:30am-Sat 6:30am Drink = 24hrs
Sat 6:30am -Sat 9:30am Pass-out =3hrs
Sat 9:30am - Sun 4:30 am Drink = 17hrs
Sun 4:30am - Sun 9:30am Pass-out =5hrs

So basically in conclusion we can see that Rob drank 41 out of a possible 53 hours at the shack herf. I am taking into account sleep time and the time argueing about rooms with the hotel.

Hope this helps. 
Chris


----------



## rumballs

RedBaron said:


> I am taking into account sleep time and the time argueing about rooms with the hotel.


The time arguing about rooms with the hotel, or the time talking about how he was going to argue about rooms with the hotel?
I think more time was spent on the latter.


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> That was classic. Everyone in the house laughing at him as he stumbled and rumbled his way to the coffee.
> 
> I mean laughing with you Rob, not at you.


This is why I have to be at the Shack next year, those early morning moments.....

Dave, is it too early to reserve one of the rooms for next year?  (I promise Rae will talk more)


----------



## ToddziLLa

The snow yesterday depressed me into thinking about all the fun times I had this summer. This took the cake. Looking at all the pictures we posted here makes me miss herfing with you all.


----------



## Bigwaved

ToddziLLa said:


> The snow yesterday depressed me into thinking about all the fun times I had this summer. This took the cake. Looking at all the pictures we posted here makes me miss herfing with you all.


The beauty of this place is finally getting to meet up in person. i hope i can swing the Schack next go around. Note to self: Bring earplugs for sleep...


----------



## Sean9689

I miss The Shack...seems like I was there just this past weekend.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> That and she has commited to wedding me. Then I can hit Dave's humidor up anytime I'd like because I'm family.  Dave, your daughters are VERY COOL and I'm glad that they were able to hang out with us nasty cigar smokers for a couple of days.





Sean9689 said:


> I miss The Shack...seems like I was there just this past weekend.


Why am I always the last to know? :mn :r


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> Why am I always the last to know? :mn :r


I think most of us were thrown, Dave. Apparently Rae noticed something, maybe that's why she was so quiet all weekend :r . When I said something after LOLH, she said she could tell.

Maybe we were all blinded by the cigar smoke. Sneaky little Bling boy....


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Why am I always the last to know? :mn :r


No smilies can describe the hilarity of that! I'll take back the humidor statement, but not the other.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> The beauty of this place is finally getting to meet up in person. i hope i can swing the Schack next go around. Note to self: Bring earplugs for sleep...


Note to self: Bring earplugs in case BWDave talks like he posts.... :r


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: Bring earplugs in case BWDave talks like he posts.... :r


:r my god. between the snoring and the yapping......oh the humanity:r


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> :r my god. between the snoring and the yapping......oh the humanity:r


Yeah, get some sleep first this year, will ya? You need to stay up late with the Big Boys next time! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Once the sun went down, so did Vic! Just teasing my friend, hope to herf with you again soon!


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, get some sleep first this year, will ya? You need to stay up late with the Big Boys next time! :r





ToddziLLa said:


> Once the sun went down, so did Vic! Just teasing my friend, hope to herf with you again soon!


you can count on it my brothers! Next herf I'm gonna be all rested up :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: Bring earplugs in case BWDave talks like he posts.... :r


If you set me down next to G'town and we start the drink fest...it actually gets worse.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> If you set me down next to G'town and we start the drink fest...it actually gets worse.


Maybe a muzzle will be more efficient then....


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Maybe a muzzle will be more efficient then....


You will miss out on some funny heckling then.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bigwaved said:


> You will miss out on some funny heckling then.


Aw be nice Tom said he was going to make your first Shack Herf a "smooth experience".


----------



## Bigwaved

Da Klugs said:


> Aw be nice Tom said he was going to make your first Shack Herf a "smooth experience.


I thought that was why the chicken showed up?


----------



## mr.c

mmblz said:


> Sunset Saturday:


its -4 here now, thinking of warmer times, with good friends.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> its -4 here now, thinking of warmer times, with good friends.


Oh, for a "Groundhog Day" moment right now....live that weekend over and over....

If it warms up to over 10 degrees next month, I think we need another hockey herf Joe.


----------



## Da Klugs

mr.c said:


> its -4 here now, thinking of warmer times, with good friends.


Hopefully the knowledge that there will be SH III can provide a lil warmth to get you thru the chill. 5 degrees here and a bit over 6 months till... :ss


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> Hopefully the knowledge that there will be SH III can provide a lil warmth to get you thru the chill. 5 degrees here and a bit over 6 months till... :ss


w00t w00t!!!!  its -20 here w/ the wind chill and that DEFINITELY helps :ss


----------



## montecristo#2

King James said:


> w00t w00t!!!!  its -20 here w/ the wind chill and that DEFINITELY helps :ss


Wow, that sucks. It's in the high 60's in the bay area these days.  My thermometer is reading ~60F at the moment.

I left my digital hygrometer out for a little while today while I was reorganizing and it was reading 61-62%, who needs a humidor these days? :r :r

Boy would I love to be able to attend the next shack herf, looks like one awesome time.


----------



## omowasu

King James said:


> w00t w00t!!!!  its -20 here w/ the wind chill and that DEFINITELY helps :ss


Yeah, Im not that far from ya, and it SUCKS around here right now, -15 to -20 degrees. Fired up a pipe inside for the first time in a long time. SH looks cool, pics from past events are awesome. I would have to pull some massive strings to get the wife and kids comfortable with a 3-day absence though.


----------



## Navydoc

Da Klugs said:


> Hopefully the knowledge that there will be SH III can provide a lil warmth to get you thru the chill. 5 degrees here and a bit over 6 months till... :ss


YES....that's what I'm talkin about. Can I order my hat now? Are you taking reservations at your place yet? If so, put me down for a room...:ss


----------



## Ermo

I have a feeling the Shack may be crowded this year....:ss


----------



## icehog3

I am just happy to be the longest and oldest survivor of the Loft Crew.


----------



## Aaron

omowasu said:


> Yeah, Im not that far from ya, and it SUCKS around here right now, -15 to -20 degrees. Fired up a pipe inside for the first time in a long time. SH looks cool, pics from past events are awesome. I would have to pull some massive strings to get the wife and kids comfortable with a 3-day absence though.


Aw man... it's now 81 in LA, 45 min before kickoff.

But I still have to live with LA politics.


----------



## Malik23

Klugs, if you have space for me to pitch a tent in your yard, I am in for this. I'll ride the bike out, camp out for a couple of nights, then head back. Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> I am just happy to be the *longest *and oldest survivor of the Loft Crew.


The loft crew scares the rest of us.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> The loft crew scares the rest of us.


As it should.  :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> The loft crew scares the rest of us.


Because of its inhabitants or the jet engine purring at night?


----------



## drevim

ToddziLLa said:


> Because of its inhabitants or the *jet engine purring at night*?


Is that the sound you got when Tom snuck over into Freddy's bunk....u u :r


----------



## Andyman

Navydoc said:


> YES....that's what I'm talkin about. Can I order my hat now? Are you taking reservations at your place yet? If so, put me down for a room...:ss


Yah, I would like to put in an application for the "loft crew" :hn


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Is that the sound you got when Tom snuck over into Freddy's bunk....u u :r


No Ian, that was the sound we all heard coming from a hotel in the distance....


----------



## Puffy69

Would Dawnie fit in with the Loft Crew? I think NOT..lol..Unless Dave has a room for us im prolly gonna be Hotel bound...Either way I cant wait for this again..Last year was so much fun..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Would Dawnie fit in with the Loft Crew? I think NOT..lol..Unless Dave has a room for us im prolly gonna be Hotel bound...Either way I cant wait for this again..Last year was so much fun..


The loft might be NSFD. :r


----------



## RedBaron

The chicken says he will try to make an appearance again this year. He can sleep in the loft.

As for myself I think I will be hitting the Sunset Hotel (or whatever it was called).

I can't wait for shackherf!!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> The loft might be *NSFD*. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Do we have dates on this year's thing?


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> .Either way I cant wait for this again..Last year was so much fun..


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

This year's can't come soon enough. I'll get more sleep this time before I arrive,


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> Because of its inhabitants or the jet engine purring at night?


more like dinosaurs roaring, :r


----------



## Puffy69

ResIpsa said:


> more like dinosaurs roaring, :r


soooo true..felt like i had a vibrating bed..overkill..


----------



## King James

Freddy. I think when Tom said NSFD the d=dawnie haha...as in you may not want her w/ the loft crew lol


----------



## RedBaron

Rock Star said:


>


Not Safe For Dawnie?


----------



## Ermo

U bringing Dawnie, there should be a lot of girls there this year.

If I get the invite Jessica and I are with ya at the hotel :ss .


----------



## ToddziLLa

Ermo said:


> If I get the invite Jessica and I are with ya at the hotel :ss .


You can stay at the hotel. Since Freddy is leaving the loft, there is now a vacant spot... 

Just kidding my friend. Hope to see you both there again this year.


----------



## Da Klugs

LasciviousXXX said:


> Do we have dates on this year's thing?


All we are saying is....

Give peace a chance.:r

I figure the second or third weekend in August.

The 2nd is my 25th anniversary so need some space between that and the herf to get things ready.


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Do we have dates on this year's thing?


Only if the wife is unavailable.


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs said:


> All we are saying is....
> 
> Give peace a chance.:r
> 
> I figure the second or third weekend in August.


I think it'll be better weather on the second weekend....

I'm in Cali during the third...eeeeeek


----------



## King James

JPH said:


> I think it'll be better weather on the second weekend....
> 
> I'm in Cali during the third...eeeeeek


hahaha....now isn't that a bit selfish!


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> hahaha....now isn't that a bit selfish!


Yes


----------



## King James

JPH said:


> Yes


touche lol


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


>


NSFD= Not Safe for Dawnie! 

Chris...last year you call dibs on the waverunners, this year on the Loft? Dave, order the phone booth! :r

August seems so far away in the -8 degee weather tonight....


----------



## stig

SO not only does it look like you all had a realy good time, you have also given the entire jungle pages upon pages of photoshop fadder.


----------



## Ermo

stig said:


> SO not only does it look like you all had a realy good time, you have also given the entire jungle pages upon pages of photoshop fadder.


Jessica's wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt this year :r

J/K, I enjoy it just as much as you guys. Well, maybe a little more


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> Jessica's wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt this year :r
> 
> J/K, I enjoy it just as much as you guys. Well, maybe a little more


I have a pair of XS sweatpants I could shrink in some hot water, Eric....


----------



## Da Klugs

I think there are some leftover shirts from last year. SOmeone didn't get one. Was it Ermo and Jessica?

 Thought I'd top this to add to the confusion.


----------



## Puffy69

Simplified said:


> icehog3
> 
> Dave told me you were a 150lb vegetarian?


Was looking for sams flank steak recipe and found this..i lknow its around here somewhere..i remember reading this last year..spit all over the keys..:r


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'm following Redbaron and Dan from MD. I am looking foward to it!!!


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Thought I'd top this to add to the confusion.


...



Cubatobaco said:


> I'm following Redbaron and Dan from MD. I am looking foward to it!!!


wait, which weekend is this?

:r


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> ...
> 
> wait, which weekend is this?
> 
> :r


I seem to have stumbled onto a time travel thread.......which way to Shack Herf II??


----------



## Puffy69

ResIpsa said:


> I seem to have stumbled onto a time travel thread.......which way to Shack Herf II??


:r back to the future or into the past..


----------



## Cubatobaco

I was refering to the OH Herf...is that III?


----------

